# Cancer Cures



## Buck111

When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away. 

I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dope does not cure cancer.

Nothing does.

That's why they use surgery to cut it out.


----------



## The Irish Ram

The medicinal properties of that plant are truly remarkable.


----------



## RodISHI

yiostheoy said:


> Dope does not cure cancer.
> 
> Nothing does.
> 
> That's why they use surgery to cut it out.


Cutting out a tumor removes the symptom but not the cause. Son was diagnosed with brain cancer (and cancer in two other places) last year. After several weeks of testing etc.. here went to the Mayo clinic as that is where he goes for major health issues. After going through all of the test and discussions ith the docs at Mayo he opted for a natural cure as the treatment prognosis was not a favorable outcome at the Mayo Clinic or anywhere else he searched. He is cancer free and he treated the cancer via Cannabis oil.


----------



## yiostheoy

I trust surgery not dope.


----------



## Buck111

yiostheoy said:


> I trust surgery not dope.


Do you find it strangely suspicious that you get doped up before surgery? Then they keep you on dope for the pain and blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Buck111

RodISHI said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dope does not cure cancer.
> 
> Nothing does.
> 
> That's why they use surgery to cut it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting out a tumor removes the symptom but not the cause. Son was diagnosed with brain cancer (and cancer in two other places) last year. After several weeks of testing etc.. here went to the Mayo clinic as that is where he goes for major health issues. After going through all of the test and discussions ith the docs at Mayo he opted for a natural cure as the treatment prognosis was not a favorable outcome at the Mayo Clinic or anywhere else he searched. He is cancer free and he treated the cancer via Cannabis oil.
Click to expand...

I love success stories.


----------



## RodISHI

Buck111 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dope does not cure cancer.
> 
> Nothing does.
> 
> That's why they use surgery to cut it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting out a tumor removes the symptom but not the cause. Son was diagnosed with brain cancer (and cancer in two other places) last year. After several weeks of testing etc.. here went to the Mayo clinic as that is where he goes for major health issues. After going through all of the test and discussions ith the docs at Mayo he opted for a natural cure as the treatment prognosis was not a favorable outcome at the Mayo Clinic or anywhere else he searched. He is cancer free and he treated the cancer via Cannabis oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love success stories.
Click to expand...

There were other things he went through but the oil is where he started. He has been my miracle child since he was two years old and the doctors announced him fully brain dead. He is a grown man now with his own teenage son.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Are we nearing a cure for cancer? Holy grail is 'closer than ever', oncologist claims | Daily Mail Online

One reason cancer cells thrive is because they are able to hide from the immune system.

Immunotherapy, however, ‘wakes up’ a patient’s own immune system so it can fight cancer.

Certain immunotherapies mark cancer cells, making it easier for the immune system to find and destroy them. 

Other types boost the immune system to work better against cancer.

As well as lung and skin cancer, the treatment has been hugely effective against kidney, bladder, and head and neck cancers.

These are some of the most aggressive types which are extremely difficult to treat and, together, claim hundreds of thousands of lives each year

In one British trial, patients with advanced skin cancer who would have been declared terminally ill are now back at work and are predicted to live until old age. 

Some may never need treatment again, others just require top-up sessions every few weeks or months.​


----------



## JimBowie1958

New Cancer Therapy Could Give Hope To 'Incurable' Patients | The Huffington Post

A new experimental treatment has achieved what chemotherapy and bone marrow transplants have failed to do: put chronic, relapsing blood cancers into remission.

What’s more, it uses the body’s own natural defense system to attack these cancerous growths. 

The treatment involves T cells, a type of immune cell that works as your body’s own personal S.W.A.T. team to detect, surround, and destroy foreign invaders like bacteria or viruses. Historically, cancerous cells have grown too fast for T cells to mount an effective defense, and they can also trick T cells into thinking that they’re a healthy part of the body as opposed to a cancerous growth that needs to be stopped.

But in experimental treatments at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center in Seattle, initial evidence shows Dr. Stanley Riddell has successfully trained these T cells to better recognize and eliminate cancer cells in a short time span, allowing cancer to go into remission. 

Specifically, he extracted a person’s T cells in order to prime them to recognize the type of cancer that is affecting the patient, allowing these primed T cells to attack the growth while sparing healthy cells and tissue. 

*The results*
Riddell’s preliminary findings on the success of T cell therapy to cure previously terminal cases of cancer made a stir at an annual meeting of the American Association for the Advancement of Science in Washington, D.C. on Sunday because of his eye-popping results: *93 percent of the small group of 29 participants with previously incurable or constantly relapsing acute lymphoblastic leukemia have gone into complete remission after undergoing Riddell’s immune cell therapy.*

An additional 65 percent of 30 participants with non-hodgkin’s lymphoma have also gone into remission. And while it’s too early to report the results of a small test group of 15 patients with chronic lymphocytic leukemia, Riddell says that they’re also showing “really high” remission rates. In total, Riddell has treated nearly 100 patients with the T cell therapy.​


----------



## JimBowie1958

Researchers Use HIV Virus to Help Cure Cancer

Bryan Llenas reported on "America's News Headquarters" about this breakthrough experimental treatment.

Llenas said that so far 125 patients with acute or chronic leukemia or non-Hodgkin's lymphoma have received this treatment, and more than two-thirds have gone into a full or partial remission, including 36 children.

Llenas reported that scientists at the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine are reprogramming billions of a patient's cells to fight off their own specific cancer, and much of it is credited to the HIV virus.

According to Llenas, researchers are only using the part of the virus that allows it to sneak in to and infect white blood cells.

Dr. David Porter explained that it's not actually HIV and patients can't get HIV, but it's a way of bringing genetic material into the cells that will reprogram them to fight a specific type of cancer.​


----------



## JimBowie1958

Scientists find key to 'turbo-charging' immune system to kill all cancers

The protein – named lymphocyte expansion molecule, or LEM, promotes the spread of cancer killing ‘T cells’ by generating large amounts of energy.

Normally when the immune system detects cancer it goes into overdrive trying to fight the disease, flooding the body with T cells. But it quickly runs out of steam.

However the new protein causes a massive energy boost which makes T cells in such great numbers that the cancer cannot fight them off.

It also causes a boost of immune memory cells which are able to recognise tumours and viruses they have encountered previously so there is less chance that they will return.

The team made the discovery while screening mice with genetic mutations. They found one type produced ten times the number of cancer-fighting T cells, suppressing infections and becoming resistant to cancer.

Researchers found that the mice with enhanced immunity produced high levels of the unknown protein which is also found in humans.​


----------



## Buck111

If I were to pick a favorite cancer cure, it would be Essiac Tea. Not because this tea works better than any other cure, but because, if there is a "nectar of the gods", this tea would surely be it. The flavor is out of this world. Caution: Real Essiac Tea contains the root of the sheep sorrel plant. Most sellers sell the above ground clippings. The root is a very important part of this cure.

*Essiac Tea Fights Cancer & Inflammation*

If you want to make Essiac Tea yourself, it’s really not that difficult. Supposedly this original recipe was passed on by Rene’s best friend, Mary McPherson.

Ingredients:


6½ cups of burdock root (cut)
1 pound of sheep sorrel herb [ROOT] (powdered)
1/4 pound of slippery elm bark (powdered)
1 ounce of Turkey or Indian rhubarb root (powdered)
Directions:


Mix these ingredients thoroughly and store in glass jar in dark, dry place.
Measure out 1 ounce of the herb mixture for every 32 ounces of water (depending on the amount you want to make).
Combine the herbs and water in a stainless steel or cast iron pot and boil hard for 10 minutes covered.
Turn off the heat, keep the pot covered and leave the mixture out over night.
The following morning, heat the mixture to steaming hot, but not boiling.
Turn off the heat and let it settle a few minutes then strain through fine strainer into hot sterilized glass bottles and let it sit to cool.
Store the mixture in a dark, cool place until first use. Once opened, it must be refrigerated going forward.

Fight Cancer by Drinking a Certain Tea?


----------



## Buck111

Molasses and baking soda? Many swear by it. I have no doubt baking soda by itself cured my skin cancer. I imagine one could substitute natural honey for the molasses.


----------



## Buck111

Fear is probably the biggest enemy of the person diagnosed with cancer. Fear causes stress and stress weakens the immune system. Fear also causes us to make poor decisions. Control your fear and you have an exponentially improved chance of defeating the cancer. Cancer, like any other illness, is not, in and of itself, a death sentence. How you deal with cancer can be the life or death sentence. Take control. Be in control. Control your doctors. Don't take what they tell you as gospel. Investigate every funny sounding little Latin word they use. Investigate the type of cancer they say you have and search for cures for it. They are out there. I know it and, in your heart, you know it too. 

Stage 4? No problem. You can still beat it. Fight hard, then fight harder. Treat it like a headache and get rid of it. You can do it. But, remember it takes you to do it. Very few others are going to jump in and fix you so it is only you whom you can depend on. Don't be afraid.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

yiostheoy said:


> I trust surgery not dope.



Sometimes surgery is not an option.....even after chemo & radiation.


----------



## MisterBeale

Buck111 said:


> Molasses and baking soda? Many swear by it. I have no doubt baking soda by itself cured my skin cancer. I imagine one could substitute natural honey for the molasses.


A healthy Ph enables your immune system to operate as it should.  In essence, that is all the essiac tea is doing.


----------



## MisterBeale

Molasses contains a lot of iron, I'm not sure you should switch to honey, that is quite a bit more acidic.


----------



## Buck111

MisterBeale said:


> Molasses contains a lot of iron, I'm not sure you should switch to honey, that is quite a bit more acidic.


Honey is acidic, but it also considered one of natures best healing foods. It is used in several cancer fighting protocols. Cancer thrives in an acidic environment and the acidity of the honey might improve the Trojan horse effects when used with baking soda. This is just a guess on my part as I haven't looked into it. My main concern is a substitute for those who can't handle blackstrap molasses. If one were to substitute honey, I think they would be fine as long as they kept a close eye on their ph balance.


----------



## MisterBeale

Buck111 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molasses contains a lot of iron, I'm not sure you should switch to honey, that is quite a bit more acidic.
> 
> 
> 
> Honey is acidic, but it also considered one of natures best healing foods. It is used in several cancer fighting protocols. Cancer thrives in an acidic environment and the acidity of the honey might improve the Trojan horse effects when used with baking soda. This is just a guess on my part as I haven't looked into it. My main concern is a substitute for those who can't handle blackstrap molasses. If one were to substitute honey, I think they would be fine as long as they kept a close eye on their ph balance.
Click to expand...

My concern is, the sugar.  Folks are attracted to sweetness in the same order that cancer is.  If it tastes good, chances are, the cancer will like it too.  

This is why we like carbohydrates, rice, potatoes, etc.  It is why humans love to eat meat.  It is also why you have a hard time convincing folks to eat their veggies.  The more bitter the veggie, the better for your Ph, the better at fighting cancer, the less folks like to eat them.  (Although, it should be noted, dark berries tend to be the exception, there seems to be some wonderful properties in them, whether blueberry, strawberry, blackberry, raspberry, etc.)

Anything that will oxidize the body more quickly, chances are, it will help feed the cancer.


----------



## Buck111

Not much mention of honey so the title is a bit misleading. Other than that, some very good information. *

Johns Hopkins – Honey (and other good stuff) for Cancer
*
*AFTER YEARS OF TELLING PEOPLE CHEMOTHERAPY IS THE ONLY WAY TO TRY (TRY IS THE KEY WORD) AND ELIMINATE CANCER, JOHN HOPKINS IS FINALLY STARTING TO TELL YOU THERE IS AN ALTERNATIVE WAY.
————————–*
Cancer Update from Johns Hopkins Hospital

1. Every person has cancer cells in the body. These cancer cells do not
show up in the standard tests until they have multiplied to a few
billion. When doctors tell cancer patients that there are no more cancer
cells in their bodies after treatment, it just means the tests are
unable to detect the cancer cells because they have not reached the
detectable size.

2. Cancer cells occur between 6 to more than 10 times in a person’s
lifetime

3. When the person’s immune system is strong the cancer cells will be
destroyed and prevented from multiplying and forming tumors.

*Continue reading Johns Hopkins - Honey (and other good stuff) for Cancer - WeeksMD*


----------



## MisterBeale

If one does use honey, well, even if they aren't going to use it, I have found that modern diets are killing gut bacteria.  A good place to start would be with replacements.  A regime of pro-biotics would be helpful.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

MisterBeale said:


> This is why we like carbohydrates, rice, potatoes, etc.




BUT potatoes are a good complex carb and a vegetable and are good & healthy for you. There is some question about the starch though. Most peoples problems come not from the potato as much as what they put on them or how prepared. Skins are good stuff too.

Even the other carbs like rice, pasta and bread are good, but should be whole grain types and in small to moderate amounts. Most people eat way too much.


----------



## MisterBeale

JustAnotherNut said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we like carbohydrates, rice, potatoes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT potatoes are a good complex carb and a vegetable and are good & healthy for you. There is some question about the starch though. Most peoples problems come not from the potato as much as what they put on them or how prepared. Skins are good stuff too.
> 
> Even the other carbs like rice, pasta and bread are good, but should be whole grain types and in small to moderate amounts. Most people eat way too much.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I think you misunderstand me.  I don't think there is anything wrong with them per sea, it is in the way they are prepared, what they are prepared with, and in what proportion they are to the rest of the diet.

Is a person eating more french fries, cake, donuts, toast in the morning, fried rice, pasta covered with some sugar laden sauce, etc. than they are green beans, broccoli, peas, kale, beats, beans, asparagus, etc.?

Whole grain carbs are definitely the key, and they should be naked.  Most folks have no interest in naked carbs.   I usually go with a whole grain, organic ancient grain bread as a staple.  The rest of your carbs will sneak in naturally, they are so ubiquitous any how.


----------



## badger2

Bumping the thread for T cells and plant compounds. Some updating seems required here.


----------



## badger2

LEM (lymphocyte expansion molecule) has been mentioned in this thread, originally discovered at Imperial College, London. T-cell therapy links to the thymus, where T-cells are made. At this point, the idea of expansion itself comes into the picture:

Radiated on Purpose as an Infant
All Radiated on purpose as an infant in the 1950's, cancer developed years later messages

Cancer Survivors Network
Radiated on purpose as an infant in the 1950's, cancer developed years later | Cancer Survivors Network

The question would be of what impact the radiation may have had on future T cells:

Ending of the Era of Radiation Therapy for Enlarged Thymus
CHAPTER 11, Ending of the Era of Radiation Therapy for Enlarged Thymus, PREVENTING BREAST CANCER


----------



## RodISHI

RodISHI said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dope does not cure cancer.
> 
> Nothing does.
> 
> That's why they use surgery to cut it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting out a tumor removes the symptom but not the cause. Son was diagnosed with brain cancer (and cancer in two other places) last year. After several weeks of testing etc.. here went to the Mayo clinic as that is where he goes for major health issues. After going through all of the test and discussions ith the docs at Mayo he opted for a natural cure as the treatment prognosis was not a favorable outcome at the Mayo Clinic or anywhere else he searched. He is cancer free and he treated the cancer via Cannabis oil.
Click to expand...

I noted a few of the other things son went through here in this thread -aris2chat also put info in about cannabis in it for brain inflammation-cerebral swelling > New tick borne virus can be transmitted in just minutes and in this thread put in a little info on Poke Root (aka the cancer root). > New tick borne virus can be transmitted in just minutes


----------



## badger2

The Australian connection to pokeweed is already posted on the other cancer thread. The reason one cooks it in two waters is precisely due to ribosomal-inactivating proteins (RIPs) which are also found as ricin in the Castor Bean. 

Jun 2016 Phytolacca
Biological and antipathogenic activities of ribosome-inactivating proteins from Phytolacca dioica L.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> The Australian connection to pokeweed is already posted on the other cancer thread. The reason one cooks it in two waters is precisely due to ribosomal-inactivating proteins (RIPs) which are also found as ricin in the Castor Bean.
> 
> Jun 2016 Phytolacca
> Biological and antipathogenic activities of ribosome-inactivating proteins from Phytolacca dioica L.  - PubMed - NCBI


Very small amounts of the root are what herbalist use. May Apple roots contain the same chemical, I do not recall offhand what it is. About 5m of May Apple root is what was in the old Doan's live pills. Whatever it is it kills the virus that cause certain warts too.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Buck111 said:


> When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away.
> 
> I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.


/----- Reminds me of the Laetrile scam of the 70s


----------



## badger2

No, the active constituents of May Apple (Podophyllum) are podophyllin and podophyllotoxin, which are both spindle poisons. Pokeweed (Phytolacca) contains ribosome-inactivating proteins.

'Podofilox (Condylox, Condyline, Wartec), external genital warts (gel and soln) and perianal warts (gel only).

Podophyllin (Podocon-25), Podofin, Podofilm), warts:Apply by physician {Not to be dispensed to patients. For hospital/clinical use; not intended for outpatient prescribing.'
(Tarascon Pocket Pharmacopoeia, 30th edition)


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> No, the active constituents of May Apple (Podophyllum) are podophyllin and podophyllotoxin, which are both spindle poisons. Pokeweed (Phytolacca) contains ribosome-inactivating proteins.
> 
> 'Podofilox (Condylox, Condyline, Wartec), external genital warts (gel and soln) and perianal warts (gel only).
> 
> Podophyllin (Podocon-25), Podofin, Podofilm), warts:Apply by physician {Not to be dispensed to patients. For hospital/clinical use; not intended for outpatient prescribing.'
> (Tarascon Pocket Pharmacopoeia, 30th edition)


It was the Carter liver pills not Doan's that used the May Apple root. Overuse was a problem so they took it off the market.


Question  9.    each of the following options lists a phyto constituents its phyto chemical grouping, pharmacological activity and corresponding semi synthetic analogue. Find the mis matching option ?

podophyllotoxin, lignin, anticancer, etoposide..................
*podophyllum*

podophyllum consists of dried rhizomes and roots of podophyllum hexandrum royle or podophyllum emodi belonging to the family berberidaceae.

*chemical constituents:*

it contains 7 to 15 % of resin known as podophyllin. the active principle of podophyllin resin is known as podophyllotoxin. quercetin about 8 % kaempferol, asiragalin, essential oils. etoposide is semi synthetically processed and used in testicular and lung cancer.

*uses:*

cancer, veneral and warts treatment.

acts as purgative, cholagague, bitter tonic.

atropine, alkaloid, anti cholinergic, homatropine.........*...


*
*etoposide*, sold under the brand name Etopophos among others, is a chemotherapy medication used for the treatments of a number of types of cancer.


----------



## badger2

We first establish that the Australian aborigine tree, Codonocarpus cotinifolius (Desf.) is akin to pokeweed. Next would be to investigate the chemistry. The Laetrile years included the Feds raiding a lab across the Mexican border and the Indiana link to Hulda Clark. The Indiana pokeweed link is here:

'Phytolacca decandra L. (oil) for breast cancer. Indiana; over 100 cases "cured" (ca. 1908).

P. decandra Cuba, "Bleod carbonero" (juice of fruit). Cainas F, (1937) Plantas Medicinales de Cuba. Habana 204pp.

P. decandra Maine; used by Penobscot IndianS (Maine Writers Research Club (1952), Maine Indians in History and Legends.)

P. decandra  juice; folk remedy of America, citing a work of 1752 (Wolff J, Die Lehre von der Krebskranheit. Jena, G. Fischer, Part IIIB 618 pp.).'

P. decandra L. (root) ingredient of Hoxsey Cancer Cure (pill).

P. decandra L. Raisin d'Amerique, (juice)  Linnaeus speaks of a case of breast cancer "cured."'
(Plants Used Against Cancer, op cit)


----------



## badger2

For comparison with LEM (lymphocyte expansion molecule) and pokeweed, hyperplasia of potato tissue occurs when invaded by the pathogenic fungus Synchytrium. Thus enlargement of the thymus has its counterpart in fungal invasion of plant tissue: hyperplasia of the thymus.

Phytolacca Wound-Inducible Promoter
A comparison between constitutive and inducible transgenic expression of the PhRIP I gene for broad-spectrum resistance against phytopathogens in p...  - PubMed - NCBI

Investigating Phytolacca chemistry, among others is phytolaccatoxin (see Natural Products section):

Phytolacca americana
httpsw://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytolacca_americana

We are not yet convinced that ribosome-inactivating proteins are the only constituents of note with anti-cancer activity. We next attempt to link some chemistry to the Australian aborigine tree, Codonocarpus cotinifolius. Photos of the tree are found at northqueenslandplants.com, the drupes being reminiscent of Phytolacca.


----------



## badger2

We have already mentioned the Aussie who posted on the cancer forum for melanoma. Here we link melanogenesis (and by default, melanoma) to the aboriginal tree, Codonocarpus cotinifolius (Desf.):



'Die vor allem auf Grund von anotomischen Merkmalen von den Phytolaccaceae abgetrennten Gyrostemonaceae sinf vorlaufig chemisch noch so wenig bearbeitet, das chemotaxonomische Vergleiche noch nich moeglich sind. Es kann ausschliesslich darauf geweisen werden, dass Senfoelglucoside hoechstwahrscheinlich bei suedamerikanischen Phytolaccaceae ebenfalls vorkommen....frische Blaetter kiefern etwa 0,06% aetherisches Oel; das letztere besteht zur Hauptsache aus Benzylcyanid und Cochlearin.'
(Hegenauer, Chemotaxonomie der Pflantzen)

It is the benzylcyanide in the tree that links to melanogenesis, UV light and melanoma:

Hydroperoxodicopper (II) / Benzylcyanide
Reactivity study of a hydroperoxodicopper(II) complex: hydroxylation, dehydrogenation, and ligand cross-link reactions.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....It hydroxylates copper-bound organocyanides (e.g., benzylcyanide), leading to the corresponding aldehyde while releasing cyanide. This chemistry mimics that known for the copper enzyme dopamine-beta-monooxygenase.'

Dopamine links melanogenesis.


----------



## badger2

There is phytolaccatoxin from Chinese Red Shanglu (Phytolacca acinosa), and Dr. Duke's  Phytochemical and Ethnobotanical Database classifies the toxin as respirastimulant, which class includes HCN (hydrogen cyanide), linking the benzylcyanide of Australian Codonocarpus cotinifolius.

An intriguing inhibitor of transformation also occurs in Phytolacca, reinforcing the pokeweed anti-breast cancer hypothesis:

Transformation Inhibitor Phytolaccoside B
Inhibition of Plant Transformation by Phytolaccoside B from Phytolacca americana Callus.  - PubMed - NCBI

And the LEM activity in lymphocytes linking to hyperplasia in the thymus also connects to phytolaccoside B in our previous comparison with Synchytrium invasion of potato tissues:

Antifungal Phytolaccoside B
Antifungal compounds induced in the dual culture with Phytolacca americana callus and Botrytis fabae.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## MisterBeale

Great new post by Jon Rappoport

*Why isn’t there a medical Edward Snowden?*
 May*4*  by Jon Rappoport

Why isn’t there a medical Edward Snowden?

The US press is aware that medically caused death is the third leading cause of death in America. But nothing happens in their elite corner of the “information age.”

For years, I’ve been pointing out that the medical apparatus is best-protected structure in the US and the world.

One piece of evidence for that statement: we haven’t had, symbolically speaking, a medical Edward Snowden. Indeed, if you go to WikiLeaks or some other source that routinely exposes leaks, you’ll be hard pressed to find anything substantial about the inner workings of what I call the medical cartel.

And when I say inner workings, I mean memos, emails, and other documents that irrevocably reveal: 

* How medical studies are routinely twisted and cooked to achieve a predetermined outcome in contradiction to the facts; 

* How virus-hunters casually claim to have discovered “the virus” that causes a disease, when they have not followed standard procedure, and are merely making insupportable and self-serving assumptions;

* How researchers ignore evidence that a “new disease” is indistinguishable from an old disease that has been on the scene for decades or even longer; there is money in new diseases;

* How medical drugs are having grave toxic effects on patients and delivering no visible results;

* How government health officials are conspiring with drug companies to bring medicines to market, despite the fact that there is every reason to assume the drugs are worthless and destructive; 

* How public health agencies, researchers, and pharmaceutical companies cover up the widespread harm vaccines are causing;

* How fake epidemics are launched to convince the public that they must follow prescribed vaccination schedules. 

These are just a few of the many issues we would expect an insider to expose in blowing the whistle. We would expect to see these issues (crimes) revealed in numerous and detailed and irrefutable paper trails. . . 

(more)


----------



## Eaglewings

Thanks for this thread

I am a 2 x breast cancer survivor and have been through the chemo, and surgeries times 2 in the last 5 years..
Many people die from the chemo it is so bad, this immunology is very promising like some have posted here..Trials are showing that it is working and killing the cancer.... 
I wish just cutting it out would kill it, but many times cells are so small they need to do other treatment like chemo to kill what may be left behind..

I have studied for 5 years and found that just eating something will help but not cure it... Estrogen's cause cancer, and when your body has too  many it reacts and you get cancer...We have estrogen's all around us, but we can only take so much..
Estrogen's are found in our foods, air and water by the chemicals and poisons of today's world..

Dairy and meat is full of estrogen's ( even if you buy organic dairy the cow is still forced to be pregnant so their milk production continues which that milk is full of hormones and estrogen's especially when they give the cows drugs because they have duct infections from constant milk production. 

Anything that is convenient food is pretty much just a bunch of chemicals that taste good

Look at your hair soaps, hand soaps, dish soaps cleaning supplies 

Plastic in our cars heats up in the sun, we get into a hot car and breath tons of estrogen's..

These drug companies push the anti-estrogen pills on cancer women, yet don't tell you to stop eating it.. 

I guess we can not eliminate everything today, but going as basic as we can like our great grandparents did will decrease your chances of being toppled over with estrogen's..

Pot as Rod mentions and a few other here has  CBC in it which is showing good promise and you don't get high from it...while the CBC reduces pain and inflammation ...

Inflammation, and acid in the body also contributes to cancer and how it protects itself, so these teas look good I am going to try them..I do have turmeric tea..


----------



## Eaglewings

MisterBeale said:


> Great new post by Jon Rappoport
> 
> *Why isn’t there a medical Edward Snowden?*
> May*4*  by Jon Rappoport
> 
> Why isn’t there a medical Edward Snowden?
> 
> The US press is aware that medically caused death is the third leading cause of death in America. But nothing happens in their elite corner of the “information age.”
> 
> For years, I’ve been pointing out that the medical apparatus is best-protected structure in the US and the world.
> 
> One piece of evidence for that statement: we haven’t had, symbolically speaking, a medical Edward Snowden. Indeed, if you go to WikiLeaks or some other source that routinely exposes leaks, you’ll be hard pressed to find anything substantial about the inner workings of what I call the medical cartel.
> 
> And when I say inner workings, I mean memos, emails, and other documents that irrevocably reveal:
> 
> * How medical studies are routinely twisted and cooked to achieve a predetermined outcome in contradiction to the facts;
> 
> * How virus-hunters casually claim to have discovered “the virus” that causes a disease, when they have not followed standard procedure, and are merely making insupportable and self-serving assumptions;
> 
> * How researchers ignore evidence that a “new disease” is indistinguishable from an old disease that has been on the scene for decades or even longer; there is money in new diseases;
> 
> * How medical drugs are having grave toxic effects on patients and delivering no visible results;
> 
> * How government health officials are conspiring with drug companies to bring medicines to market, despite the fact that there is every reason to assume the drugs are worthless and destructive;
> 
> * How public health agencies, researchers, and pharmaceutical companies cover up the widespread harm vaccines are causing;
> 
> * How fake epidemics are launched to convince the public that they must follow prescribed vaccination schedules.
> 
> These are just a few of the many issues we would expect an insider to expose in blowing the whistle. We would expect to see these issues (crimes) revealed in numerous and detailed and irrefutable paper trails. . .
> 
> (more)



Well said, and most people do not know this until they are faced with a life or death situation like cancer..

 Doctors are ethically bound to only go by what the FDA say's to do... well who controls the FDA ? $$$$
People like the OP and others here with natural things are considered  worthless and made fun of by the Big Pharma and some of the medical corruption..
It used to be used in our sicknesses, until big money was invested into the medical schools..I can get these youtube docodrama's if you would like..

Big Pharma then has you in a corner to pay, or die  ( for me almost $50, 000 a chemo x 6 ) there were hundreds getting chemo everyday..

A shot that I ended up refusing cost $20,000 a shot...I mean WTH

When they hear cancer or heart attack, something like that you are Cha Ching looked at like $$$

Now don't get me wrong , I have wonderful awesome doctors who really care about you..

a few I will write about another time, they were in it to make money...

I just had 3 of my cancer friends die this year ...


----------



## badger2

The Snowden Effect is a no-brainer: once inside the medical machine (for example a nursing home, etc.) it is impossible to document what happens to you, thus giving much leeway to dirty medicine and a debauch of the Hippocratic Oath. We experienced it recently: what the physical therapist was accomplishing in one part of the building was being sabotaged by the occupational therapist and the latter's associates. You may as well be inside a concentration camp, because it will be your word against theirs. It can be swiftly devastating to Social Security parameters should you refuse to be mistreated. You can then become instantly stigmatized as a dissident by the system.

Class-difference medicine is another parameter of this particular case we mention. You can reside a few days at a new, frontier hospital only to be transferred to the said nursing home that is also a methadone clinic. This is an arrogant slap in the face for those who have never had the drug problems, but then, there are costs of residence to consider, rents change according to areas, and so does the quality of those supposedly treating you.

Yes, we'll be talking about viruses. Meds for Hepatitis C range to $27,000 per month. There are also viruses that can destroy tumors.


----------



## badger2

What video, OP?

On the LEM trajectory, we wish to investigate the following study, because we are not finished with the thymus question of hyperplasia: that's where LEM comes from in the first place.

Ribas A, et al, Tremelimumab (CP-675,206) a Cytotoxic T Lymphocyte-Associated Antigen 4 Blocking Monoclonal Antibody in Clinical Development for Patients with Cancer, Oncologist (2007) 12: 873-883)

We take a more form-follows-function approach regarding lymphocyte expansion molecules (LEM). In skin cancers, there is no place in the literature that we have yet found that compares the 'thymic wave' to skin cancers such as basal cell carcinoma. A preliminary excerpt will follow.


----------



## badger2

Exposing the pathologies, the Snowden sleuth will take note of the deliberate castration of the reading prisoners:

A Cancer Forum
Does anyone have mucosal melanoma? Eye, tongue, vulvar, vaginal?  - Melanoma and Skin Cancer Forum - Cancer Forums
'post #2: '....and do not read anything on the internet that was written before 2012.'

As can be seen in the thread, the prisoners take the advice.
***********************************************************************************************************************

Spread out like a butterfly (or an immunity insignia), we investigate the "thymic wave."

'Roentgenographic Findings and Computed Tomography in the Diagnosis of Thymic Lesions in Patients with Myasthenia Gravis 

The thymus is usually is spread out laterally, anterior to the lung and mediastinum and may produce a triangular sail-shaped shadow that can be unilateral or bilateral. This shadow disappears as the thymus involutes. Because the thymus lies against the anterior ribs its lateral borders are often indented by the cartilage and bone, producing a wavy margin on frontal projection. This has been named the thymic wave sign and is absent in thymomas and other anterior mediastinal masses. (Mulvey, 1963). Calcifications may be seen in thymomas either at the margins or within the mass.'
(Medical Oncology: Basic Principles and Clinical Management of Cancer, Macmillan 1985)

Comparison of structure-function will link to skin cancer architecture.


----------



## badger2

Here is a lymphocyte study from the University of Pennsylvania, though it apparently costs $50 to read it

Engineered Lymphocyte
Studying Immunoreceptor Signaling in Human T Cells Using Electroporation of In Vitro Transcribed mRNA.  - PubMed - NCBI

One can link the Tremelimumab/ CTLA-4 mentioned in a previous post, to both a virus and a plant, beginning here:

CTLA-4
Checkpoint inhibitors in hematological malignancies.  - PubMed - NCBI

We next link the serious BRAF V600E mutation to the Australian aborigine tree.


----------



## badger2

We simply have not yet found a modern image of the skin architecture that is comparable to the one we have seen so that readers can see the form-follows-function relationship for the thymic wave. We will continue searching.


----------



## badger2

Our comparisons for the thymic wave must wait. Until then, we link the V600E mutation to the aborigine tree, Codonocarpus cotinifolius:

'Die bisher bei den Gyrostemonaceen nachgewissenen Glucosinolate sind alle direkt von proteinogenen Aminosaeuren (Valin, Isoleucin, Leucin) ableitbar das soll dem urspruenglichen Zustand des Merkmals Glucosinolatfuehrung entsprechen.'
(Hegenauer, Chemotaxonomie der Plantzen)

The valine in Gyrostemonaceae is retained for Phytolacca. The valine mutation in thyroid cancer (V600E) indeed links to the ECM for our attempted comparison of the thymic wave, because that is the architecture that places the "ribs" under the basal lamina, the latter representing the thymus itself:

V600E / ECM
Identification of Long Noncoding RNAs Deregulated in Papillary Thyroid Cancer and Correlated with BRAFV600E Mutation by Bioinformatics Integrative ...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Godishi has apparently mentioned a compound, "asiragalin" which we take to mean astragalin, which would be from the Leguminosae. We link the CTLA-4 Hodgkin/Epstein-Barr virus connections to another Legumonisae for chlorophyll-related proteins which are comparable to melanin itself:

Neptunia / Epstein-Barr Virus / Chlorophyll-Related Proteins
Identification of pheophorbide a and its related compounds as possible anti-tumor promoters in the leaves of Neptunia oleracea.  - PubMed - NCBI
Labrys neptuniae sp. nov., isolated from root nodules of the aquatic legume Neptunia oleracea.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The irradiation of the thymus in infancy question already mentioned in this thread links time to cancer cell vaccine:

FDA Approved: Human Cancer Cells Added to Vaccines
www.naturalhealth365.com/vaccine-dangers-cancer-cells-1238.html


----------



## badger2

Private Antigens

Unlike Comey's tape recorder to document what actually happened, the medical prisoner inside a nursing home may not be able to defend themselves against what happened. The spectre is personalized vaccines that propel themselves into the future by attaching to (familial genomes [italics]):

May 2017 Personalized T-Cell-Mediated Vaccine
Personalized T cell-mediated cancer immunotherapy: progress and challenges.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## gipper

Eaglewings said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great new post by Jon Rappoport
> 
> *Why isn’t there a medical Edward Snowden?*
> May*4*  by Jon Rappoport
> 
> Why isn’t there a medical Edward Snowden?
> 
> The US press is aware that medically caused death is the third leading cause of death in America. But nothing happens in their elite corner of the “information age.”
> 
> For years, I’ve been pointing out that the medical apparatus is best-protected structure in the US and the world.
> 
> One piece of evidence for that statement: we haven’t had, symbolically speaking, a medical Edward Snowden. Indeed, if you go to WikiLeaks or some other source that routinely exposes leaks, you’ll be hard pressed to find anything substantial about the inner workings of what I call the medical cartel.
> 
> And when I say inner workings, I mean memos, emails, and other documents that irrevocably reveal:
> 
> * How medical studies are routinely twisted and cooked to achieve a predetermined outcome in contradiction to the facts;
> 
> * How virus-hunters casually claim to have discovered “the virus” that causes a disease, when they have not followed standard procedure, and are merely making insupportable and self-serving assumptions;
> 
> * How researchers ignore evidence that a “new disease” is indistinguishable from an old disease that has been on the scene for decades or even longer; there is money in new diseases;
> 
> * How medical drugs are having grave toxic effects on patients and delivering no visible results;
> 
> * How government health officials are conspiring with drug companies to bring medicines to market, despite the fact that there is every reason to assume the drugs are worthless and destructive;
> 
> * How public health agencies, researchers, and pharmaceutical companies cover up the widespread harm vaccines are causing;
> 
> * How fake epidemics are launched to convince the public that they must follow prescribed vaccination schedules.
> 
> These are just a few of the many issues we would expect an insider to expose in blowing the whistle. We would expect to see these issues (crimes) revealed in numerous and detailed and irrefutable paper trails. . .
> 
> (more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, and most people do not know this until they are faced with a life or death situation like cancer..
> 
> Doctors are ethically bound to only go by what the FDA say's to do... well who controls the FDA ? $$$$
> People like the OP and others here with natural things are considered  worthless and made fun of by the Big Pharma and some of the medical corruption..
> It used to be used in our sicknesses, until big money was invested into the medical schools..I can get these youtube docodrama's if you would like..
> 
> Big Pharma then has you in a corner to pay, or die  ( for me almost $50, 000 a chemo x 6 ) there were hundreds getting chemo everyday..
> 
> A shot that I ended up refusing cost $20,000 a shot...I mean WTH
> 
> When they hear cancer or heart attack, something like that you are Cha Ching looked at like $$$
> 
> Now don't get me wrong , I have wonderful awesome doctors who really care about you..
> 
> a few I will write about another time, they were in it to make money...
> 
> I just had 3 of my cancer friends die this year ...
Click to expand...

A bigger story than revealing cancer cures is the medical establishment's purposeful ignoring of cures even denigrating known cures, while promoting treatment methods that cure very few and often lead to death.  This I believe is the bigger story because it reveals the medical establishment as money grubbing MFers.  

Sadly, our corrupt and criminal central government and media are colluding with the medical establishment to continue this awful death march.  Can there be a bigger story than this?

All of us if we have lived long enough, know of many people who have died of cancer....though I suspect the so called treatments (chemo and radiation) likely caused many of those deaths.  I believe medically caused death is the number one cause, rather than the claimed third cause.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Here is a lymphocyte study from the University of Pennsylvania, though it apparently costs $50 to read it
> 
> Engineered Lymphocyte
> Studying Immunoreceptor Signaling in Human T Cells Using Electroporation of In Vitro Transcribed mRNA.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> One can link the Tremelimumab/ CTLA-4 mentioned in a previous post, to both a virus and a plant, beginning here:
> 
> CTLA-4
> Checkpoint inhibitors in hematological malignancies.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> We next link the serious BRAF V600E mutation to the Australian aborigine tree.


Spirochetes (Treponema) and varieties of other parasites like the Plasmodium protozoans may be a key in some cases. I also had a long conversation with an old customer last Fall that was basically given a death sentence shortly after the last time I had seen him in 2006. He went in for Chelation vs heart surgery. His doctor that had the same condition had gone through the surgery route but died a few years later. My customer and buddy said he felt great. 

Some Plasmodium protozoans are iron loving, others feed on thiamine, etc. I am assuming that these mineral loving protozoic parasites may be congregated to the areas of the metal when people have tried wearing things like copper bracelets, magnets and such as some people have reported improved results through the years. Once disturbed and congregated into an area the natural defenses and other measures can deal with the invaders. 


Licking latency with licorice
A new study reported in this issue of the _JCI_ shows that treatment of cells latently infected with Kaposi sarcoma–associated herpesvirus (KSHV) with glycyrrhizic acid, a component of licorice, reduces synthesis of a viral latency protein and induces apoptosis of infected cells. This finding suggests a novel way to interrupt latency.


----------



## RodISHI

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...l_isolates/links/57401fee08ae9ace84136d88.pdf


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Here is a lymphocyte study from the University of Pennsylvania, though it apparently costs $50 to read it
> 
> Engineered Lymphocyte
> Studying Immunoreceptor Signaling in Human T Cells Using Electroporation of In Vitro Transcribed mRNA.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> One can link the Tremelimumab/ CTLA-4 mentioned in a previous post, to both a virus and a plant, beginning here:
> 
> CTLA-4
> Checkpoint inhibitors in hematological malignancies.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> We next link the serious BRAF V600E mutation to the Australian aborigine tree.


This one you shared partially explains how spirochetes and other microbes avoid detection, thank you for sharing everything. Co-infections also play a large roll in difficulties in diagnosing and treating in many cases. 
Status of Epstein-Barr Virus Coinfection with Helicobacter pylori in Gastric Cancer.  - PubMed - NCBI

co-infection, lymphoma cells - PubMed - NCBI

Checkpoint inhibitors in hematological malignancies.  - PubMed - NCBI

J Hematol Oncol. 2017 May 8;10(1):103. doi: 10.1186/s13045-017-0474-3.
Checkpoint inhibitors in hematological malignancies.
Ok CY1, Young KH2.
Author information
Abstract
......................However, many cancers exploit such molecules to escape immune surveillance. Accumulating data support that their functions are dysregulated in lymphoid neoplasms, including plasma cell myeloma, myelodysplastic syndrome, and acute myeloid leukemia. In lymphoid neoplasms, aberrations in 9p24.1 (PD-L1, PD-L2, and JAK2 locus), latent Epstein-Barr virus infection, PD-L1 3'-untranslated region disruption, and constitutive JAK-STAT pathway are known mechanisms to induce PD-L1 expression in lymphoma cells..................


----------



## badger2

When he was still alive, I had a conversation with the discoverer of the Lyme spirochete, Dr. Willy Burgdorfer, in Hamilton, Montana. The co-infection scenario is why latent Epstein-Barr has popped up in our cancer abstracts, it did it too during the Zika months in the Caribbean and South America. As we analyze checkpoint inhibitors, it's interesting to see how EBV is also used in testing lymphocyte clonotypes. Drug resistance and plant compounds, but then, neoantigens and resistance, a trajectory for today's postings. We are determined to cling to the valine in the Aborigine tree while comparing the tree's response to UV stress. In other words, we'll speculate that there are some connections between valine and UV stress, although for sure we now have a thymine link to UV stress, which is mentioned in the CTLV-4 report already posted to this thread. What's intriguing is that with the thymine one can align thymidine kinase to the HSV-1 mutant used as an oncolytic virus.


----------



## badger2

There is a cancer art, and it's not just pink. We excerpt from an important study that contains a nicely-done colored chart of mutations for art study.  See Figure 1, Localization of Potentially Immunogenic Mutations in Ma-Mel-86:

HLA CLass I Loss in Metachronous Metastases Prevents Continuous T Cell Recognition of Mutated Neoantigens in a Human Melanoma Model
HLA class I loss in metachronous metastases prevents continuous T cell recognition of mutated neoantigens in a human melanoma model.  - PubMed - NCBI

Excerpting from this article, there is....
'All four neoantigens could only be targeted on the cell line generated during early stage III disease. HLA loss variants of any kind were uniformly resistant. These findings corroborate that, although neoantigens represent attractive therapeutic targets, they also contribut to the process of cancer immunoediting as a serious limitation to specific T cell immunotherapy.
....
Somatic mutations were located by subtraction of the variants found in the autologous EBV-B cells (Epstein-Barr virus B). Per melanoma cell line,2,099-3,108 somatic mutations consisting of SNS (single nucleotide substitutions) and indels (insertions-deletions) were detected in both exome replicates and about 85% somatioc variants were SNS. 46-56% of the somatic SNS were cytosine-to-thymine transitions typically indicating UV-induced DNA damage.'


----------



## badger2

Another EBV point made in the mutation study is that....'There was no or only weak and irreproducible recognition of autologous EBV-B cells naturally expressing wild-type MMS22L and wild-type HERPUD1, which indicated that overexpression of the wild-type cDNAs was required to induce T cell reactivity.'

We compare these two neoantigens with the other two. The peptide sequences for all four are:

PRDM10   TYLPSAWNF

INSIG1    VYQYTFPDF

MMS22L    YYSKNLNSFF

HERPUD1    GLGPGFSSY

Only one valine (IBSIG1), and as we get out the crayons, we can place MMS22L and HERPUD1 in a (hypothetical) system of their own. One can next contemplate the Miller-Urey volcanic spark experiment of circa 1959, whereby the amino acids produced included, and in order of abundance, glycine and alanine (as beta-cyanoalanine). We can then place the other two neoantigens in a hypothetical class of their own by noting that the only alanine is found in PRDM10, and adding the alanine to valine mutation in Alzheimer's, an interesting concept comparable to memory-T cells. We'll also note that HERPUD1 peptide sequence would contain a concentrated protein-folding advantage over the other sequences, at least as far as the physics of glycine go.


----------



## badger2

Valines and kinases link to HLA loss and Plasmodium falciparum, as we compare melanoma mutations:

Thymic Beta-2-microglobulin/Cross-Talk
Small interference ITGA6 gene targeting in the human thymic epithelium differentially regulates the expression of immunological synapse-related genes.  - PubMed - NCBI

Plasmodium Kinase
A new tool for the chemical genetic investigation of the Plasmodium falciparum Pfnek-2 NIMA-related kinase.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Introduction of a valine to cysteine mutation at position 24 in the glycine-rich loop of Pfnek-2 does not effect kinase activity but confers sensitivity to the protein kinase inhibitor....'


----------



## badger2

The two above abstracts link back to the structural architecture of the thymus and extracellular matrix (basal lamina-collagen fibers) we mentioned previously in the thread. Note that the thyroid cancer mentioned previously in this thread links to the Plasmodium sexual cycle, because the thyroid is the sexual gland par excellence.


----------



## badger2

From the article "HLA Class I Loss in Metachronous Metastases," we note another valine phenomenon:

'While T cell clones against HERPUD1, PRDM10, and MMS22L carried identicaL TCRbeta clonotypes, two distinct CDR3beta regions were identified for T cell clones against INSIG1.'

INSIG1 sports the only valine in the peptide sequences amongst the four, and links to CDR3beta private T cell receptors:

CDR3beta / Private Receptors
Specificity, Privacy, and Degeneracy in the CD4 T Cell Receptor Repertoire Following Immunization.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The immunization link for valine and CDR3beta prompts the Alzheimer's vaccine question as to why that vaccine trial was disappointing, again recalling the alanine-to-valine mutation in that disease. Cannabis oil has been mentioned already in this thread. Here we mention it again in the context of INSIG1:

INSIG1 / Cannabinoid Receptors
Long-Term Effects of Prenatal Exposure to Undernutrition on Cannabinoid Receptor-Related Behaviors: Sex and Tissue-Specific Alterations in the mRNA...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

INSIG1-cannabinoid report mentions HMGCR, which links to Alzheimer's and breast cancer. Etoposide and May Apple have already been mentioned in this thread.

HMGCR / Alzheimer's
Low LDL cholesterol, PCSK9 and HMGCR genetic variation, and risk of Alzheimer's disease and Parkinson's disease: Mendelian randomisation study.  - PubMed - NCBI

HMGCR / Etoposide / Breast Cancer
MicroRNA-195 inhibits proliferation, invasion and metastasis in breast cancer cells by targeting FASN, HMGCR, ACACA and CYP27B1.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

INSIG1-cannabinoid report mentions HMGCR, which links to Alzheimer's and breast cancer. Etoposide and May Apple have already been mentioned in this thread.

HMGCR / Alzheimer's
Low LDL cholesterol, PCSK9 and HMGCR genetic variation, and risk of Alzheimer's disease and Parkinson's disease: Mendelian randomisation study.  - PubMed - NCBI

HMGCR / Etoposide / Breast Cancer
MicroRNA-195 inhibits proliferation, invasion and metastasis in breast cancer cells by targeting FASN, HMGCR, ACACA and CYP27B1.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

INSIG1-cannabinoid report mentions HMGCR, which links to Alzheimer's and breast cancer. Etoposide and May Apple have already been mentioned in this thread.

HMGCR / Alzheimer's
Low LDL cholesterol, PCSK9 and HMGCR genetic variation, and risk of Alzheimer's disease and Parkinson's disease: Mendelian randomisation study.  - PubMed - NCBI

HMGCR / Etoposide / Breast Cancer
MicroRNA-195 inhibits proliferation, invasion and metastasis in breast cancer cells by targeting FASN, HMGCR, ACACA and CYP27B1.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Eaglewings mentioned "something left behind" and it is why etoposide/May Apple podophyllotoxin is risky to use, even on warts. Not only collateral damage to healthy cells around the lesion, but also the question of depth of vertical penetration of the lesion or the drug. We have a forthcoming excerpt for this, and a good example is basal cell carcinoma, whereby something else is always popping up. 

We note that the INSIG1 and HMGCR we've posted are liver-specific cholesterol biosynthesis regulators.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Eaglewings mentioned "something left behind" and it is why etoposide/May Apple podophyllotoxin is risky to use, even on warts. Not only collateral damage to healthy cells around the lesion, but also the question of depth of vertical penetration of the lesion or the drug. We have a forthcoming excerpt for this, and a good example is basal cell carcinoma, whereby something else is always popping up.
> 
> We note that the INSIG1 and HMGCR we've posted are liver-specific cholesterol biosynthesis regulators.


Agreed, on exterior warts with caution even. 

The Liver needs other supports too while undergoing any treatment. I had no clue how many young people have had their Gallbladders removed until last year. Any parts removed leave residue issues. It was something we didn't face when we were at their age groups.


----------



## badger2

So May Apple constituents as a topical (and there is a crcuial need for anti-cancer topicals) co9me with risks. We don't know if podophyllotoxin can negatively affect healthy cells around the cancerous lesion (necosis, etc.). Here is the exceprt we mentioned to support what Eaglewings has pointed out for breast cancer. The Mohs technique was developed in Wisconsin:

The histology of BCCs is varied, ranging from the commone small nests of dark staining cells palisaded along the periphery to superficially spreading cells. In some patients, microscopically-controlled removal ("Mohs surgery") is frustrating because even random biopsies of clinically normal skin have budding from the bottom of the epidermis what appear to be incipient tumors, making the achievement of a tumor-free margin impossible. In addition to the same histology as BCCs in sporadic patients, the skin tumors also may resemble cells of the hair, thus fueling the controversy as to whether BCCs themselves arise from follicles as opposed to from the interfollicular epidermis.'
(PTCH and the Basal Cell Nevus (Gorlin) Syndrome, in Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis)


----------



## badger2

The liver needs support. We hypothesize that Rachel Carson's breast cancer was exacerbated by chronic wading in the cold waters of Maine. This cold shock came generally just before hepatocytes regenerate around 8:00 PM every evening. The mouse model of melanoma is comparable:

Melanoma Models
Recent advances in sunlight-induced carcinogenesis using the Xiphophorus melanoma model
'....There are, surprisingly, few good sunlight-inducible animal melanoma models, especially given our current understanding of the importance of UV in melanoma etiology. This is in strak contrast to chemical carcinogenesis of melanoma....With respect to sunlight-induced models of initiation of melanoma, Monodelphis domestica (South American opossum), Xiphophorus hybrids (livebearing fishes), and a transgeneic mouse that overexpresses hepatocyte growth factor/scatter factor (HGF/SF mice).....we believe the opossum bears the least resemblance, and thus is least applicable to the pathology and genetic determinants of human melanogenesis.'


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> So May Apple constituents as a topical (and there is a crcuial need for anti-cancer topicals) co9me with risks. We don't know if podophyllotoxin can negatively affect healthy cells around the cancerous lesion (necosis, etc.). Here is the exceprt we mentioned to support what Eaglewings has pointed out for breast cancer. The Mohs technique was developed in Wisconsin:
> 
> The histology of BCCs is varied, ranging from the commone small nests of dark staining cells palisaded along the periphery to superficially spreading cells. In some patients, microscopically-controlled removal ("Mohs surgery") is frustrating because even random biopsies of clinically normal skin have budding from the bottom of the epidermis what appear to be incipient tumors, making the achievement of a tumor-free margin impossible. In addition to the same histology as BCCs in sporadic patients, the skin tumors also may resemble cells of the hair, thus fueling the controversy as to whether BCCs themselves arise from follicles as opposed to from the interfollicular epidermis.'
> (PTCH and the Basal Cell Nevus (Gorlin) Syndrome, in Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis)


I'll let you know how the Mayapple works out this Fall when I check it out on a small wart like thing that seems to be persistent.



badger2 said:


> The liver needs support. We hypothesize that Rachel Carson's breast cancer was exacerbated by chronic wading in the cold waters of Maine. This cold shock came generally just before hepatocytes regenerate around 8:00 PM every evening. The mouse model of melanoma is comparable:
> 
> Melanoma Models
> Recent advances in sunlight-induced carcinogenesis using the Xiphophorus melanoma model
> '....There are, surprisingly, few good sunlight-inducible animal melanoma models, especially given our current understanding of the importance of UV in melanoma etiology. This is in strak contrast to chemical carcinogenesis of melanoma....With respect to sunlight-induced models of initiation of melanoma, Monodelphis domestica (South American opossum), Xiphophorus hybrids (livebearing fishes), and a transgeneic mouse that overexpresses hepatocyte growth factor/scatter factor (HGF/SF mice).....we believe the opossum bears the least resemblance, and thus is least applicable to the pathology and genetic determinants of human melanogenesis.'


I am pretty certain that the skin and liver needs both a natural vitamin C and natural D's in this area too. Both can be lacking in people that do not get enough sunlight along with the proper nutrients. The years we spent Winters in Florida kept the spirochete issues from the tick bite that I did not know I'd gotten (the lyme) at bay. Also not enough movement glands easily clog up if there microscopic parasites. A lot of those little critters are fluid loving critters (viruses, fungi or bacteria) like areas where fluids are so they are likely to accumulate in glandular tissue and connective tissue, cartilage areas (joints ultimately eating into bone), saliva glands and lymph nodes.

I tried the Galangal both externally and internally, positive results with both.
Alpinia galangal Antimelanoma and antityrosinase from Alpinia galangal constituents.  - PubMed - NCBI New cytotoxic diarylheptanoids from the rhizomes of Alpinia officinarum Hance.  - PubMed - NCBI


http://www.phcogj.com/sites/default/files/10.5530pj.2016.5.8.pdf
http://saspublisher.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/SAJB-212B897-900.pdf


----------



## badger2

We wll further investigate Alpinia for melanoma. We think that the podophyllotoxin tincture should be prepared from spring-growth Podophyllum. Penetration is the problem, even a nanoparticle approach failed, which will be our forthcoming excerpt.


----------



## badger2

There is the vaccine trajectory for herpes zoster (Varicella zoster) supposedly recommended for 65-years of age to protect against excruciating postherpetic neuralgia. Being also a herpesvirus, herpes simplex I infects most of the human population, and it does link to melanoma:

HSV-1 / Melanoma
Functional Characterization of the Serine-Rich Tract of Varicella-Zoster Virus IE62.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....and HSV-1 VP16 interacted with Mediator 25 in human melanoma MeWo cells.'


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> We wll further investigate Alpinia for melanoma. We think that the podophyllotoxin tincture should be prepared from spring-growth Podophyllum. Penetration is the problem, even a nanoparticle approach failed, which will be our forthcoming excerpt.


I have some information on the other computer I'll try to get it booted up in the next few days and get it here. I'm trying to recall what you would use but the name of it escapes me offhand. I tried the natural portion of that particular recipe but did not have that other ingredient to use on that black mole.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> There is the vaccine trajectory for herpes zoster (Varicella zoster) supposedly recommended for 65-years of age to protect against excruciating postherpetic neuralgia. Being also a herpesvirus, herpes simplex I infects most of the human population, and it does link to melanoma:
> 
> HSV-1 / Melanoma
> Functional Characterization of the Serine-Rich Tract of Varicella-Zoster Virus IE62.  - PubMed - NCBI
> '....and HSV-1 VP16 interacted with Mediator 25 in human melanoma MeWo cells.'


I broke out last year not realizing at first it was shingles. It was a rash even on the palms of my hands. A duh, moment occurred when an older friend was looking for something to relieve a bad case of Shingles he had. When I had Chicken Pox it was on the palms of my hands like that. I took Licorice root for ten days and it did not come back but Gallbladder fully filled with stones. I'm sure that 'stone issue' was there before but did not know when you detox the Liver is emptying them lil' buggers into the Gallbladder. A tough lesson as I'm still dealing with that one.


----------



## badger2

We can understand licorice. This following "hemostat" report for an Alpinia combination indeed links to the Chinese study which used TCM against HIV-1 in 8 Tanzanian patients. It was the first ever report that showed that HIV-AIDS is a reversible disease, for the "hemostat" connection is that the virus was intercellular positive but extracellular negative for up to 49 months. One of the TCMs used was licorice. We can say more about this remarkable Chinese study, and here is the Alpinia Hemostat:

Alpinia / Melanoma
http://www.nxbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28293423


----------



## badger2

Growth inhibitory activity of Ankaferd hemostat on primary melanoma cells and cell lines.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

With the Alpinia hemostat, the reader now has the link between herpes simplex I and MeWo cells we have recently posted which also includes a (time-window[italics]):

Alpinia / MeWo Cells
Growth inhibitory activity of Ankaferd hemostat on primary melanoma cells and cell lines.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....90 minutes for MeWo (ATCC HTB-65) cells.'


----------



## RodISHI

On the Poke plant use the first year plant root is the one to use. Plucking it right before the first frost. Even the small side roots are very potent. The plant looses potency after that first season.


----------



## RodISHI

To break through the biofilm I used black pepper extracted in wine and Teasel plant leaves. The small spring Teasel plant leaves also helped clear a bladder infection along with Elderberries. 


(reminds self to make tincture this year)


----------



## badger2

Chinese red root is poisonous (phytolaccatoxin), white root am not familiar with the constituents. The vaccine question for herpes zoster is becoming clearer, as we have already made the postherpetic neuralgia connectiion to Varicella zoster. It was confusing why doc did not prescribe the vax for zoster when it was recommended by the American College of Internal Physicians. It gets more complex when melanoma is complicated by hepatitis B virus, because both compete for the rights to NF-kappaB in the body of the host. Along with these maladies, arthritis of the hip accompanied by sciatica, which is lingering on since the end of March.

Alpinia oxyphylla / Sciatic Nerve Regeneration
Alpinia oxyphylla Miq. fruit extract activates IGFR-PI3K/Akt signaling to induce Schwann cell proliferation and sciatic nerve regeneration.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Chinese red root is poisonous (phytolaccatoxin), white root am not familiar with the constituents. The vaccine question for herpes zoster is becoming clearer, as we have already made the postherpetic neuralgia connectiion to Varicella zoster. It was confusing why doc did not prescribe the vax for zoster when it was recommended by the American College of Internal Physicians. It gets more complex when melanoma is complicated by hepatitis B virus, because both compete for the rights to NF-kappaB in the body of the host. Along with these maladies, arthritis of the hip accompanied by sciatica, which is lingering on since the end of March.
> 
> Alpinia oxyphylla / Sciatic Nerve Regeneration
> Alpinia oxyphylla Miq. fruit extract activates IGFR-PI3K/Akt signaling to induce Schwann cell proliferation and sciatic nerve regeneration.  - PubMed - NCBI


Rosemary Essential oil provides some relief in that. 

Sciatica could possibly be related to the same virus/bacteria that causes endometriosis. Another batch of notes I'll have to get from the other computer.


----------



## RodISHI

Black Cardamom, yes I used whole seeds with the hulls still on them and chewed them throughout the day. That was a portion of my herbal beginnings. They also provided relief for the issues of throwing up through the night when Asthma attacks hit.


----------



## badger2

That's an important pathway for A. oxyphylla:

'Drug screen outcomes will require network or systems biology interpretation because some genes participate in multiple pathways, for example, phosphatidylinositol linases act in leukocyte extravasion and antigen pattern recognition pathways.'
(Schartl M, et al, Whole Body Melanoma Transcriptome Response in Medaka)

The Alpinia goes back fo the Persian Avicenna (Ibn Sina):

'Alpinia galana (Willd.), electuary; tumors of the stomach. Avicenna. Sontheimer, 1845. Heilmittel der Araber. Freiberg, Herder Verl. 288 pp.'
(Hartwell, Plants Used Against Cancer)


----------



## RodISHI

I had an ulcer as a child that remain for years. I think that endometriosis was a gift from the ex-husband before he exited himself from our lives permanently. He died of Liver cancer a few years ago.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> That's an important pathway for A. oxyphylla:
> 
> 'Drug screen outcomes will require network or systems biology interpretation because some genes participate in multiple pathways, for example, phosphatidylinositol linases act in leukocyte extravasion and antigen pattern recognition pathways.'
> (Schartl M, et al, Whole Body Melanoma Transcriptome Response in Medaka)
> 
> The Alpinia goes back fo the Persian Avicenna (Ibn Sina):
> 
> 'Alpinia galana (Willd.), electuary; tumors of the stomach. Avicenna. Sontheimer, 1845. Heilmittel der Araber. Freiberg, Herder Verl. 288 pp.'
> (Hartwell, Plants Used Against Cancer)


We're on the guess and by'goly program. My microscope is an oldie. Capable of checking the parasites locally that are invasive to the critters but not sufficient for much more than that. Dreams have along with the availability of reading through the studies on-line helped along the way as I sought for understanding some things.


----------



## badger2

That's a point: get your vit A by chewing the carrot, not drinking the juice. 

Podophyllotoxin is found in other plants than May Apple:

'Podophyllotoxin occurs in conifers and in Berberid.  Diphylleia grayi. Podophyllotoxin acetate occurs in Hernandi. Hernandia ovigera.'
(Gibbs, Chemotaxonomy of Flowering Plants)

'Alpinia. Rhizomoel; von A. galanga mit 5,6% Cineol, 2,6% Methylcinnamat und verschiedenen Sesquiterpenen uned Samenoel von A. galanga mit zwei neuen Phenylpropanen zwei Carryophyllenolen, Caryophyllenepoxid, n-Pentadecan und n' Heptadec-7-en.'
(Hegenauer, Chemotaxonomie der Pflanzen)


----------



## badger2

For hepatocellular carcinoma, there are two major viruses. Hepadnavirus is HBV, Flavivirus is HCV.


----------



## badger2

We are yet to zoom in on the actual geography where the compounds from Alpinia japonica could theoretically come into physical contact with the gills and eyes of the Japanese medaka, Oryzias latipes:

Alpinia japonica (Gardening in the Coastal Southeast)
southeastgarden.com/alpinia.html


----------



## badger2

So guess and b'golly, Alpinia exudates in the aquarium water. The trick would be to correlate circadian rhythm with the 90-minute time-window for MeWo cells and the medaka tumor, adjusting for the temperature deficit twixt fish and humans.


----------



## badger2

'Agarofuranderivate und weitere Sesquiterpenoide aud Rhizomoel von Alpinia japonica. Cineol, alph-Humulen, Farnesen, Farnesol und Zimtaldehyd in samenoel von A. katsumadai. Genaue Analyse des Rhizomoels von A. officinarum; 46 neue Komponenten. Nootkatol aus Fruechte von A. oxyphylla.  Im Oel von Blatt und Stengel von A. speciosa viel Cineol und 4-Terpineol oder Limonen, Camphen, Campher und Methylcinnamat _ Cinnamylacetat nachgewiesen; offensichtlich existieren von dieser Sippe verschiedene Chemodeme.'
(Hegenauer, op cit)


----------



## badger2

'Amomum cardamom L.  plaster (induration o9f the liver); poultice ( induration of the uterus); Reichenau Antiodotarium, 9-10 century.

Amomum costatum Benth. & Hook f. cancer of the uterus; all 3 patients "cured", China (Lu, C.C. 1960 Studies on the Treatment of Uterine Cancer, J. Chin. Med. (Peling) 6: 396-7).'


----------



## RodISHI

Menadione (vitamin K) enhances the antibiotic activity of drugs by cell membrane permeabilization mechanism.
Menadione (vitamin K) enhances the antibiotic activity of drugs by cell membrane permeabilization mechanism.  - PubMed - NCBI


VITAMIN K SUBSTANCES
https://monographs.iarc.fr/ENG/Monographs/vol76/mono76-16.pdf


----------



## badger2

Yes, permeability of mitochondria will figure onto cancer trajectories.

Last post for today, we note that it's been a stellar day for Alpinia. Its constituent, caryophyllene is up for  further investigations in breast cancer, and we also have more from Hegenauer for zerumbone. Note the daucanes for chewed carrots (mixed with saliva, rather than drinking the juice):

Caryophyllene / Acarbose
Natural product driven diversity via skeletal remodeling of caryophyllene β-lactam.  - PubMed - NCBI

Zerumbone / Daucanes
New drugs from old natural compounds: scarcely investigated sesquiterpenes as new possible therapeutic agents.  - PubMed - NCBI

Acarbose / Insulin Levels in Breast Cancer
Diazoxide for Lowering Insulin Levels in Breast Cancer Patients.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Mitochondria permeability links zerumbone, as Gibbs states 'Zingiber zerumbet (rhiz.) zerumbone.' (Chemotaxonomy of Flowering Plants)

Zingiberales
Zingiberales - Wikipedia
'....The order, which has a fossil record, is thought to have originated in the early Cretaceous period 90-120 million years ago (Mya), most likely in Australia.'

Zerumbone Inhibits Melanoma Cell Proliferation and Migration by Altering Mitochondrial Functions
Zerumbone inhibits melanoma cell proliferation and migration by altering mitochondrial functions.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

For sciatic nerve mentioned in this thread, there is a cold and allodynia link:

Sciatic Nerve / Cold / Allodynia
Comparison of the effects of curcumin, tramadol and surgical treatments on neuropathic pain induced by chronic constriction injury in rat.  - PubMed - NCBI

We link cannabis oil via prophylaxis in countering the chemotherapy effects of paclitaxel. Basically, paclitaxel is taxol. As will be shown later, taxol will link to Alpinia B-ring chemistry.

Prophylatic Cannabinoid / Paclitaxel (Taxol)
Prophylactic cannabinoid administration blocks the development of paclitaxel-induced neuropathic nociception during analgesic treatment and followi...  - PubMed - NCBI

'The story of taxol, a molecule that received much publicity in the early 1990s, goes back to ancient times. Julius Caesar mentions in his "Gallic Wars" that Catuvolcus, a chieftain of the Eburones, committed suicide by taking extracts from the yew tree. Several other accounts report more recent uses of such extracts as poison or as a cancer-healing folk medicine....the eight-membered ring has traditionally been regarded as one of the most difficult to construct, and the development of general methods for its synthesis has received a great deal of attentioin. Thbe powerful combination of the eight-membered ring and the array of oxygenated functionality decorating the periphery of the molecule make taxol an extremely challenging target for synthesis.
....
Although the yield for the crucial cyclization step was modest (23% yield), it was encouraging that the congested taxane carbon framework could be assembled through
 direct closure of the eight-membered B-ring....With an adequate solution to the B-ring problem, the unresolved issues associated with ring C can now be addressed. Intermediate 6, containing an appropriately placed double bond, seems poised for the requisite oxetane annulation.'
(Nicolaou KC, Taxol, in Classics in Total Synthesis)

'We may note: Zingiberaceae show, in at least one member of the family, Alpinia japonica, what may well prove to be a family character, the possession of flavonoids unsubstituted in the B-ring.'
(Gibbs, Chemotaxonomy of Flowering Plants)


----------



## badger2

Vitamin K for permeability may be contraindicated in cancers due to angiogenesis, but more likely due to reactive oxygen species (ROS):

Depression / Mitochondrial Pore Sealing / Alpha-Tocopherol
Venlafaxine-Induced Cytotoxicity Towards Isolated Rat Hepatocytes Involves Oxidative Stress and Mitochondrial/Lysosomal Dysfunction.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Two types of angiogenesis: gynecological, whereby endothelial cells migrate in the gravid female, and angiogenesis produced by cancer cells. Metastatic melanoma can mean escape from the primary site to invade endothelial cells and thus into the bloodstream, a more dangerous migration.


----------



## RodISHI

Mangoes a new fruit to be added to our diet frequently. I had no clue how good they are for you until getting a couple a few days ago. They were on sale because of being at the point of no return if not eaten or canned. So bought, cooked and made into something similar to Peach Butter. Haven't done anything yet with the skins or pits that are shaped something like Oysters (Mango butter for skin possibly). The skins have a lovely faint Cedar scent to them.

Mangifera Indica (Mango)

*SUMMARY*
_Mangifera indica_ (MI), also known as mango, aam, it has been an important herb in the Ayurvedic and indigenous medical systems for over 4000 years. Mangoes belong to genus _Mangifera_ which consists of about 30 species of tropical fruiting trees in the flowering plant family Anacardiaceae. According to ayurveda, varied medicinal properties are attributed to different parts of mango tree. Mango possesses antidiabetic, anti-oxidant, anti-viral, cardiotonic, hypotensive, anti-inflammatory properties. Various effects like antibacterial, anti fungal, anthelmintic, anti parasitic, anti tumor, anti HIV, antibone resorption, antispasmodic, antipyretic, antidiarrhoeal, antiallergic, immunomodulation, hypolipidemic, anti microbial, hepatoprotective, gastroprotective have also been studied. Pharmacologically and medicinally important chemical such as mangiferin, being a polyphenolic antioxidant and a glucosyl xanthone, it has strong antioxidant, anti lipid peroxidation, immunomodulation, cardiotonic, hypotensive, wound healing, antidegenerative and antidiabetic activities.

Antimicrobial Activities of Seed Extracts of Mango (_Mangifera indica_ L.) Antimicrobial Activities of Seed Extracts of Mango (Mangifera indica L.) 
Amgad A. Awad El-Gied, Martin R. P. Joseph, Ismail M. Mahmoud, Abdelkareem M. Abdelkareem, Ahmad M. Al Hakami, Mohamed E. Hamid
Affiliation(s)

Department of Clinical Microbiology and Parasitology, College of Medicine, King Khalid University, Abha, KSA.
Department of Pharmaceutics, College of Pharmacy, King Khalid University, Abha, KSA.
Department of Pharmaceutics, College of Pharmacy, Omdurman Islamic University, Omdurman, Sudan.
ABSTRACT

_Mangifera indica_ L. is a species of mango in the _Anacardiaceae_ family. It is found in the wild in tropical regions and cultivated varieties have been introduced to other warm regions of the world. This present study aimed to investigate the _in vitro_ antimicrobial activities of methanol and ethanol extracts of mango seed against 25 representatives gram positive, gram negative, acid fast bacteria and fungi. Mango fruit seed were extracted by Soxhlet using methanol and ethanol as solvents. The extracts were tested against the microorganisms using disc diffusion method at different concentrations: 5 mg/mL, 3.75 mg/mL, 3.125 mg/mL, 2.5 mg/mL, 1.875 mg/mL and 1.25 mg/mL). _In vitro_ antibacterial activities of methanol and ethanol extracts of mango bulb showed inhibitions to tested organisms with variable inhibition zones. Except one organism (_Rhodococcus equi_), no resistance among the tested strains was shown. The mean zone of inhibition produced ranged between 5 mmand18 mmwith18 mm/_Mycobacterium smegmatis_ showed the highest zone of inhibition. In most test strains comparable zones of inhibitions were noted for both methanol and ethanol extract. _Candida albicans_ and _Aspergilllus niger_ were both inhibited by the extracts. The methanol and ethanol extracts of mango seed showed good inhibitory effects against almost all tested strains. The inhibition zones produced by mango extract were less than those produced by standard positive control drug. This could be due to low diffusion rate of mango extract in agarose medium, a thing needed to be further investigated. The products are potential new antimicrobial therapy in the ethnopharmacology domain. 
Full http://file.scirp.org/pdf/AiM_2012122816551325.pdf


----------



## badger2

We have already mentioned the NF-kappaB link between hepatitis B virus and melanoma in this thread.

Egypt: Mangiferin / NF-KappaB
Mangiferin protects against.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> We have already mentioned the NF-kappaB link between hepatitis B virus and melanoma in this thread.
> 
> Egypt: Mangiferin / NF-KappaB
> Mangiferin protects against.  - PubMed - NCBI


Its the first time I had ever eaten one and that link I put in tells about all the other cool attributes it has.


----------



## badger2

Astonishingly, there is only one entry for cancer:

'Mangifera indica L. nut-shell juice for warts, Brazil (de Martius C.F.P. 1843 Systema Materiae Medicae Vegitabilis Brasiliensis. Leipzig and Vienna 155 pp.).'
(Hartwell, Plants Used Against Cancer)


----------



## badger2

We suspect that the nut-shell juice's active constituent is a tannin, though increased ROS (reactive oxygen species) could likely assist melanoma growth:

Mangifera / Breast Cancer / Increased ROS / MTOR Pathway
Polyphenolics from mango (Mangifera indica L.) suppress breast cancer ductal carcinoma in situ proliferation through activation of AMPK pathway and...  - PubMed - NCBI

Mangifera / Pancreatic Cancer
Chemical Constituents of Mangifera indica and Their Antiausterity Activity against the PANC-1 Human Pancreatic Cancer Cell Line.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Melanoma and Sunspots

'As evidence for this relationship,  Houghton and colleagues (Increased Incidence of Malignant Melanoma After Peaks of Sunspot Activity, The Lancet [1978]  i: 750-60) cite a correlation between melanoma incidence and sunspot activity.'
(Medical Oncology, Ch. 21 Melanoma)

Whooping Cranes
Are whooping cranes destined for extinction? Climate change imperils recruitment and population growth.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Years with fewer sunspots indicated greater recruitment.'


----------



## badger2

Here is the original abstract for the Houghton, et al report:

Melanoma / Sunspot Activity
Increased incidence of malignant melanoma after peaks of sunspot activity.  - PubMed - NCBI


More on the Story of Taxol

'The modern history of this natural product began in 1962, when A. Barclay collected bark from Taxus brevifolia, the Pacific Yew tree, from forests in the northwestern United States as part of a joint project between the U.S. Department of Agriculture and the National Cancer Institute aimed at the discovery of new anticancer agents. An intense search for the cytotoxic principle led to the isolation of taxol in minute quantities. It has been estimated that the sacrifice of one 100-year-old yew tree would result in  approximately only 300 mg of taxol, just about enough for one single does for a cancer patient. In a seminal paper,  published in 1971, Wall, Wani, and coworkers reported the molecular structure of taxol on the basis of an X-ray crystallographic analysis.'
(Nicolau, Classic in Total Synthesis)

tbc....


----------



## badger2

Taxol, continued....

'Taxol's journey to the clinic was slow and arduous. Initial difficulties with aqueous solubility and the lack of knowledge regarding its mechanism of action delayed its development until 1979, when, in another seminal paper in the field, S.B. Horwitz and her collaborators disclosed their findings on the interaction of taxol with microtubules. Taxol's unique biological action, whcih includes promotion of microtubule formation and microtubule stabilization,  stimulated a renewed interest in taxol as a potential drug candidate. The problem of procuring adequate supplies of taxol became even more acute when environmentalists, concerned about the endangered spotted owl that lives in the northwestern United States, raised objections to the destruction of the ancient forests. A potential solution was found when 10-deacetylbaccatin III, a precursor of taxol lacking the C-10 acetoxy group and the C-13 side chain, was discovered in the needles and twigs ofr Taxus baccata, the European Yew tree. Harvesting this renewable source, followed by semisynthesis, allows the production ot taxol on a relatively large scale. In the meantime, synthetic chemists  aroun d the world embarked on different schemes to synthesize taxol. In 1992, taxol was approved for the treatment of ovarian cancer by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and it held promise for the treatment of several other types of cancer including breast, lung, and melanoma. By the fall of 1995, three distinct total syntheses of taxol had been disclosed.'
(Classics, op cit)


----------



## badger2

We will be linking amphibian world decline caused by the fungus Batrachochytrium to the sulfur-vanadium hypothesis, and compare frog skin chemistries to the peptide sequence of melanocyte-stimulating hormone (MSH).

Murine Breast Adenocarcinoma / Vanadium
(Note that in the sequence, vanadium is between Ti and Pt.)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/28500584

Deep Sea Water / Vanadium
Potential Health Benefits of Deep Sea Water: A Review.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Jun 2017 Russia
Serum trace elements are associated with hemostasis, lipid spectrum and inflammatory markers in men suffering from acute ischemic stroke.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Serum V and B tightly correlated with the procoagulant state and inflammatory markers....elements like vanadium and boron may be closely involved in stroke pathogenesis by modulation of hemostasis whereas the observed increase in Se levels may be considered as a compensatory reaction.'

Thanks go to the Russian Yersin for plague work in Vietnam, and the plague-selenium publicatioin from the University of New Mexico links to compensatory soil Se levels and the effects on vectors.


----------



## badger2

''Amongst the most interesting features of this route to taxol are (a) the boron-mediated Diels-Alder reaction to provide an entry into the highly functionalzed C-ring framework; (b) application of Shapiro and McMurry reactions to couple the two ring systems and effect closure of the eight-membered ring; (c) the regio- and sterocontrolled incorporation of the oxygen functionalities of the eight-membered ring of taxol.'
(Nicolaou, Classic in Total Synthesis)


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> We will be linking amphibian world decline caused by the fungus Batrachochytrium to the sulfur-vanadium hypothesis, and compare frog skin chemistries to the peptide sequence of melanocyte-stimulating hormone (MSH).
> 
> Murine Breast Adenocarcinoma / Vanadium
> (Note that in the sequence, vanadium is between Ti and Pt.)
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/28500584
> 
> Deep Sea Water / Vanadium
> Potential Health Benefits of Deep Sea Water: A Review.  - PubMed - NCBI


Why not just put restraints on glufosinate-P and salts thereof instead of trying to find a fix for what human greed has broken?


----------



## badger2

Herbicides cause the plant to grow so fast, that it dies. With MSH, there are connections with leptin, obesity and the hormones of satieity. In fact, compounds sequestered in frog skin are worth comparing to the peptide sequence of MSH. Some of these are litorin and bombesin. And is bombesin used in gynecology or not? Bombesin will lower body temperature by 4 degrees.


----------



## RodISHI

Glyphosate’s Suppression of Cytochrome P450 Enzymes and Amino Acid Biosynthesis by the Gut Microbiome: Pathways to Modern Diseases   http://www.mdpi.com/1099-4300/15/4/1416/htm

*Full Text - Applied and Environmental Microbiology - American Society ...*
aem.asm.org/content/79/24/7646.full
by Q Gao - ‎2013 - ‎Cited by 15 - ‎Related articles
... _glufosinate_) before fungal transformation to obtain the complemented mutant (Comp). .... yeast (Schizosaccharomyces pombe) and in a chytrid (_Batrachochytrium_ ... In addition, cellular glycerol in the ΔmrGAT mutant was also significantly (_P_ ...
*Glycerol-3-Phosphate Acyltransferase Contributes to Triacylglycerol ...*
aem.asm.org/content/79/24/7646.full.pdf
by Q Gao - ‎2013 - ‎Cited by 15 - ‎Related articles
Aug 28, 2013 - Applied and Environmental Microbiology _p_. 7646–7653 ... Bar (conferring resistance against ammonium _glufosinate_) before fungal transformation to obtain the .... a chytrid (_Batrachochytrium_ dendrobatidis). In contrast, two cop ...
*1 CONTRIBUTIONS OF THE PEROXISOME AND THE ß-OXIDATION ...*
www.jbc.org/content/early/2011/10/13/jbc.M111.279687.full.pdf
by P Magliano - ‎2011 - ‎Cited by 32 - ‎Related articles
Oct 13, 2011 - resistance to the herbicide _glufosinate_ (dl- ..... Streit, W. R., and Entcheva, _P_. (2003) Appl. Microbiol. ..... _Batrachochytrium_ dendrobatidis.
*[PDF]Pesticide concentrations in frog tissue and wetland habitats in a ...*
https://www.fsa.usda.gov/Internet/FSA_File/amphibian_pesticide_smalling.pdf
by KL Smalling - ‎2015 - ‎Cited by 39 - ‎Related articles
phibian chytrid fungus (_Batrachochytrium_ dendrobatidis, Bd). Increased eutrophication due to ..... methylphosphonic acid (AMPA) and _glufosinate_ by LC/MS/MS with ... ments (10 g) were spiked with trifluralin-d10, ring-13C-_p_,_p_′-DDE and.


----------



## badger2

Bombesin
Bombesin - Wikipedia

Yesterday we mentioned migration of endothelial cells in pregnancy.

Endocrinology and Metabolism, Giraud A, et al, Mammalian Bombesin as a Hormone in Ovine Pregnancy: Ontogeny, Origin, and Molecular Forms
'....localized to epithelial cells of the decidua.'


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Herbicides cause the plant to grow so fast, that it dies. With MSH, there are connections with leptin, obesity and the hormones of satieity. In fact, compounds sequestered in frog skin are worth comparing to the peptide sequence of MSH. Some of these are litorin and bombesin. And is bombesin used in gynecology or not? Bombesin will lower body temperature by 4 degrees.


That critter from which it was originally derived has a higher concentrations of Janthinobacterium lividum aka Bacillus lividus which gives it a better chance at surviving the chytrid fungal infections. 

The Superhero in the Vagina


----------



## badger2

Yes, though we must go back to Batrachochytrium in the webbing of Xenopus foot found in a museum in South Africa. That is how we may best address the issue of vanadium and sulfur upwellings due to El Nino on the Peruvian coast, in synch with plague outbreaks in that country. What were the parameters of forg skin before the pollution?

'Grossman: There are scattered alpha-melanocyte-stimulating-hormone-(MSH-secreting cells in the human pituitary, but they do not seem to be related to the residual pars intermedia and they don't seem to change in any uniform manner.

Gold: There has never been a a corroborated report alpha-MSH in human blood.

Grossman: Early studies suggested that alpha-MSH increased during pregnancy, but these were subsequently withdrawn. One occasionally finds aplha-MSH in the blood of patients with ectopic Cushing's syndrome, but this is not a pathological finding.'
(CIBA Foundation Symposium, 1993 pp. 30-58)


----------



## badger2

Well now, you've lead us right back to fish, because the Janthinobacteria link to Chromobacterium on Noprth Atlantic Cod skin, and Chromobacterium does link to breast cancer: C. violaceum.

'Although there is little sequence homology between D(and its amidated form, E) and the bovine gamma-MSH sequence,  their lack of melanotrophic activity compared with the two other dogfish peptides, alpha and berta MSH,  and the poor activity of synthetic bovine MSH suggest their assignment as gamma-MSH peptides. It is interesting to note there that the unconservative substitutions in the core sequence of dogfish beta-MSH compared with bovine beta-MSH (Phe for Met and Gly for Glu) have maintained its potent MSH activity whilst both gamma-MSHs which have a more recognizable core sequence (Met-X-His-Phe-Arg-Trp) are comparatively inactive as melanotrophic peptides.
(Natural Occurence but Lack of Melanotrophic Activity og Gamma-MSH in Fish, Nature [1981] 290:341)


----------



## badger2

Janthinobacterium lividum used to be called Chromobacterium lividum, and C. violaceum was found on the skin of cod in 1931 in the North Atlantic. Violacein is the active constituent used for breast cancer.


----------



## badger2

Bombesin
Bombesin - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

UVC in California

'Intensity of UV radiation was measured with a  UVX digital radiometer. Because UVC radiation was detected and intensity of UVB was too high based on preliminary experiments, UV light was filtered out through a sheet of Mylar-polyester. Fish in control group were exposed to fluorescent light.'
(Ramirez-Duarte WF, et al, Effects of Low Levels of Ultraviolet Radiation on Antioxidant Mechanisms of Japanese Medaka (Oryzias latipes), Chromosphere 2017 181: 304)


----------



## badger2

Into Africa

We're going in at the mangroves of South Africa to make the melanoma connection:

South African Mangroves / Diplodia
Endophytic Botryosphaeriaceae, including five new species, associated with mangrove trees in South Africa.  - PubMed - NCBI

Once again, changing names is always a job-security option, anbd we have aqlready mentioned the valine in the V600E / BRAF mutation in this thread: Diplodia is Sphaeropsis.

Sphaeropsidin A / Melanoma
Computed determination of the in vitro optimal chemocombinations of sphaeropsidin A with chemotherapeutic agents to combat melanomas.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....forces melanoma cells to undergo apoptosis regardless of the genetic BRAF and NRAS status.'


----------



## RodISHI

Did it morph all on its own or did it have some help? 
Phylogeny and pathogenicity of Lasiodiplodia species associated with dieback of mango in Peru
Individual and combined gene genealogies suggest that this Lasiodiplodia sp. is *possibly a hybrid of Lasiodiplodia citricola and Lasiodiplodia parva*. Apart from Lasiodiplodia theobromae, which was the most prevalent species, all other species are newly reported from Peru. Moreover, L. iraniensis is reported for the first time on mango. Inoculation trials of mango plants confirmed Koch's postulates, and revealed differences in aggressiveness among species and isolates.


----------



## badger2

Taxol, continued

'A titanium-mediated pinacol coupling, also known as the McMurry coupling reaction, appeared particularly attractive. It is important at this point to acknowledge important precedent that encouraged the selection of this particular cyclization reaction.  In 1986, Kende and his collaborators disclosed a convergent synthesis of a rather advanced tricyclic taxane triene via a strategy that features a McMurry coupling reaction. Although the yield for the crucial cyclization step was modest (23%), it was encouraging that the congested taxane carbon framework could be assembled through direct closure of the eight-membered B-ring.'
(Nicolaou, Classics, op cit)

Pinacol is 2,3-dimethylbutane-2,3-diol.

We compare moities in the synthesis of anti-cancer agents:

Butane-2,3-diol Moiety / Ruthenium II - Vanadium IV / Melanoma
Preliminary anti-cancer photodynamic therapeutic in vitro studies with mixed-metal binuclear ruthenium(II)-vanadium(IV) complexes.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Nice connection, RodIshi!


----------



## badger2

A certain Dr. Taylor went into the ghettos of London to ask of Africans what folk remedy was used for tuberculosis, coming upon the constituents from Pelargonia (a Geranium). The doctor was black-balled by the establishment. Nevertheless, decades later Taylor was exonerated when it was discovered that pelargonidin is a planar molecule that can penetrate the membrane of Mycobacterium tuberculosis, the thickest biological membrane known.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> A certain Dr. Taylor went into the ghettos of London to ask of Africans what folk remedy was used for tuberculosis, coming upon the constituents from Pelargonia (a Geranium). The doctor was black-balled by the establishment. Nevertheless, decades later Taylor was exonerated when it was discovered that pelargonidin is a planar molecule that can penetrate the membrane of Mycobacterium tuberculosis, the thickest biological membrane known.


There are a lot of those old golden bits of info out there. Its wonderful to see someone that has that educational background and 'understanding' willing to put it together and update where others can see it.


----------



## badger2

Yesterday in Wisconsin there was a poster-session advocating online med learning, and we agree: we can see them hollering about vaccines, but if you break your elderly trochanter, you die of pneumonia before it gets fixed. Badger took the pneumonia vaccine.


----------



## badger2

Dr. Taylor's Pelargonium does not end with tuberculosis. In fact, we will retain any relationships between bacteria and cancer, for the pharmacist and mycologist, Patouillard, describes Sphaeropsis pelargonii, thus linking tuberculosis to melanoma:

Narcisse Theophile Patouillard
Narcisse_Theophile_Patouillard

We instantly (if not sooner) choose Anna Mae Pictou-Aquash's ocular tuberculosis for today's trajectory, because the Mimaqs as Indigenes in the Western Hemkisphere goes back 12,000 years. As we will show, the Australian aboriginal tree will link even more tightly to melanoma and the testing for susceptibility of the mc1r gene.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Yesterday in Wisconsin there was a poster-session advocating online med learning, and we agree: we can see them hollering about vaccines, but if you break your elderly trochanter, you die of pneumonia before it gets fixed. Badger took the pneumonia vaccine.


I prefer the re-establishing the immune system route via nutrition, clean water and herbs. For now that seems to be working out very well, its just a process of time and learning.


----------



## badger2

In the type of break we've mentioned, immune systems and clean water can't do much about complications with the popliteal artery and ventilator-induced pneumonia.


----------



## badger2

Patouillard's Sphaeropsis pelargonii seems to link a geography: Morocco. If the first link does not work, we will attempt another.

Mycobank
www.mycobank.org/BioloMICS.aspx?TableKey=146826160000000067&Rec=57411


----------



## badger2

Mycobank show Morocco, but Portugal shows that it was a new species in 1936:

Sphaeropsis pelargonii / Portugal
CAB Direct


----------



## badger2

At any rate, it is found on Pelargonium zonale, which will now link the chemistry of that plant to the pines linked to anit-melanoma activity.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> In the type of break we've mentioned, immune systems and clean water can't do much about complications with the popliteal artery and ventilator-induced pneumonia.


Agreed, the restoration process started too late won't work. 

Not sure if it will help but I tried this on some damaged areas from my childhood that just showed up in the last ten years. I had fallen hard and my knee hit first last year. I had Rod go pick a batch of plantago both long leaf, the greater plantago and citrus peels. Boiled it just enough to make the leaves pliable in order to apply them to the areas bruised. It worked wonderfully. A few days later I took those leftovers and added a handful of Elderberry plant leaves and applied that poultice to the area where old injuries were (bulged vessels and broken veins) for a few hours. That also did wonders so I am going to try that once more when the Elder leaves are fully set this year to see if it will clear those areas some more.


----------



## badger2

A parasitic vine invades the tissues of P. zonale, and there are pathogen chemistries which will compare to Sphaeropsis genus:

Pelargonium zonale / Cuscuta / Xyloglucan-Modifying Enzymes
Activity of xyloglucan endotransglucosylases/hydrolases suggests a role during host invasion by the parasitic plant Cuscuta reflexa.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Broren veins, bulged vessels, all go into the angiogenesis file, and there are genes involved. Poultice technology must go further, more forensic nowadays, and caryophyllene is up for today's posts. Therefore, mouse-ear chickweed will be scientifically named and its constituents listed (as many as possible). Thus, the story of the Tennessee herbalist who made a poultice of "mouse-ear" to apply to the abscess on a certain wife of a man who, after the healing of the abscess, gave the herbalist a gift of a horse. We wish to find out where and when this occurred, we no longer have the citation for the story.


----------



## badger2

Here is a range map of the anti-melanoma fungus, Sphaeropsis, and indeed the species also occurs in Morocco (for the Sphaeropsis pelargonii link):

CABI Invasive Species Compendium / Sphaeropsis
www.cabi.org/isc/datasheet/19160


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Broren veins, bulged vessels, all go into the angiogenesis file, and there are genes involved. Poultice technology must go further, more forensic nowadays, and caryophyllene is up for today's posts. Therefore, mouse-ear chickweed will be scientifically named and its constituents listed (as many as possible). Thus, the story of the Tennessee herbalist who made a poultice of "mouse-ear" to apply to the abscess on a certain wife of a man who, after the healing of the abscess, gave the herbalist a gift of a horse. We wish to find out where and when this occurred, we no longer have the citation for the story.


Interesting. I could try some chickweed next try out. The little veins bulged are from a Bull Whipping experience where I stood between the whip being brutally used against my beloved Donkey for a Brat's sick pleasures.


----------



## badger2

Notice a green dot for both Colorado and China.


----------



## RodISHI

Yes why is that?

The pines here have died the same fate


----------



## badger2

We have the excerpt stating that vineyard workers were amongst those susceptible to melanoma (Medical Oncology), but more profoundly, the chemistry goes even further to tighten the connections:

Wine-Grape Pomace
Combining hydrothermal pretreatment with enzymes de-pectinates and exposes the innermost xyloglucan-rich hemicellulose layers of wine grape pomace.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

If you can verify that Sphaeropsis blight was the cause of the trees dying, then we must take a closer look at UVC radiation, because the Colorado Plateau has the highest amount of naturally-ocurring background radiation in the U.S.


----------



## Dragonlady

yiostheoy said:


> I trust surgery not dope.



Even if you have surgery, you have to have chemo to keep the cancer from coming back. Chemo is DOPE. It is poison, in fact. The purpose of chemo is to almost kill you in the hope you survive and the cancer doesn't.


----------



## RodISHI

I'll see if I can get some close-up photos if it has anything left of it. There is only one tree left in that row of Pines I have watched die-off.  Its not real close to a farmed area and the trees have died off from the northwest to the southeast in that row.


----------



## badger2

2016 Hebei Province, China, First Report
apsjournals.apsnet.org/doi/abs/10.1094/PDIS-12-15-1393-PDN


----------



## badger2

www. "First Report of Tip Blight of Pinus tabulaeformis Caused by Sphaeropsis sapinea in China"


----------



## badger2

Hebei Province is at approx. 39 degrees 18 ' N latitude. That would link to just south of Denver, bringing up the possibility of industrial pollution as a factor besides the UV. That is the factor thought to have caused prions (CWD) in deer, and they were (eating pine needles[italics])!

www.mapsofworld.com/usa/states/colorado/lat-long.html


----------



## badger2

For the story of Tennessee "mouse ear," the active constituent is likely alpha-hairpinin, unique to Stellaria media:

2014 Russia: Stellaria media / Alpha-Hairpinin
Novel antifungal α-hairpinin peptide from Stellaria media seeds: structure, biosynthesis, gene structure and evolution.  - PubMed - NCBI

A melanoma-susceptible horse is the Camargue:

Camargue Horse
Camargue horse - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

Coral Ecology 2017: Are There Any Left?

The caryophyllene connection to Tennessee "mouse ear" is beta-caryophyllene from Stellaria species. But for breaqst cancer, there are other caryophyllenes:

Breast Cancer / Cespitularia stonlonifera / Caryophyllene Moiety
Soft coral Cespitularia stolonifera: New cytotoxic ceramides and gastroprotective activity.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Hebei Province is at approx. 39 degrees 18 ' N latitude. That would link to just south of Denver, bringing up the possibility of industrial pollution as a factor besides the UV. *That is the factor thought to have caused prions (CWD) in deer, and they were (eating pine needles[italics])*!
> 
> www.mapsofworld.com/usa/states/colorado/lat-long.html


Know that is an interesting connection as my big baby dog got sick after eating from a dead deer out in the field. I have often wondered if there was some connection in that for the fungal portions of the skin infections we were always battling that he had. You can see his nose has a pink to it and beyond his nose there is a dark skin area that was white before he got sick. This photo he was about six years old, that skin change started at about 1 year after he ate from the deer. He lived to be 11 but his predecessor a Chow lived to be 17 (he was diagnose with Thyroid issues two years after coming to Iowa) and his sister lived to be 14 with us but we did not have her for the first 3 years of her life; she was diagnosed with cancer three years after arriving in Iowa at 8 years old (they didn't think  she would live beyond six months after the cancer was surgically removed from her throat- she fooled them- we fed her _cimetidine _every day after the surgery with her meals- the Chow dogs mostly ate whatever we ate and also had dog food available if they wanted it). My big baby ate almost all people food (veggies a lb of meat and generally oatmeal for main meal ea. day) and rarely had any dog food after he got sick, it was the only way to keep half ass healthy.


----------



## badger2

The dog is white like a Camargue. Would there be a link to mc1r phenotypes?


----------



## badger2

We next get ready for an important entry because it more strongly links the Australian aboriginal tree Codonocarpus to the mc1r gene and receptor. This is the gene that Sloan-Kettering, et al that links to New Mexico Hispanics for melanoma prevention testing. We now translate post #45 where is mentioned three prominent amino acids for Codonocarpus family: valine, isoleucine, and leucine. It says, 'Valin, Isoleucin, Leucin)  a dissipation that should correspond to the original state of the glucosinolates characteristic.'


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> The dog is white like a Camargue. Would there be a link to mc1r phenotypes?


He was Pyrenees, that is about all I can tell you. This one's lineage was half from a local goat farmer. I have noticed with all the pups from there that they have two different shapes and features. One has a more defined face and those pups generally are extra large (200lbs this one) with more white & less spots of red generally and the other ones generally have a rounder face with more colors in their hair until they grow out of that (most turn white as adults even when they have red and light brown on them).

Canine Morphology: Hunting for Genes and Tracking Mutations

Genetics of Cream Coat Color in Dogs | Journal of Heredity | Oxford Academic

The female Chow that had the throat cancer was a light red color- consider a blonde very rare and we also got white pups with the male and another female which is exceedingly rare with Chows.


----------



## badger2

'Pigmentation variants with Mc1r alleles conferring a dark hair coat have been described in numerous mammals including cow, sheep, pig, fox, dog, and rock pocket mouse. The melanic form of jaguar, the black panther, has been shown to be due to a gain of function mutation in Mc1r.
....
In humans, residues substituted in specific Mc1r variants clearly associated with red hair and fair skin (strong "red hair color" RHC alleles R: D84E, R 142H, R151C, I155T, R160W, D294H).'
(Selz Y, et al, Evolution of Melanocortin Receptors in Teleost Fish: The Melanocortin Type 1 Receptor)

Camargue horese originate in southern France.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> 'Pigmentation variants with Mc1r alleles conferring a dark hair coat have been described in numerous mammals including cow, sheep, pig, fox, dog, and rock pocket mouse. The melanic form of jaguar, the black panther, has been shown to be due to a gain of function mutation in Mc1r.
> ....
> In humans, residues substituted in specific Mc1r variants clearly associated with red hair and fair skin (strong "red hair color" RHC alleles R: D84E, R 142H, R151C, I155T, R160W, D294H).'
> (Selz Y, et al, Evolution of Melanocortin Receptors in Teleost Fish: The Melanocortin Type 1 Receptor)
> 
> Camargue horese originate in southern France.


The Chows have all black (bluish colored) mouths inside generally and the Pyre's partially- Pyre's are also of French origin.


----------



## badger2

Recalling the valine mutations in Alzheimer's we can see that the dog is expressing the weakness of the RHC allele. In making the Codonocarpus connection to the three amino acids of the aboriginal tree, Selz Y, et al, further state that....

'Positions modified in weak RHC alleles (r) poorly associated with red hair and fair skin, such as V60L, V92M, and R163Q, are conserved or conservatively substituted in vertebrate Mc1rs. The valine residue conservatively affected in the V60L variant is also conservatively substituted but to an isoleucine in teleosts (XmaI64  [Xiphophorus]), with the exception of zebrafish (V65). At the position modified in Hsa V92M,  the valine residue is conserved in teleosts but is conservatively substituted by a leucine in chicken. A natural Mc1r variant Hsa V92L is also known in human.'

Codonocarpus is expressing the same amino acids phenomenon.


----------



## badger2

The glucosinolates linking Codonocarpus link coloring in Peruvian Maca:

Maca (Brassicaceae) / Glucosinolates / Color
Influence of colour type and previous cultivation on secondary metabolites in hypocotyls and leaves of maca (Lepidium meyenii Walpers).  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Sphaeropsidin A mechanism seems to be ion channel modulation:

Sphaeropsidin A / Drug-Resistant Cancers
Sphaeropsidin A shows promising activity against drug-resistant cancer cells by targeting regulatory volume increase.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....did not match that of any other agent in the 765,000 compound database.'


----------



## badger2

Yes, ocular melanoma may now link to ocular tuberculosis mentioned previously due to sphaeropsidin's mechanism.This can also be seen in neuroblastoma and Parkinson's: 

Mycobacterium / P2X7 Ion Channel Receptor / Lower Lung Bacteria / Attenuated Pneumonia
P2X7 Receptor in Bone Marrow-Derived Cells Aggravates Tuberculosis Caused by Hypervirulent Mycobacterium bovis.  - PubMed - NCBI

Neuroblastoma / Parkinson's / P2X7
P2X7 receptor-pannexin 1 interaction mediates extracellular alpha-synuclein-induced ATP release in neuroblastoma SH-SY5Y cells.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

As a promising model for both melanoma and kidney cancer, we can see where the fungus Sphaeropsis got its experience. The map in post #132 clearly shows its history along the Nile.


----------



## badger2

We'll be further examining Niole tilapia Mc1r sequence alignments, tentatively implicating a threonine with which to compare the valine/leucine/isoleucine of Codonocarpus. Sphaeropsis fungus links to Aedes aegypti:

Sphaeropsidin B / Aedes aegypti
Cyclopaldic acid, seiridin, and sphaeropsidin A as fungal phytotoxins, and larvicidal and biting deterrents against Aedes aegypti (Diptera: Culicid...  - PubMed - NCBI

Cyclohexene Epoxide / Sphaeropsidin A
Effect of fungal and plant metabolites on broomrapes (Orobanche and Phelipanche spp.) seed germination and radicle growth.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....strongly inhibited by sphaeropsidin A and compounds belonging to cyclohexene epoxide and cytochalasan classes.'

Breast Cancer / Vinyl Cyclohexene Diepoxide
Effects of raloxifene against letrozole-induced bone loss in chemically-induced model of menopause in mice.  - PubMed - NCBI

'Of the two cyclohexenoid sectors of taxol, C-ring intermediate 10 is clearly the more complex. The chcylhexene ring in 10 includes four contiguous asymmetric carbon atoms, one of which is quaternary. When confronted with a highly sterodefined six-membered ring, one should be mindful of opportunities afforded by the powerful Diels-Alder reaction. Indeed, an important virtue of the Diels-Alder reaction is that it can create, in a single stereospecific step, a cyclohexene ring containing up to four contiguous sterogenic centers.'
(Nicolaou, Classics in Total Synthesis)


----------



## badger2

In the Mc1r sequence alignments for platyfish, medaka,  tilapia, tetraodon, fugu, zebrafish, chicken, mouse, and human, there is a column showing all isoleucines, except for a threonine for the medaka. Another completely isoleucine column shows a phenylalanine exception for chicken, mouse, and human. A third completely isoleucine column shows a leucine exception for mouse, and a threonine exception for human. We thus for comparisoin add threonine to the Codonocarpus assemblage.


----------



## badger2

A Pubmed search 'isoleucine[AND]mc1r' yielded one reference:

Isoleucine / Mc1r / Owl
Effect of the MC1R gene on sexual dimorphism in melanin-based colorations.  - PubMed - NCBI
'We found that valine-to-isoleucine substitution explains up to 30% of the variation in the three melanin-based color traits.'

Indeed, there is a completely valine column except for mouse and human, which are both isoleucine.


----------



## American88

The Irish Ram said:


> The medicinal properties of that plant are truly remarkable.



I agree!!


----------



## badger2

We have traversed the pokeweed trajectory, linking it to the Australian Aboriginal tree Codonocarpus.  The glucosinolate signature of Codonocarpus (valine, leucine, isolecucine) we have superimposed over the protein sequence alignments for the Mc1r gene which, as far as is known, has not yet been compared. Pokeweed (Phytolaccaceae) contains ribosome-inactivating proteins, and a riboswitch seminar is to be held in the capital of Wisconsin this coming Friday. This places the Phytolaccaceae family on the cutting edge of the anti-cancer frontier. The art now being displayed at UW cannot be downloaded to this list, though stunning is the correspondence of the artists's work "Blue Tree" to the pokeweed-Codonocarpus trajectory.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Stunning results from one drop:


----------



## Mad Scientist

yiostheoy said:


> I trust surgery not dope.


Surgery removes tumors but not the Cancer.


----------



## badger2

Yes, Parkinson's-Cannabis seems to have a different pharmacodynamic:

Parkinson's / Cannabis
Neurological Disorders in Medical Use Of Cannabis: an Update.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Since Zika is also a Flavivirus with neurological implications, we should begin to see more riboswitch applications for cancers and viruses. For HCV Flavivirus (note that the IRES also links to poliovirus):

IRES / Riboswitch / Hepatitis C Virus
Geneticin Stabilizes the Open Conformation of the 5' Region of Hepatitis C Virus RNA and Inhibits Viral Replication.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We would comment on the report "Neurological Disorders in Medical Use of Cannabis," except that it costs $95 to read. The book-burnings will continue to dumb down the prisoners in three dimensions, whilst business is good in two.


----------



## badger2

During the Zika months, we compared TWIST1 gene wityh Flavivirus-induced microcephaly, because of Drosophila null and mouse heterozygote null mutants, the Drosophila head twisted in the egg case. Not only does this link to Saethre-Chotzen syndrome, it links to breast cancer and melanoma.

Dec 2016 Breast Cancer / TWIST1
Mechanism of early dissemination and metastasis in Her2+ mammary cancer.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sweden / Malanoma
Small RNA deep sequencing discriminates subsets of extracellular vesicles released by melanoma cells--Evidence of unique microRNA cargos.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Interestingly, miR-214 and miR-199a, both related to melanoma progression, are found in a cluster of miRNAs that are regulated by the transcription factor, TWIST1 which has been associated with  neural cell development, which may be important, since melanocytes are known to originate from the neural crest.'

Note the coronal suture in Zika microcephaly from those reports, which compare to....

'....features are premature fusion of coronal sutures resulting in brachycephaly, low frontal hairline, , facial asymmetry, ptosis of the eyelids, prominent helical crus, syndactyly, and broad great toes.'
(Twist1 and the Saethre-Chotzen Syndrome, in Inborn Errors of Development:The Molecular Basis of Clinical  Disorders of Morphogenesis)


----------



## badger2

Zika vector is female Aedes aegypti:

Sphaeropsidin / Aedes aegypti
Cyclopaldic acid, seiridin, and sphaeropsidin A as fungal phytotoxins, and larvicidal and biting deterrents against Aedes aegypti (Diptera: Culicid...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Sphaeropsidin B was the most active compound.'


----------



## badger2

TWIST1 Trajectories

Recall that CWD prions jumped across the Wisconsin River in 2012 and established itself in Davis County, Iowa. In post #164, we mentioned IRES and polio. In Hooper's The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV-AIDS, he devotes a chapter to Hilary Koprowski and the African polio vaccine program. Koprowski worked at Wistar, and died in 2013 near Philadelphia. Koprowski also attended a rabies seminar outside of Nairobi, and it is to proline that we link the rabiesvirus.

Therefore, the TWIST1 trajectories include this study:

TWIST1 / Proline
Destabilization of the TWIST1/E12 complex dimerization following the R154P point-mutation of TWIST1: an in silico approach.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....dimer....'

Having noticed the dimer, we next investigated a broader view of proline at Pubmed, and made the Hsp70 connection:

Proline 
The Effect of Selective D- or Nα-Methyl Arginine Substitution on the Activity of the Proline-Rich Antimicrobial Peptide, Chex1-Arg20.  - PubMed - NCBI

Noticing the sidebar abstracts on the above page, we next linked proline-rich antimicrobial peptides to hsp70:

Anti-Hsp70 Selectivity
The antibacterial effect of a proline-rich antibacterial peptide A3-APO.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....but not in mammaqlian hsp70....are discussed in detail.'

The problem we found is that it costs $58 to read the discussion.

But when we linked melanoma to hsp70, we made the prion connection, as we have already mentioned Denver industrial pollutioin as a source of CWD in Colorado deer, in this thread:

Melanoma / Hsp70
'Hsp70 is abundantly present in mitochondria of tumor cells....Wistar Institute, Philadelphia....'

Pubmed keyword search 'melanoma[AND]hsp70' also revealed the prion link:

Chile / Physodic Acid / Depsidones
Potential anticancer activity of lichen secondary metabolite physodic acid.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....keywords: lichen compounds, depsidones, melanoma cells, apoptosis, Hsp70, reactive oxygen species.'

It is the depsidones from lichens that degrade prions.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> TWIST1 Trajectories
> 
> Recall that CWD prions jumped across the Wisconsin River in 2012 and established itself in Davis County, Iowa. In post #164, we mentioned IRES and polio. In Hooper's The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV-AIDS, he devotes a chapter to Hilary Koprowski and the African polio vaccine program. Koprowski worked at Wistar, and died in 2013 near Philadelphia. Koprowski also attended a rabies seminar outside of Nairobi, and it is to proline that we link the rabiesvirus.
> 
> Therefore, the TWIST1 trajectories include this study:
> 
> TWIST1 / Proline
> Destabilization of the TWIST1/E12 complex dimerization following the R154P point-mutation of TWIST1: an in silico approach.  - PubMed - NCBI
> '....dimer....'
> 
> Having noticed the dimer, we next investigated a broader view of proline at Pubmed, and made the Hsp70 connection:
> 
> Proline
> The Effect of Selective D- or Nα-Methyl Arginine Substitution on the Activity of the Proline-Rich Antimicrobial Peptide, Chex1-Arg20.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Noticing the sidebar abstracts on the above page, we next linked proline-rich antimicrobial peptides to hsp70:
> 
> Anti-Hsp70 Selectivity
> The antibacterial effect of a proline-rich antibacterial peptide A3-APO.  - PubMed - NCBI
> '....but not in mammaqlian hsp70....are discussed in detail.'
> 
> The problem we found is that it costs $58 to read the discussion.
> 
> But when we linked melanoma to hsp70, we made the prion connection, as we have already mentioned Denver industrial pollutioin as a source of CWD in Colorado deer, in this thread:
> 
> Melanoma / Hsp70
> 'Hsp70 is abundantly present in mitochondria of tumor cells....Wistar Institute, Philadelphia....'
> 
> Pubmed keyword search 'melanoma[AND]hsp70' also revealed the prion link:
> 
> Chile / Physodic Acid / Depsidones
> Potential anticancer activity of lichen secondary metabolite physodic acid.  - PubMed - NCBI
> '....keywords: lichen compounds, depsidones, melanoma cells, apoptosis, Hsp70, reactive oxygen species.'
> 
> It is the depsidones from lichens that degrade prions.


Certain lichens are also used for bladder infections. Just a guess but I'd say that fungi are involved in those long term bladder infections too as there is a familiar scent that is reminiscent of rotten feet that comes with infections like baby dog had.


----------



## RodISHI

This is a pay for article but apparently some cancer patients can access it. Search phrases _neuroblastoma_ and _H4_ _neuro_glioma _cells_. Not sure what the protocol for that would be. SETD8 Inhibition Activates p53 in High-Risk Neuroblastoma | Cancer Discovery . *SETD8 Inhibition Activates p53 in High-Risk Neuroblastoma*
*DOI:* 10.1158/2159-8290.CD-RW2017-013 Published March 2017


Lichen-derived compounds show potential for central nervous system therapeutics.  - PubMed - NCBI Lichen; Neuro2A; Neurogenic activity; Neurosphere assay; Neurotrophic activity; Perlatolic acid


----------



## badger2

Tinea meets those qualifications, and we are getting closer to the Aedes aegypti link to freshwater marine fungi which would be proximal to Sphaeropsis along the Nile. To get a snapshot of the dying pines, look for small clusters of black pycnidia at the base of the needles. Using for bladder has to go further. What are the constituents?


----------



## RodISHI

I haven't checked the Usnea _Lichen_ out that well. Thought maybe next order of herbs I may get some but not sure when that will be.
I haven't been out to the pine trees yet either as its been nasty weather. I have had questions about the lichen that grew on the fruit trees here but no one seemed to have answers for those questions either. I planted those fruit trees in 96-98 and by 2000 the bark was encased in colorful lichen that looks similar to that which grows on the rocks in Southern California that takes generations to grow.


----------



## badger2

TWIST1 Trajectories: The Mad Mink Connection

Tracking the occurrence of physodic acid, there is....

Physodic Acid / Breast Cancer
Cytotoxic activity of physodic acid and acetone extract from Hypogymnia physodes against breast cancer cell lines.  - PubMed - NCBI

As with anti-cancer chemistry of taxol from the yew tree, we see anti-prion chemistry in Spruce:

Physodic Acid / Pice abies / Hypogemnia
Secondary metabolites of the lichen Hypogymnia physodes (L.) Nyl. and their presence in spruce (Picea abies (L.) H. Karst.) bark.  - PubMed - NCBI

Obtaining the name of the lichen, we locate its occurrence precisely at Stetsonville, Taylor County, Wisconsin, location of mad mink disease outbreak due to the feeding of downed cattle to mink on a mink farm. The range map shows occurrence of H. physodes north of Stetsonville, though the mink farmer drove in a 50-mile radius to pick up the dead cows.

'Hypogymnia physodes (L.) Nyl. This species grows on bark, on twigs, of both conifers and deciduous woody plants, over mosses, and occasionally on soil or rock. It is circumpolar arctic to temperate. Contents:  atranorin, physodic and 3-hydroxyphysodic acids, physodalic, conphysodalic and protocetraric acids plus an unknown.
(Thomson, JW, Lichens of Wisconsin)


----------



## badger2

Picea abies / Hypogymnia

But the chemistry is geographically deceptive, for the one Hypogymnia that occurs in the Apostle Islands is the one that links to Africa:

'Hypogymnia tubulosa (Schaerer) Hav.

This species grows on twigs and bark of conifers. It is circumboreal and in Africa. In North America it ranges in the northeast as far west as Minnesota, is in the Pacific states and the northern Rockies. In Wisconsin it is known only in the Apostle Islands.'
(Thomson, op cit)


----------



## badger2

TWIST1 Trajectories: Hypogymnia-Codonpocarpus Connections

We make the kuru connection with Hypogymnia lugubris, also occurring in South America and the Falklands:

Lichens of Australia
https://anbg.gov.au/abrs/lichenist/lichenchecklist_e_o.html
'Hypogymnia lugubris....New Guinea....'

The anti-prion depsidones may be occurring precisely in Fore country, epicenter of kuru, though we have no data on Aboriginal use of Hypogymnia even though it likely occurs on Codonocarpus, known and used by the Aborigines.


----------



## badger2

TWIST1 Trajectories: Pollution Monitoring

There is a glutamate-glutamic acid difference in the prion mutations of fallow deer vs. other deer. Denver industrial pollution for CWD in deer which were eaqting pine needles compares with Hypogymnia:

Scotland: Hypogymnia and Pollution 
The low-technology monitoring of atmospheric metal pollution in central Scotland.  - PubMed - NCBI

Slovakia: Hypogymnia and Pollution
Biomonitoring of heavy metals contamination by mosses and lichens around Slovinky tailing pond (Slovakia).  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

Tripped through the weeds, wet and bugs to get some Xanthoria lichen off the fruit trees and the Cotton wood trees (took a bit to for sure id the stuff and we have a lot of it on the trees but its pretty small stuff). 

*Antiproliferative, antibacterial and antifungal activity of the lichen Xanthoria parietina and its secondary metabolite parietin.* ...................The extract inhibited proliferation and induced apoptosis, both effects being accompanied by modulation of expression of cell cycle regulating genes such as p16, p27, cyclin D1 and cyclin A. It also mediated apoptosis by activating extrinsic and intrinsic cell death pathways, modulating Tumor Necrosis Factor-related apoptosis-inducing ligand (TRAIL) and B-cell lymphoma 2 (Bcl-2), and inducing Bcl-2-associated agonist of cell death (BAD) phosphorylation. Our results indicate that Xanthoria parietina is a major potential source of antimicrobial and anticancer substances.......................Antiproliferative, antibacterial and antifungal activity of the lichen Xanthoria parietina and its secondary metabolite parietin. | GHL - Scientific and Technical Literature


----------



## badger2

Excellent, Rodishi! It's a matter of posting the actual structure of the molecule to this thread for comparisons with other compounds. Knowing the molecular weight of the p27 would help in comparison to the 27 kDa heat-shock protein linked to breast cancer. Xanthoria's photobiont is Trebouxia. Actually, Xanthoria parietina does not occur in Wisconsin, so it occurs in Iowa?


----------



## RodISHI

Yes its here but I cannot tell you exactly which exact of Xanthoria variety it is. I can mail you some if that would do you any good? There appears to be another type growing too which is different, not much of it though and its very tiny stuff.


----------



## RodISHI

Trebouxia would account for the times these lichen had a very green hue to them over the years.


----------



## badger2

Yes and sunspots could effect the greening as well? You may actually have another Xanthoria or a Caloplaca:

Parietin
Parietin - Wikipedia

What wiki does not say is that parietin is an anthraquinone, so one may compare other structures of anthraquinones, and that parietin occurs externally on the lichen:

'Apothecia lecanorine, sessile or short stipitate; disk concave to becoming convex, yellowish orange or orange or orange reddish; hypothecium hyaline to pale brown; hymenium hyaline below, with anthraquinone crystals above; paraphyses capitate, sometimes containing oil droplets; spores 8, ellipsoidal to cylindrical, 2-celled, polariocular. Pycnidia immersed; condia short cylindrical or ellipsoid.'
(Thomson, Lichens of Wisconsin)

The parietin study, of course, used pure parietin, separated from its naturally-occurring context. Outer crystals would mean that rain could wash the parietin into a drinking basin for animals. When considering the entire lichen, one cannot be sure of the effects or anti-effects of the other constituents. It would be interesting to know abgouot the oil.


----------



## badger2

UV-B stimulates parietin synthesis.  Once these wavelengths are identified, they can be compared with the wavelengths that down- or up-regulate genes in the medaka/zebrafish/platyfish cancer model, which goal is to link the wavelength to the gene.

Here are guidelines for comparison from onlinelibrary.wiley.com:
UV Induction of Sun-Screening Pigments in Lichens
'....3. Biosynthesis of the pigment must be inducible by the relevant radiation.'


----------



## badger2

Wiki does mention anthraquinones on the Xanthoria parietina page as well as Rumex crispus. However, the lichen model distributes parietin into the environment, whereas Rumex sequesters it in its roots.


----------



## RodISHI

Yes the other one is more orange-red in color. we haven't had much sun this year so maybe later the changes will occur. I will try to remember to watch and see if it does. It would take a lot of the stuff to make much oil.

On another note there is another plant that may interest you.  Galium Aparine, Cleavers, sticky weed, etc. It has some good properties and asperulosidic acid. Asperulosidic acid has been found to be effective on JB6 cells. Cleavers Herb Uses, Benefits, Cures, Side Effects, Nutrients. Cleavers tinctures have an affinity for clearing lymph nodes too. Fresh its pretty juicy and I imagine it grows there too.

Yes Dock root has been used for centuries by females with hormonal issues.


----------



## badger2

Cleavers a la Euell Gibbons and there's more from the Russian side. Amounts of oil, amounts of parietin, but how to separate and condense the active constituents? What effective dose, what under- or overdose? How to direct the med to the target intact, to the lymph node?


----------



## badger2

Three anti-prion lichens are mentioned here:

Degradation of the Disease-Associated Prion Protein by a Serine Protease from Lichens
journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pon.0019836


----------



## badger2

We can further investigate these three lichens later. The taxol-owl-tree paradox is that the lichen requires a tree that has not been molested long enough to allow lichenization. Xanthoria is a heavy-meatl accumulator, so synthesized parietin makes sense. Nonetheless, there is no barrier to applying these compounds in an experimental protocol with the fish models of cancer.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Cleavers a la Euell Gibbons and there's more from the Russian side. Amounts of oil, amounts of parietin, but how to separate and condense the active constituents? What effective dose, what under- or overdose? How to direct the med to the target intact, to the lymph node?


Well if you are playing with your fish like I do you can add small amounts to their feed and check their innards out later to see if you are getting positive results or not  Just don't butcher the fav one that acts like a puppy dog and gets into your hand, it'll work out.


----------



## badger2

There are fish-hawks and ospreys, though parietin physically makes contact with the talons of the owl. As far as is known, there are no published experiments with Alpinia and lichens in combination for fish melanomas. 

'Melanoma is one of the most aggressive forms of cancer with still rapidly increasing incidence in the western world. Melanoma is a paradigm for the complexity of cancer. The clinical heterogeneity of the disease is astonishingly high, ranging from spontaneous total remission to extremely fast, fatal progression.'
(Schartl M, et al, Conserved Expression Signatures between Medaka and Human Pigment Cell Tumors)


----------



## badger2

No, radical fishplay: injecting parietin and Alpinia directly into the tumor of the transparent fish to see what happens.


----------



## RodISHI

The active ingredient in Alpinia ACA dissipates rapidly once drawn from a dried root so it needs to be boil and used asap. Water was the recommendation drawing agent for best results. I merely used the finely ground leftovers like a paste after making some tea on a black mole and it lighten it several shades after a couple of days. 

Here is an article I had not read yet on glioblastoma 1'-Acetoxychavicol acetate promotes caspase 3‑activated glioblastoma cell death by overcoming enhanced cytokine expression ............1'‑acetoxychavicol acetate (ACA), a naturally derived antioxidant that inhibits xanthine oxidase, was evaluated for its role as an anti‑tumorigenic agent in glioblastomas. The study revealed that ACA inhibited glioblastoma cell proliferation as a consequence of promoting apoptotic cell death by enhancing caspase 3 activity. It was also shown that ACA impaired the migratory ability of glioblastoma cells by decreasing their adhesive properties. Additionally, ACA increased the protein expression levels of the pro‑survival signaling cytokines, IL‑6 and IL‑1α, established cell protectors and survival molecules in brain tumors. Together, these results demonstrate that, despite enhanced expression of compensatory signaling molecules that contribute to tumor cell survival, ACA is an effective pro‑apoptotic inducing agent in glioblastomas................

Another one on skin https://www.hindawi.com/journals/tswj/2013/186505/


----------



## badger2

The lightening effect is encouraging news, and we'll have to add the silkworm model because of it. We can see the acetoxy moiety coming through in the synthesis of taxol. A similar molecule that is coming on strong these days is docetaxel:

May 2017: Docetaxel-Loaded Nanoparticles / Triple-Negative Breast Cancer
Treating metastatic triple negative breast cancer with CD44/neuropilin dual molecular targets of multifunctional nanoparticles.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

Not a whole lot of info on it but it also has skin lightening effects and has been widely used by homeopaths and herbalist for skin conditions Iris versicolour


----------



## badger2

Nice snag, Rodishi. Dr. Willy Burgdorfer enjoyed working in his Iris garden. The asperuloside you mentioned links to its biosynthesis. The precursor of asperuloside is loganine, also found in Catharanthus, so this is the chemotherapy pivot for those ingestinjg Catharanthus: hair loss.

Loganine Precursor to Asperuloside
[Loganine as precursor in the biosynthesis of asperuloside].  - PubMed - NCBI

Catharanthus
Novel bisindole derivatives of Catharanthus alkaloids with potential cytotoxic properties.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The 1'-Acetoxychavicol preferentially kills melanoma cells, which is paradoxical because down-regulation of adhesion signaling is shared by both the compound and the melanoma. It looks like something to load into nanoparticles for fish experiments.


----------



## badger2

We investigate another paradox, namely that between melanoma and Duchenne muscular dystrophy. The mascot plant is Valeriana officinalis. One pivotal signaling pathway for the MD-melanoma assemblage is valproic acid, which links back to Streptomyces hygroscopicus and rapamycin-mTor, and RodIshi's post on Vit. K:

Valproic Acid (VPA)
Molecular and therapeutic potential and toxicity of valproic acid.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Duchenne muscular dystrophy is a skeletal muscle degeneration disease. Possibility of using VPA was recently demonstrated  in vivo and in vivo on mice, mdx/utrn -/-. VPA activates PI3K/AKT/mTor pathway in muscle and ameliorates pathology in a mouse model of Duchenne muscular dystrophy (Am. J. Pathol. [2009] 174: 999-1008)....Vitamin K-dependent coagulopathy....effects correlate with DNA decondensation (in breast cancer cells)....48 hours....used as an anti-epileptic and mood stabilizer.'


----------



## badger2

A2 Dendritic Cell-Targeted Gorilla Adenoviral Vector for Cancer Vaccination for Canine Melanoma
A One Health overview, facilitating advances in comparative medicine and translational research.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

I think I'll pass on the vaccine. 

Another natural not widely tested but an oldie is Silphium perfoliatum. There are a lot of ins and outs on this one and its chemical properties but it is worth pursuing more testing on it as it has both anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties. China is ahead of everyone on this one they are seeking to by it in mass. I had went out to get some out in the field last year and step into a hornets nest along the way but made sure I got some it today as it kills  Gram-positive (Enterococcus faecalis., Staphylococcus aureus.) and Gram-negative (Escherichia coli., Pseudomonas aeruginosa, bacteria.). As I tried to decide whether or not to toss the leaves I looked it up. The triterpene glycosides of Silphium perfoliatum kills phytopathogenic fungi. These fungi are a major issue for some cancer patients; from blood (cancer) to skin infections.


----------



## badger2

Chinese are adept. Nevertheless, we won't be forgetting German chemistry any time soon.

Silphium was first described by Michaux, the French explorer-botanist who had a garden established at Ten Mile Station, South Carolina. We have already mentioned caryophyllene in this thread as well as the acetoxy moiety:

www. The Chemical Composition of Essential Oils and Lipophilic Extracts of Silphium integrifolium Michx. and Silphium trifoliatum L. Rhizomes
'....beta-caryophyllene....16-acetoxycarterochaetol....' 

We have already mentioned proline in this thread.

May 2017 China / Silphium / Proline / Phenols
Characterization of Chinese Unifloral Honeys Based on Proline and Phenolic Content as Markers of Botanical Origin, Using Multivariate Analysis.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sequestration of Lichen Compounds by Lichen-Feeding Members of the Arctiidae (Lepidoptera)
Sequestration of lichen compounds by lichen-feeding members of the Arctiidae (Lepidoptera).  - PubMed - NCBI
....indicate that the larvae feed only on the algal and cortical layers of the thallus, which are vitrually free of phenolic compounds....larvae of Eilema complana collected near Stalhof (Niederoesterreich) were reared for the last five days of their larval period in the laboratory on the lichen Cladonnia pyxidata'(L.) Hoffm., containing fumaroprotocetraric acid.'

We have mentioned parietin from lichens in this thread.

Transovarial Parietin
Sequestration of lichen compounds by three species of terrestrial snails.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....was transferred from the mother to the eggs in the reproductive tract.'


----------



## badger2

A valproic acid contraindication arises during gestation:

VPA / Adenomatoid Malformation
Nasoethmoidal meningocele in a child presenting bilateral congenital cystic adenomatoid malformation: Evidence for a new entity or consequence of g...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....She took valproic acid from the beginning of the gestation, at the end of the thírd month used misoprostol....genome-wide study detected one copy number variation classified as rare, entirely contained in the SPATA5 gene....unusual nasoethmoidal meningocele in a child presenting bilateral congenital cystic adenomatoid malformation.

Germany-Brazil / Microglia / Valproic Acid
Histone deacetylase inhibitors valproic acid and sodium butyrate enhance prostaglandins release in lipopolysaccharide-activated primary microglia.  - PubMed - NCBI
'HDAC inhibitors valproic acid (VPA) and sodium butyrate (NaBut)....histone hyperacetylation....

We can now connect to other lichenoid compounds linking histone to chromatin remodeling.


----------



## badger2

This Korean study probes the ribosome and mitochondria relating to lichenoid compounds. The genus Catoplaca contains parietin:

Lichen Compounds / Chromatin Remodeling Inhibition
Lichen-forming fungus Caloplaca flavoruscens inhibits transcription factors and chromatin remodeling system in fungi.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Lichen extracts also have powerful antifungal and antibactieral activities, yet many lichen secondary metabolites have not been characterized, and their modes of action have not been defined....codes for gamma-glutamyl kinase, which catalyzes the first step of proline biosynthesis....


----------



## badger2

Beware Chinese capitalism. Michaux himself described American Schisandra species, though now it is extirpated or endangered in the southeastern states of the U.S., one plant holding out in a county in Kentucky, small populations on Crowley's Ridge, Arkansas, and a few in Florida. In the meantime, one can buy Chinese Schisandra plants form a nursery in Canada, if one is really that stupid. The plants are sterile, and its the berries that contain nature's race-horse medicine, Schisandra gomisins. All horses originated in the United States. Boycott Chinese arrogance, stupidity, and avarice.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Beware Chinese capitalism. Michaux himself described American Schisandra species, though now it is extirpated or endangered in the southeastern states of the U.S., one plant holding out in a county in Kentucky, small populations on Crowley's Ridge, Arkansas, and a few in Florida. In the meantime, one can buy Chinese Schisandra plants form a nursery in Canada, if one is really that stupid. The plants are sterile, and its the berries that contain nature's race-horse medicine, Schisandra gomisins. All horses originated in the United States. Boycott Chinese arrogance, stupidity, and avarice.


Sounds like a plant that should be propagated in areas where it likes to grow.

Int J Mol Med. 2013 Apr;31(4):888-98. doi: 10.3892/ijmm.2013.1263. Epub 2013 Jan 31.
Protective effects of gomisin A isolated from Schisandra chinensis against CCl(4) Carbon tetrachloride, -induced hepatic and renal injury.


----------



## badger2

The anti-hepatitis B virus activities listed at Pubmed would make one think that Schisandra is a Chinese phenomenon. Note that all of the abstracts are Chinese:

schisandra[AND]hbv - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We have mentioned valproic acid for muscular dystrophy and complications during gestation. We have compared the lichenoid compound, parietin, and its property of chromatin remodeling inhibition. Here we link this inhibition to the muscular dystrophy that affects both males and females:

SMCHD1 
The Epigenetic Regulator SMCHD1 in Development and Disease.  - PubMed - NCBI

For the fungal meningitis outbreak, it was prednisolone that was contaminated. Note that as with protective pigments in lichens, so too with the pigment connection to the contaminating fungus. The fungal genus, Exserohilum is distinguished precisely due to the nature of pigmentation of the hilum. We have mentioned mTOR-rapamycin in this thread.

May 2017 Muscular Dystrophy / mTOR / Prednisolone
RhoA/Rock Inhibition Improves the Beneficial Effects of Glucocorticoid Treatment in Dystrophic Muscle: Implications for Stem Cell Depletion.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Keyhole-Limpet hemocyanin and Mycobacterium tuberculosis BCG have both been used in melanoma therapy. We track Balea snail passing parietin (variations, physcion) from mother to eggs.

Balea High Gene Flow Independent of Geographic Distance
An RAPD (random amplified polymorphic DNA) analysis of genetic population structure of Balea biplicata (Gastropoda: Clausiliidae) in fragmented flo...  - PubMed - NCBI

May 2017: China / Keyhole Limpet Hemocyanin / Cancer Vaccine
A cancer vaccine based on fluorine-modified sialyl-Tn induces robust immune responses in a murine model.  - PubMed - NCBI

Balea is Clausiliidae;

1971: ABH Blood Group
[Presence and distribution-rates of ABH-blood group specific hemagglutinins at 13 snail-species of the family Clausiliidae].  - PubMed - NCBI

We now link TWIST1/Drosophila mentioned earlier in the thread, to a member of the Clausiliidae. The ATP link will come in handy when we investigate potassium channelopathies:

Albinaria / Drosophila / ATPase8
Novel features of metazoan mtDNA revealed from sequence analysis of three mitochondrial DNA segments of the land snail Albinaria turrita (Gastropod...  - PubMed - NCBI

May 2017: From Ocean to Bedside
From Ocean to Bedside: the Therapeutic Potential of Molluscan Hemocyanins.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Note that histone and chromatin remodeling mentioned previously link to Clausiliidae phylogeny:

Clausiliidae / Histone H3/H4
Phylogeny of the land snail family Clausiliidae (Gastropoda: Pulmonata).  - PubMed - NCBI
'....the ancestor....must have colonized the New World after the Atlantic Ocean had opened.'


----------



## badger2

'Ganglioside Antigens and Vaccines

Antibody responses to human melanoma cells have prompted identification of surface antigens recognized by these antibodies. Among them are the ganglioside antigens GD2, GD3, and GM2. When GM2 is coupled to the keyhole-limpet hemocyanin protein and combined with the adjuvant QS21, this is very effective at inducing immunologlobulin G (IgG) and IgM antibodies to GM2 in humans. Because of the promising work with this vaccine approach, it has been studied in the adjuvant setting in the phase 3 randomized trial E1694. However, survival and disease-free survival were not improved over interferon-alpha-2b.'
(Cancer: Principles and Practice of Oncology, Kluwer-Lippincott, p. 1671)


----------



## RodISHI

Five reviews on people who used SCHISANDRA: User ratings for effectiveness, side effects, safety and interactions – WebMD and a lot of info if one checks the active compounds. I wonder if I can get one of those plants to grow here? 

*Journal Of Modern Oncology[ISSN:1672-4992/CN:61-1415/R] - Abstract*
www.xdzlyx.com/en/oa/darticle.aspx?type=view&id... - Translate this page
by L Shan - ‎Related articles
Jun 3, 2014 - ... _C_ isolated from Schizandra chinensis Baill in human _leukemia U937_ ... _Wuweizisu C_ from Schisandra chinensis decreases membrane ...
*PRIME PubMed | Molecular mechanisms of antiproliferative effects ...*
www.unboundmedicine.com/.../Molecular_mechanisms_of_antiproliferative_effects_ind...
Apoptosis induction of human _leukemia U937_ cells by gomisin N, ... _Wuweizisu C_ from Schisandra chinensis decreases membrane potential in C6 glioma cells.
*synthesis antiproliferative activity: Topics by WorldWideScience.org*
synthesis antiproliferative activity: Topics by WorldWideScience.org
New compounds exhibit antiproliferative activity towards _leukemia_ and ... The indolic ring system was substituted at the _C_-4 to _C_-7 positions either by a ...... of the human _leukemic_ cell lines K562, _U937_, and HL60, and the breast cancer cell ...... Further design, synthesis, and evaluation of _Wuweizisu C_ analogs are discussed.
*[PDF]Open full article - Biomedical Papers - Upol*
biomed.papers.upol.cz/incpdfs/pri-990000-0200_10_026.pdf
Jul 4, 2012 - of _leukemia_, breast, ovarian and lung cancer, their clinical administration is ...... of mal-a in _leukemic_ cell lines (_U937_, molT3, ccrF cem and K562) ...... oxyschizandrin, γ-schizandrin and _wuweizisu c_ from seeds of Schisandra ...
*schisandra sphenanthera extract: Topics by Science.gov*
schisandra sphenanthera extract: Topics by Science.gov
Both WZ and NAC prevented APAP-induced _c_-Jun N-terminal protein kinase ...... of MAE and SE mainly contained aromatics such as schizandrins, _wuweizisu C_, ...... the mechanisms associated with these effects in human _leukemia U937_ cells


----------



## badger2

Awesome, RodIshi! It may be possible, because the northernmost specimen seems to have been the one plant in Kentucky. You would, of course, want to propagate Bay Star Vine all the way to finished seeds, which should produce more plants. Obviously, these compounds go into the Medaka-Zebrafish-Platyfish Experiments file. With an aquarium system, you could boast of "within-minutes" experiments from living plant to living fish.


----------



## badger2

Rodishi has already mentioned Gallium in this thread. Separating gallic acid from the rest of the constituents, this report will link to basal cell carcinoma as we will show:

Gallic Acid
Effects of gallic acid on delta - aminolevulinic dehydratase activity and in the biochemical, histological and oxidative stress parameters in the l...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Schisandra glabra
florida.plantatlas.usf.edu/Plant.aspx?id=2640


----------



## badger2

In post #191, Rodishi mentioned the acetoxychavicol study for glioblastoma. Here we link it to Schisandra, to struggle with the translation later:

Schisandraceae....Nach neuesten Befunden (Okely-Grundon 1971) handelt es sich beim Anisoxid allerdings um ein pyrogen gebildetes Artefakt; im Oel liegen genuin Dimethylallylaether des Anols ( = p-Propenylphenol) und des Chavicols (= p-Ayllylphenol) vor; aus ersterem entsteht bei hohen Temperaturen Anisoxid.
....
Schisandra: Fruechte und Wurzeln werden in Japan, China und Ruissland ebenfalls medizinisch verwendet (vor allem als Tonicum). Das aetherische Oel der Fruechte enthaelt Ylangen, Sesquicaren, alpha- und beta-Chamigren und Chamigrenal.'
(Hegenaeur, Chemotaxonomie der Pflantzen)


----------



## badger2

Deep Evolutionary Origin of Hepatitis B Virus
Possible origins and evolution of the hepatitis B virus (HBV).  - PubMed - NCBI

Gorilla Adenovirus
A novel adenovirus of Western lowland gorillas (Gorilla gorilla gorilla).  - PubMed - NCBI

Deliberate self-medication with Vernonia is documented in chimpanzees. Here we link it to the tricyclic sesquiterpenes of Silphium, a plant already mentioned in this thread along with the daucanes. There is also a link to Joe-Pye the Massasoit in the use of Eupatorium (anti-malarial):

'Compositae. Silphinnene, Silphiperfoline, Presilphiperfolane....Silphiperfol-6-en abgeleitet sein. Ein weiteres anormal gebautes Sesquiterpen ist das Pardalianchol aus Doronicum pardalianches. Stevia serrata und S.rhombifolia lieferten Rastevion. Ausser dembereits erwaehnten Fastigiolid sind bei Compositen weitere Daucan- und Isodaucanderivate nachgewiessen worden. Dise fuer die Umbelliferin charakteristischen Sesquiterpen wurden fuer Vertreter der Eupatorieae (Ageratum fastigiatum, Chromolaena laevigata), Heliantheae (Blainvillea acmella, Calea prunifolia, Lasianthaea [=Zexmenia] fruticosa), Inuleae (Inula crithmoides) und Vernonieae (Vernonia galpinii nachgewiessen.' 
(Hegemauer, op cit)


----------



## badger2

Here we link estrogen to the seeds of pokeweed, which contain ribosome-inactivating proteins (RIPs):

Progesterone
https://n.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone
'....Progesterone is anti-mitogenic in endometrial epithelial cells, and as such, mitigates the tropic effects of estrogen.'

We retrieve an article from 1958 to compare tropisms:

'....1.) factors operating at the enzyme level, which affect the amount of pigment within the cell, and 2.)  factos operating at a higher level of organization, which affect (movement and distribution pattern [italics]) of melanin granules within the cell. population density of of melanocytes is regulated by factors which control embryonic development and will not be discussed here....Progesterone causes dispersion of melanin granules in frog melanocytes.'
(Lerner and Case, Pigment Cell Regulatory Factors, Presented at the Brook Lodge Invitational Symposium on the Psoralens, sponsored by the Upjohn Company, Kalamazoo, Michigan, March 27-28, 1958)


----------



## badger2

Psoralens link to ribosome inactivation:

'Photopheresis is a process by which peripheral blood is exposed in an extracorporeal flow system to photoactivated 8-methoxypsoralen (8-MOP) for the treatment of disorders caused by aberrant T-lymphocytes. Photopheresis is an effective therapy for cutaneous T-cell lymphoma and for other autoimmune disorders such as pemphigus vulgaris and scleroderma. Clinical trials are in progress for treatment of multiple sclerosis, organ transplant rejection, rheumatoid arthritis and AIDS.....Table 9.1 Effects of Furocoumarins on Cells: cytoplasm: photoreactions with proteins, inactivation of enzymes, inactivation of ribosomes, etc.....'
(The Molecular Basis of Psoralen Photochemotherapy, in Organic Photochemistry and Photobiology, 1995)


----------



## badger2

'While typically thought of as a 'vitamin', it may be more appropriate to regard the primary circulating form, 25-hydroxyvitamin D (25OHD), as a pre-hormone and the primary active form, 1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D (1,25-(OH)2D), as a (hormone [italics]).....Few studies to date have analysed the associations between VDR or vitamin D pathway genetic variants and cancer outcomes, and no meta-analyses have been published to date. A review by Kosner et al (2009) concluded that associations between VDR polymorphisms and cancer prognosis are strongest for prostate cancer (rs2228570), breast (rs1544410, rs731236), malignant melanoma (rs1544410), and renal cell carcinoma (rs731236) but did not perform meta-analysis on these data.'
Vaughn-Shaw PG, et al, The Impact of Vitamin D Pathway Genetic Variation and Circulating 25-hydroxyvitamin D on Cancer Outcome: Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis)


----------



## American88

Is there a way to avoid prostate cancer?


----------



## badger2

The chemistry of saw palmetto berries link to prostate.


----------



## badger2

Lichens in Space: Aspicilia and Cosmic Radiation
Whole lichen thalli survive exposure to space conditions: results of Lithopanspermia experiment with Aspicilia fruticulosa.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....was capable of repairing all space-induced damage.'

Aspicilia Cinder Lichen Photos
www.wisconsinmushrooms.com/AspiciliaCinerea

Anti-prion depsides and depsidones compare Aspicilia caesiocinerea from the southern Black Forest which contain beta-orcinol depsidones.


----------



## danielpalos

Marijuana helps cure some cancers.  Bay leaf consumption is also, said to help with some cancers, and flavor food.


----------



## badger2

For cannabinoids, one might consider lipid head groups for cancer comparisons, though the cyanide in the smoke is the same cyanide in tobacco smoke.


----------



## danielpalos

_More recently, scientists reported that THC and other cannabinoids such as CBD slow growth and/or cause death in certain types of cancer cells growing in lab dishes. Some animal studies also suggest certain cannabinoids may slow growth and reduce spread of some forms of cancer.--https://www.cancer.org/treatment/treatments-and-side-effects/complementary-and-alternative-medicine/marijuana-and-cancer.html_


----------



## jpowell123

In one of my classes during med school we had saw a video that explains the potential of vitamin treatments for cancer. The point was to see if it could be treatable using a more natural method of curing such as vitamins. There are published papers that demonstrate the anti-cancer effects of certain vitamins, however, the problem is that the concentration needed for the vitamins to reach a therapeutic level is quite high and the effects on the body could be dangerous. Investigations are being conducted to see if this is a viable treatment. Although it is still on the fence, there are many doctors that believe very strongly about it.


----------



## badger2

Aspicilin/Squaric Acid Trajectory

This trajectory compares the two substances. For squaric acid, there is a wavelength. Squaric acid is 3,4-Dihydroxy-3-cyclobutene-1,2-dione:

Squaric Wavelength 308nm
Vitiliginous lesions induced by amyl nitrite exposure.  - PubMed - NCBI

We have mentioned prednisolone in this thread.

Squaric / Alopecia / Methylprednisolone
Review of treatment for alopecia totalis and alopecia universalis.  - PubMed - NCBI

May 2017 JAMA: Immunotherapy of Recurrent Herpes Labialis with Squaric Acid
Immunotherapy of Recurrent Herpes Labialis With Squaric Acid.  - PubMed - NCBI

'Macrolide Constructions: Aspicilin Synthesis. Perhaps the most impressive applications of dienone photocleavage reactions have been in the area of macrolide construction.The essence of photolactonization is shown in the conversion of the 6-acetoxy-2,4-cyclohexedienone 38 to diene ketene 39. This process has been studied in great detail. A specific application, the total synthesis of the lichen macrolide (+)-aspicilin....The final transformations set the stage for hydroxylation of the C6-C5 double bond with OsO4 , to give (+)-aspicilin in 40% yield.'
(Organic Photochemistry and Photobiology, Ch. 58 Photorearrangement Reactions of Linearly Conjugated Cyclohexadienones)

We next compare Mycobacterium ulcerans, causal agent of Buruli ulcer.


----------



## badger2

Yes, antioxidant activity, but then, uveal melanoma cells contain vitamin E, likely as a strategy to protect their cells against oxidation and reactive oxygen species. One should look for studies that trace cancer types and apoptosis induction by cannabinoids.


----------



## badger2

Linking the lichen macrolide to Mycobacterium ulcerans:

Mycobacterium ulcerans / Macrolide Exotoxin
The Macrolide Toxin Mycolactone Promotes Bim-Dependent Apoptosis in Buruli Ulcer through Inhibition of mTOR.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

May 2017 Brazil: Prohibitin / Melanoma
Accumulation of prohibitin is a common cellular response to different stressing stimuli and protects melanoma cells from ER stress and chemotherapy...  - PubMed - NCBI

May 2017 Japan: Prohibitin / Breast Cancer
Stapled BIG3 helical peptide ERAP potentiates anti-tumour activity for breast cancer therapeutics.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Its intracellular localization without the membrane-permeable polyarginine sequence was possible via the formation of a stable alpha-helix structure by stapling.'


----------



## badger2

2017 Spain: Cutting Edge Anti-Cancer

'The mechanisms whereby some tumor cells detach from the primary lesion to colonize distant sites are still largely unknown.....When cell lines and patient-derived cells (PDCs) arising from human oral carcinomas were pulsed with a lipophilic fluorescent dye that non-specifically binds to membranes and is diluted upon cell division, and were orthoptically injected into the oral  cavity of NOD.Cg-Prkdc(scid)Il2rg(tm1Wjl/Szj (NSG) mice, we observed a small percentage of slow-cycling CD44(bright)/dye+ long-term label-retaining cells (LRCs) within oral lesions....Gene ontology analysis indicated that the CD44(bright) dye(-) signature was associated with chromosomal instability, cell transformation and neoplasm and genes involved in the cell cycle, as expected from a proliferative tumor population.

On the other hand, the signature LRCs included an over-representation of genes associated with lymphatic metastasis, neoplasm metastasis, response to lipids and lipid metabolic process.....Notably, 69 genes were found in the dye+ signatures from both the SCC-25 and the Detroit-562 cell lines.

CD36 Is Essential for Metastasis
Overexpression of CD36 in cell lines or PDCs with low metastatic potential greatly increased their potentiasl to metastasise to lymph nodes, with penetrance increasing from less than 20 to 75-80%. Lymph node metastases generated by OSCC tumors overexpressing CD36 were also more than 40 times the size of those generated by the parental cells. Most importantly, short hairpin RNA (shRNA)-mediated depletion of CD36 significantly reduced the penetrance of metastases to lymph nodes, in some cases by 80-100%. CD26 depletion greatly reduced the size of lymph node metastases in all tumor lines, and inhibited lung metastasis by FaDu cells.
(Pascual G, et al, Targeting Metastasis-Initiating Cells Through the Fatty Acid Receptor CD36, Nature [2017] 541: 41)


----------



## badger2

'The boost in metastatic potential of OSCCs in high-fat diet-fed mice correlated with an increase in the percentage of CD36+ cells in oral and metastatic lesions, suggesting that the expression of CD36 might be sensitive to the concentration of fatty acids....In addition, exposure of cultured OSCC cells to palmitic acid, a dietary fatty acid recognized by CD36, for 2 days also robustly increased the percentage of CD36+ cells. Palmitic acid increased the size and frequency of lymph node metastases in a manner dependent on CD36, without affecting primary tumor growth. Notably, palmitic acid promoted lung metastasis in 10% of mice, something we did not observe in the more than 100 mice inoculated with control SCC-25 tumor cells.

As CD36 can activate fatty acid beta-oxidation, we hypothesized that CD36 inhibition leads to accumulation of endogenously synthesized, unmetabolized lipids. This continuous lipid accumulation would ultimately result in metastatic lipotoxicity and cell death.....Notably, CD36- cells did not generate even a single lymph node metastasis, whereas CD36+ cells formed metastases with an even higher penetrance than the parent cells....More strikingly, treating mice that had already developed lymph node metastasis with daily intraperitoneal injections of JC63.1 anti-CD36 neutralizing antibodies reduced the size of lymph node metastases by 80-90%, and resulted in complete remission in 14% of mice, in a dose-dependent manner and without affecting oral lesion sizes by the endpoint.'
(Pascual, op cit)


----------



## badger2

Regarding the therapeutic significance of our findings, several lines of evidence suggest  that CD36+ cells constitue a general mechanism of metastasis. Besides our results in OSCC, melanoma, luminal breast cancer, bladder cancer, and lung SCC, CD36 drives glioblastoma progression, is amplified in metastases in most types of human tumors, and promotes the motility of hepatocellular carcinoma cells. Furthermore, lipid metabolism is part of the signature that defines the most invasive cells in murine epidermal SCC and is required for metastasis of ovarian cancer cells. We further expect that targeting CD36 and CD36+ metastasis-initiating cells could provide a breakthrough therapy to specifically target the metastatic process.'
(Pascual, op cit)


----------



## badger2

We have already mentioned parietin from Xanthoria lichens and others. Names for parietin are:

1,8-Dihydroxy-6-methoxy-3-methyl-anthracene-9,10-dione

1,8-Dihydroxy-3-methoxy-6-methyl-anthraquinone

physcion(e)

rheochrysidin

methoxyemodin

Comparing the Spanish CD36 cancer metastasis report (for palmitic acid), there is

Anti-Obesity / Zebrafish Nile Red Assay / Sponge-Associated Fungus / Emodin-Rheoemodin / Palmitic Acid
A New Ergosterol Analog, a New Bis-Anthraquinone and Anti-Obesity Activity of Anthraquinones from the Marine Sponge-Associated Fungus Talaromyces s...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> 2017 Spain: Cutting Edge Anti-Cancer
> 
> 'The mechanisms whereby some tumor cells detach from the primary lesion to colonize distant sites are still largely unknown.....When cell lines and patient-derived cells (PDCs) arising from human oral carcinomas were pulsed with a lipophilic fluorescent dye that non-specifically binds to membranes and is diluted upon cell division, and were orthoptically injected into the oral  cavity of NOD.Cg-Prkdc(scid)Il2rg(tm1Wjl/Szj (NSG) mice, we observed a small percentage of slow-cycling CD44(bright)/dye+ long-term label-retaining cells (LRCs) within oral lesions....Gene ontology analysis indicated that the CD44(bright) dye(-) signature was associated with chromosomal instability, cell transformation and neoplasm and genes involved in the cell cycle, as expected from a proliferative tumor population.
> 
> On the other hand, the signature LRCs included an over-representation of genes associated with lymphatic metastasis, neoplasm metastasis, response to lipids and lipid metabolic process.....Notably, 69 genes were found in the dye+ signatures from both the SCC-25 and the Detroit-562 cell lines.
> 
> CD36 Is Essential for Metastasis
> Overexpression of CD36 in cell lines or PDCs with low metastatic potential greatly increased their potentiasl to metastasise to lymph nodes, with penetrance increasing from less than 20 to 75-80%. Lymph node metastases generated by OSCC tumors overexpressing CD36 were also more than 40 times the size of those generated by the parental cells. Most importantly, short hairpin RNA (shRNA)-mediated depletion of CD36 significantly reduced the penetrance of metastases to lymph nodes, in some cases by 80-100%. CD26 depletion greatly reduced the size of lymph node metastases in all tumor lines, and inhibited lung metastasis by FaDu cells.
> (Pascual G, et al, Targeting Metastasis-Initiating Cells Through the Fatty Acid Receptor CD36, Nature [2017] 541: 41)


So avoiding foods that create platelet aggregation like pork and increasing foods that help prevent platelet aggregation like spinach would be helpful for some?


----------



## badger2

There's more to it than platelet aggregation, palmitic acid and pork, though folic acid in spinach is a good preventive countermeasure: 

China: CD34 Deficiency / Tryptophan Mutation
[A novel CD36 mutation T538C (Trp180Arg) results in CD36 deficiency and establishment of a genotyping method for the novel mutation based on sequen...  - PubMed - NCBI

Quite a few researchers are working on this:

African American CD36 Nonsense Variant / Lipid Traits
Exome Genotyping Identifies Pleiotropic Variants Associated with Red Blood Cell Traits.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

It would be interesting to include those with the ages, consider the vaccines, and the regions of the country for the different family members too.

The Allelic Landscape of Human Blood Cell Trait Variation and Links to Common Complex Disease.  - PubMed - NCBI
Finally, through Mendelian randomization, we provide evidence of shared genetic pathways linking blood cell indices with complex pathologies, including autoimmune diseases, schizophrenia, and coronary heart disease and evidence suggesting previously reported population associations between blood cell indices and cardiovascular disease may be non-causal.


----------



## badger2

'As is well known, F.G. Hopkins in England isolated fractions rich in pigments from butterfly wings and attempted to determine their nature. In his first publication (1889) he described the yellow pigment of the brimstone butterfly. Six years later, he reported the white pigment from another Pierid, the cabbage white butterfly.

Deprivation of folic acid, either directly or through use of an antagonist, leads to death. The function of folic acid is to insert a single carbon atom wherever this is required in biosynthesis....Methotrexate, introduced into the clinic in 1958, has proved to be an excellent and reliable drug in certain forms of cancer. This substance differs from folic acid in two particulars, the oxo-function in the 4-position has been replaced by an amino-group, and the hydrogen atom in the 10-position by a methyl-group. Methotrexate, alone or in combination with other inhibitors of DNA synthesis, provides the standard treatment for the leukemia of young adults. In addition,  methotrexate provides a rapid and complete cure for two other, otherwise fatal, forms of cancer: choriocarcinoma (a fast-growing tumour of pregnancy) andf Burkitt's lymphoma ( a solid tumour of the jaw affecting many children in Africa). It is also used in severe cases of psoriasis.....Unfortunately, it has little toxicity for most bacteria and protozoa, because it can no more be taken up by these organisms than folic acid can. As soon as it was seen that p-aminobenzoic acid was part of the folic acid molecule (and it does not occur elsewhere in Nature) it was realized that the sulfonamide drugs owed their antibacterial action to interference with the synthesis of folic acid.'
(Albert A., Significant Steps in the Discovery and Application of Pteridines, in Chemistry and Biology of Pteridines, Wolfgang Pfleiderer ed., de Gruyter [1975])


----------



## RodISHI

I was reading something here awhile back about iron loving and vitamin B loving blood parasites. Possible there is something smaller than what has been found thus far to be discovered yet.


----------



## badger2

Iron and CD36, and the hydrocephalus links to congenital muscular dystrophy (mulpitle genes involved):

CD36 / Iron
Simvastatin Promotes Hematoma Absorption and Reduces Hydrocephalus Following Intraventricular Hemorrhage in Part by Upregulating CD36.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....higher expression of CD36 was detected around the hematoma....less iron accumulation and more cilia survival....hydrocephalus....'

In congenital MD, it is the dystrophin-glycoprotein complexes that help produce lissencephaly and hydrocephalus.


----------



## badger2

There is the CD36-Plasmopdium connection for parasite studies. CD36 also links to fungi.

CD36
CD36 - Wikipedia
'....erythrocytes parasitized with Plasmodium falciparum....interacts with FYN....'

FYN interacts with paxillin, focal adhesion kinase, Src, etc. in Orpinomyces"
Insights into the Utility of the Focal Adhesion Scaffolding Proteins in the Anaerobic Fungus Orpinomyces sp. C1A.  - PubMed - NCBI

Focal adhesion, vincuilin, etc. we are in the realm of amanita toxins at the extracellular matrix.


----------



## badger2

This study links CD36 connections to cardiomyocytes:

2016 Cardiomyocyte Progenitor Cells / Vinculin / Amanita Phalloidin / FAK / Collagen IV / Permeabilization with Triton-X
Cardiomyocyte progenitor cell mechanoresponse unrevealed: strain avoidance and mechanosome development.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

This Tennessee-Korea study was chosen for CD36 comparison and links to the ECM (extracellular matrix), because it mentions the 28.5 kDa weight. This in turn is quite comparable with the 27 kDa heat-shock protein in breast cancer, already mentioned in this thread:

Immunolocalization of Collagenase Inhibitor in Normal Skin and Basal Cell Carcinoma
www.jaad.org/article/S0190-9622(87)70293-X/pdf
(otherwise retrievable via the internet)


----------



## RodISHI

So if you factor in any Cytochalasin D that comes into the mix the actin filaments could be disorganized according to the studies accomplished already. Tropomyosin - Wikipedia I have also noticed that mold will grow directly into the muscle or fat tissues of pork. critters eat the toxin laden grains and people eat the meat from the critters. I would imagine that can happen with any type of food we eat. It could be there unseen by the naked eye and we wouldn't normally notice it. I have also noticed the rot in veges is totally different than it was previously when the produce becomes aged. They now sell enzymes for almost all the crops out there.


----------



## badger2

Yes, much more enzyme study seems required. The Tennessee-Korean report mentions the balance between collagenase and its inhibitor. We think that this iranian report will mesh nicely for insight into the modus operandi of basal cell carcinoma:

Iran / Marine/Human Fibroblast Collagenase
Molecular Dynamics and Docking Investigations of Several Zoanthamine-Type Marine Alkaloids as Matrix Metaloproteinase-1 Inhibitors.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....enol-iminium form more inhibitory than the keto form....'

The epidermal tissues of Zoanthus are on the cutting edge of anti-basal cell carcinoma chemistry. 

Zoanthus locations are southern Japan and Brazil.

Increased Resistance to UV Light
Distribution and possible function of the marine alkaloid, norzoanthamine, in the zoanthid Zoanthus sp. using MALDI imaging mass spectrometry.  - PubMed - NCBI

-- The lack of a calcium carbonate skeleton meshes evolutionarily with the uveal melanoma connection to the eyes of trilobites, which are optically pure calcium carbonate. Thus NMSC (non-melanoma skin cancer) differs exemplary in Zoanthus.

-- It is found on reef flats exposed to high intensity light and intermittent strong currents.

-- It synchronizes the release of gametes with extremely low tides, which will link to circadian rhythym genes in the fish models of melanoma, such as clock, sgk2, ppargc1a, atm, etc.

-- Both intra- and extracellular methods of digestion, linking the balancing chemistry (collagenase and its inhibitor) to human BCC.


----------



## badger2

Yes, one cytochalasin D link to muscular dystrophy is here:

Cytochalasin D / Mini-Nesprin / Actin
Linker of nucleoskeleton and cytoskeleton (LINC) complex-mediated actin-dependent nuclear positioning orients centrosomes in migrating myoblasts.  - PubMed - NCBI

Several days ago we had made the nesprin link to beta-catenin in Emery-Dreifuss MD, and there are three subtypes:

Emery-Dreifuss Muscular Dystrophy / Nesprin / Beta-Catenin
The Nesprin family member ANC-1 regulates synapse formation and axon termination by functioning in a pathway with RPM-1 and β-Catenin.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Tracking the cytochalasin D leads back to London's Dr. Taylor and the anti-tuberculosis activity of the African Geranium:

Melanoma B16 / Geranylgeranylation / Cytochalasin D
RhoA mediates the expression of acidic extracellular pH-induced matrix metalloproteinase-9 mRNA through phospholipase D1 in mouse metastatic B16-BL...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The B16 strain of melanoma arose spontaneously in 1954 in C67BL/6 mice. The question is, what light and/or diet factors may have been involved? Were these mice indoors, in a laboratory?


----------



## badger2

The tropomyosin link is a mayapple link (podophyllotoxin):

Tropomyosin-Related Kinase / Neuroblastoma / Etoposide
Trk inhibitor attenuates the BDNF/TrkB-induced protection of neuroblastoma cells from etoposide in vitro and in vivo.  - PubMed - NCBI

Note that Trk receptors regulate apoptosis. We have already questioned in this thread, the credibility of anti-cancer cannabis for its ability (or inability) to invoke apoptosis.


----------



## badger2

We track the anti-tumor activity of the anilino moiety mentioned in the opioids-carfentanil thread:

Gandin V, et al, with Anilinopyrimidines: Discovery of N-phenyl-N'-[4-(pyrimidin-4-ylamino)phenyl]urea Derivatives as Selective Inhibitors of Class III Receptor Kinase Subfamily, Sci. Rep. [2015] 5: 16750

'....and endowed with a promising anti-tumor activity....TKIs is a challenging and fascinating goal: the ATP binding pocket is quite conserved in the entire kenome, and it is particularly conserved inside each OKs subfamily....a recurring motif in kinase inhibitors is the pyrimidine nucleus. Some symmetric 4,6-dianilinopyrimidines were reported as selective EGFR inhibitors....the 6-phenly moiety of compound 27 interacted with both the hydrophobic pocket II and the sugar pocket of the kinases.'


----------



## badger2

We  now link folic acid and CD36, both previously mentioned, to the anilino moiety that links both anti-tumor activity and carfentanil:

Our search, "folic[AND]cd36" retrieved only two references:

CD36 / Folate Metabolism
Single nucleotide polymorphisms in CETP, SLC46A1, SLC19A1, CD36, BCMO1, APOA5, and ABCA1 are significant predictors of plasma HDL in healthy adults.  - PubMed - NCBI

Maternal Lipid Metabolism
Maternal diets deficient in folic acid and related methyl donors modify mechanisms associated with lipid metabolism in the fetal liver of the rat.  - PubMed - NCBI

Dihydropteridines in which the pyrazine ring is the site of reduction are attracting considerable current attention, not only because of their demonstrated intermediacy in folic acid metabolism, but also because of their occurrence as natural products....These compounds were readily prepared by the condensation of 3-methylamino-4-aminodimethylaniline.....The properties of these 4-methylpteridines correspond in every way with those of the des-methyl derivatives discussed above.'
(Taylor EC, Thomson MJ, Pfleiderer W, [Frick Lab, Princeton University] Synthesis and Properties of 5,6- and 5,8- Dihydropteridine Isomers, in Pteridine Chemistry, op cit)


----------



## badger2

In this thread, anilino pyrimidines have been linked to both growth factor inhibitors in cancer and to carfentanil/fentanyl moieties. With a forensic view, we note the molecular formulas for fentanyl chemistry:

Analysis of Fentanyl Chemistry
Identification of Unique Metabolites of the Designer Opioid Furanyl Fentanyl.  - PubMed - NCBI

' Fu-f
 C24H26N2O2

ANPP-SO4(M1)  
C13H18N
C24H28N2O4
C16H19N2O4....'

As far as is known, there are no published studies comparing plant chemistry molecular formulas to these metabolites of fentanyl chemistry. In this way, the molecular formula for Fu-f metabolite would link to vincamedine (C24H28N2O4. Thus, the anti-cancer vinca alkaloids resonate with anilino pyrimidines. Phalaris tuberosa and Desmodium pulchellum alkaloids would link withC13H18N, and it isw very likely that the dimethyltryptamine moiety is instrumental in causing staggers-like poisoning in sheep in Australia. Papaver fugax main alkaloid is also comparable.

The C16H19N2O4 compares with the C16H19N3 of anabasamine from Anabasis aphylla. Noranabasamine is a minor alkaloid from the skin extracts of the Columbian poison-dart frog, Phyllobates terribilis.


----------



## badger2

To grasp Chinese historical connections to fentanyl, one must link the anti-cancer anilino moiety:

China, 1990 / N-methyl-anilino Groups
[Synthesis and analgesic activity of 1-substituted derivatives of 4-methoxycarbonyl-4-N-propionylanilinepiperidine].  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## danielpalos

The latest research from space could imply more "natural" solutions that require no human intervention for conception.

I make a motion for a lunar presence for the greater glory of human understanding.

We could contract with the Chinese, to build lunar cities, with drug money by ending our drug war.

And, give the private sector additional profit motive.


----------



## RodISHI

I tried a small amount of that Cup-plant (Silphium perfoliatum) <good stuff. Along with a small amount of pepper or pepper tincture it is a great painkilling combo for sciatic pain. So I checked the field and discovered a whole lot of it is now growing here and there in the field since we haven't mowed the field for two seasons now.


----------



## badger2

Trending now:

14 Jun 2017 Wisconsin State Journal:  'Very Happy Surprise Very Soon'
'Pewaukee: President Donald Trump announced Tuesday during a visit to Wisconsin that he and governor Scott Walker were negotiating to bring a "major, incredible manufacturer" to the state....Walker recently traveled to Japan for a trade mission.'

There is also the problem of China's orthographic dilemma. We boycott the Chinese for many reasons, not least of which is due to the language trauma imposed on the Japanese from the beginning. At least Koreans have their own alphabet. The Japanese, however, have never gotten to see what a consonant looks like standing on its own two feet due to the pathologies inherent in the katakana-hiragana syllabary. We have already done some work towards a Japanese alphabet, and this could be used in all areas of medicine, either printed or cursive, on terrestrial or lunar surfaces.


----------



## badger2

We have already mentioned Silphium constituent, caryophyllene (C15H24) in the thread.  A molecular formula comparison links alpha- & beta-alaskene from Asteriscus species, with a possible link to Tunisia for A. maritimus. Apparently, alaskene is not mentioned in Pubmed archives, although it has anti-cholinesterase activity.  The reason caryophyllene is comparable to the anilino moiety already mentioned for anti-cancer pyrimidines and for fentanyl chemistry, is because both acridine and aniline are organic dyes, the former from coal tar, the latter from Indigofera species.

Anticholinesterase Activity / Acridine-Coumarin Hybrids
Synthesis, in vitro acetylcholinesterase inhibitory activity and molecular docking of new acridine-coumarin hybrids.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

When tracking Silphium's caryopyllene/acetylcholinesterase activity, one recalls Australian aboriginal tree already mentioned, Codonocarpus (glucosinolates), and we have already mentioned miRNAs in this thread:

Jun 2016 Acetylcholinesterase Staining / Rat Sciatic Nerve
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/miRNA/26909749


----------



## badger2

The rat sciatic nerve study states: 'Slides were incubated in the incubation fluid which was composed of 5mg. iodide glucosinolates acetylcholine.'

This is an important link to Codonocarpus leucine, isoleucine and valine. The tree was used by Aboriginals against cancer, as already stated, which links back to the taxonomy of the Phytolaccaceae which includes pokeweed..


----------



## RodISHI

Mulberry Morus alba and active compound oxyresveratrol exert anti-inflammatory activity via inhibition of leukocyte migration involving MEK/ERK signaling


----------



## badger2

Actually, resveratrol was isolated by Takaoka in 1939 from Veratrum alba and later from Japanese knotweed (Reynoutria). Here we'll make the fungal meningitis outbreak connection that occurred in the U.S., because Guignarida is a fungus of wild Iowa grapes and resveratrol has also been found in grape skins. Oxyresveratrol, in comparison to the fungal meningitis outbreak fungus, Exserohilum in cerabral spinal fluid (CSF), crosses the blood-brain barrier:

Oxyresveratrol / BBB
Blood-brain barrier permeability to the neuroprotectant oxyresveratrol.  - PubMed - NCBI

We link CD36 to this fungal assemblage:

Resveratrol / Dectin-1 / CD36
Resveratrol modulates phagocytosis of bacteria through an NF-kappaB-dependent gene program.  - PubMed - NCBI

Dectin-1 / Exserohilum
The Carbohydrate Lectin Receptor Dectin-1 Mediates the Immune Response to Exserohilum rostratum.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The resveratrol trajectory leads back to the Australian Aborigine tree, Codonocarpus and its use by them against cancer:

Resveratrol / Isoleucine / Branched Chain Amino Acids Isoleucine and Valine
Metabonomic variations associated with AOM-induced precancerous colorectal lesions and resveratrol treatment.  - PubMed - NCBI

However, there are three branched chain amino acids: isoleucine, leucine, and valine

According to German chemistry, Codonocarpus sports all three branched chain amino acids (as a prominent physiological expression [italics]) in the tree.


----------



## badger2

There are other plant links for the metabolites of fentanyl-carfentanil. Already shown, Fu-f-diydrodiol is  C24H28N2O4. Rubradinine C24H28N2O4, an alkaloid from Adina rubrostipulata has been shown to be identical with mitraphylline.
Wiki: Mitraphylline: '....in leaves of Mitragyna speciosa, commonly known as kratom.'


----------



## badger2

According to Glasby's Encyclopedia of the Alkaloids, the molecular formula for rubradinine is C24H28N2O4, which is not identical to mitraphylline:

Mitraphylline
Mitraphylline - Wikipedia

Glasby states: 'The sulphate forms crystals of pentahydrate...identical with mitraphylline.'


----------



## badger2

We have already mentioned one biosynthetic pathway for Catharanthus in this thread, and this links to a cancer trajectory precisely for both mitraphylline and cathaphylline. Thus, there is a kratom-cancer link to these chemistries starting from fentanyl metabolites.

'Cathaphylline C21H24N2O4 from the roots of Cathtaranthus tricophyllum Farnsworth and Cordell (1976) J. Pharm. Sci. 65:366.


----------



## badger2

Now linking an anti-cancer fungus:

Jun 2017 Catharanthus roseus / Vinblastine-Producing Fungus, Nigrospora sphaerica
First report on a novel Nigrospora sphaerica isolated from Catharanthus roseus plant with anticarcinogenic properties.  - PubMed - NCBI

The same fungal genus produces anti-diabetic compounds:

Nigrospora oryzae / Anti-Diabetic
Antidiabetic Activity of Extract and Compounds from an Endophytic Fungus Nigrospora oryzae.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

www. Top 10 Reasons Against Routine Genomic Profiling of Tumors in Patient Care
'...."If we're going to use a tumor biopsy for selecting treatment for an individual patient, this biopsy should be done proximate to the time that we're going to intervene with a new therapy." '

We agree with this above protocol. Unfortunately, medaka fish breeders are practically non-existent in the U.S.


----------



## badger2

'Present studies reveal the ambisexuality of gonad primordium of the medaka and prove that gonad differentiation can be completely changed from the direction genetically determined to the opposite whe heterotypic hormones (estrone, stilbestrol) are administered....Fig. 2 functional estrone sex-reversed female of ale genotype carrying a cluster of fertilized eggs.'
(Japanese Journal of Genetics [1957] 32:333)


----------



## badger2

female of male genotype, and  estrogen balance physiology links human cancer.


----------



## badger2

Streptococcus infections are prominent in leukemia and myeloma.

J. Inflammation / Streptococcus pneumoniae Zebrafish Model
Infection of zebrafish embryos with live fluorescent Streptococcus pneumoniae as a real-time pneumococcal meningitis model.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....through the blood-brain barrier....'


----------



## badger2

DSRCT in the News

DSRCT Med Student-Vet
Click here to support Cancer Fight: Med Student & Veteran organized by James Y

DSRCT
New transcriptional-based insights into the pathogenesis of desmoplastic small round cell tumors (DSRCTs).  - PubMed - NCBI
'DSRCTs carry a signature of immunological ignorance that is not responsive to PD-1 blockade.'

May 2017 DSRCT / CRISPR-Cas9 /  Sloan-Kettering
Generation of conditional oncogenic chromosomal translocations using CRISPR-Cas9 genomic editing and homology-directed repair.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....For EWSR1 in particular, heterozygous EWSR1 mice are viable and grossly normal, with no reported incidence of tumorigenesis. However, in a Tp53-null zebrafish model, it has been demonstrated that reduction in EWSR1 expression can lead to tumorigenesis.'


----------



## badger2

Linking Ewing's sarcoma/DSRCT of the previous post,

Mar 2017 Irony: Blocked by Ewing Himself
The irony of highly-effective bacterial therapy of a patient-derived orthotopic xenograft (PDOX) model of Ewing's sarcoma, which was blocked by Ewi...  - PubMed - NCBI

40% Were Cured Completely
Targeted therapy with a Salmonella typhimurium leucine-arginine auxotroph cures orthotopic human breast tumors in nude mice.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Here is how any Kentucky-senator health care will be effected by latest technology against cancer, heart disease, etc.

1.) Game-changing technology of CRISPR/Cas9 will profoundly affect especially insurers. The CRISPR/Cas9 story begi9ns with a Japanese report from 1987, by Ishino Y, et al, 
Nucleotide Sequence of the iap Gene, Responsible for Alkaline Phosphatase
Genome types of adenovirus types 19 and 37 isolated from patients with conjunctivitis in Hiroshima City.  - PubMed - NCBI

2.) One disease advancement linking to insurers is in today's New York Times. We have already mentioned muscular distrophy in this thread:
24 Jun 2017 New York Times Costly Drug for a Deadly Disease, and Insurers Won't Pay For It; A More Lenient FDA Gives Health Plans Room to Say No
'....Exondys 51....'

Considering the pathologies, politics, by default we instantly link to Russian health care:

Health Care in Russia
Healthcare in Russia - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

Errata: the original Japanese study of E. coli which led to CRISPR/Cas9 is here (we will later link adenovirus to shortcomings in CRISPR/Cas9 technology):

Ishino Y, et al, Osaka, Japan, 1987
Nucleotide sequence of the iap gene, responsible for alkaline phosphatase isozyme conversion in Escherichia coli, and identification of the gene pr...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

It is important to note that some of the most calcium-deficient people can be heavy milk drinkers, and it does not necessarily depend on vitamin D receptor variations. Ishino et al's study was for alkaline phosphatase, and pasteurization of milk destroys the enzyme.

Jun 2017 CRISPR/Cas9 Corrects Dystrophin Mutation
CRISPR/Cas9-Mediated Genome Editing Corrects Dystrophin Mutation in Skeletal Muscle Stem Cells in a Mouse Model of Muscle Dystrophy.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

' "Many new cancer drugs offer little long-term hope but are still covered. It extends their life for three months, and that's covered. My kids can live for years with this drug." '
(NYT, 23 Jun 2017 Costly Drug for a Deadly Disease)


----------



## badger2

Exondys 51 / Eteplirsen
Eteplirsen - Wikipedia


----------



## RodISHI

Symptoms, Diagnosis, & Treatment | Chikungunya virus | CDC

Chikungunya - Wikipedia

Curcumin inhibits Zika and chikungunya virus infection by inhibiting cell binding.  - PubMed - NCBI

Activity of andrographolide against chikungunya virus infection.  - PubMed - NCBI

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26752081

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27222471


----------



## badger2

Rare Andrographolide Metabolite from Chinese Rats
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nihov/pubmed/12867485

Ontario Ebola / H5N1
http://www.cbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1171050

Andrographolide is 3alpha,14,5,18-Tetrahyroxy-5beta,9betaH, 10alpha-labda-8(20), 12-dien-16-oic acid gamma-lactone.


----------



## badger2

This particular keyboard is "exon skipping " letters, reminiscent of muscular dystrophy. We post again Chinese rats:

http://www.nbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12867485


----------



## badger2

Identification of a rare sulfonic acid metabolite of andrographolide in rats.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Votto

Buck111 said:


> When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away.
> 
> I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.



Cancer cures?

Yep, it will cure heart disease, diabetes, old age, yep, it will eventually cure it all.


----------



## badger2

This rare metabolite is also synthesized as andrographolide sodium bisulfite, an antibacterial (Organic Chemical Drugs and Their Synonyms II, p.1844)


----------



## badger2

Yes, ocular melanomas can lie dormant for a decade. In the meantime, there are Kentucky senators.


----------



## badger2

Curcumin is a choleretic (increases bile flow), so we can understand why it would be effective against a yellow fever virus family member like Zika. Curcumin is 1,7-Bis(4-hyroxy-3-methoxyphenyl)-1,6-heptadiene-3,5-dione.


----------



## badger2

From Chinese Lianbizhi (LBZ)was isolated a pure sodium sulfonate, linking to andrographolide chemistry. Next, they attempted to improve it.

Lianbizhi / Andrographolide / Isocopalane Skeleton
http:www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25907201

Anti-Influenza
The semi-synthesis of novel andrographolide analogues and anti-influenza virus activity evaluation of their derivatives.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....more potent than Lianbizhi....compound 38 with benzyl amino group showed the greatest potency against H3N2.'

We have already shown in this thread the benzyl moiety of Australian Aboriginal tree, Codonocarpus and its ink to pokeweed.


----------



## badger2

The Microsurgery of CRISPR/Cas9: Summary
CRISPR/Cas9: Transcending the Reality of Genome Editing.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Adeno-associated virus is problematic because of limited cloning capacity....'


----------



## badger2

The muscular dystrophy drug, etiplirsen, is based on the readthrough action of gentimicin from Micromonosora purpurea. Similarly, the remarkable DNA trigger of calicheamicin is from Micromonospora echinospora, originally isolated from the caliche of Kerrville, Texas. Gentamicin's 2014 cost was $0.05 - $0.58/ml.

Gentamicin / PTC124
Readthrough strategies for stop codons in Duchenne muscular dystrophy.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We now align glyphosate with the linking enzyme in E. coli, linking the initial Japanese paper for the origins of CRISPR/Cas9, and to the branched-chain amino acids of the Australian Aboriginal tree, Codonocarpus (leucine, isoleucine, and valine):

Glyphosate / Death of a Parasite
Hormonal regulation of magnesium uptake: differential coupling of membrane receptors to magnesium uptake.  - PubMed - NCBI

E. coli EPSPS
The purification of 5-enolpyruvylshikimate 3-phosphate synthase from an overproducing strain of Escherichia coli.  - PubMed - NCBI

Glyphosate is the only known herbicide that targets EPSPS. An important clue is the intriguing question these investigators ask about nutrition.


----------



## Buck111

Thank you for your many contributions and keeping this thread alive during my absence.


----------



## danielpalos

I am practicing cooking with marijuana, to get more of the health benefits from the plant.


----------



## badger2

Cannabis has become too reified in all media to be of much interest to us. We think that the fundamental idea is just fine. Suggested basic texts would include the cooking recipes of Euell Gibbons.


----------



## badger2

Bringing the MPTP over from the Monsanto Birth Defects thread, we note other pyrimidines as we compare chemical formulas:

We have already me3ntioned triazolo moieties in this thread. When morphing to sulfur, we find that one thiazolopyrimidine, Immusine C10H12N4O6S, is an immunostimulant. With an almost identical structure, Oxanosine C10H12N4O6, is an antineoplastic agent from Streptomyces capreolus. Another thiazolopyrimidine is Olpimedone C7H10N2OS, an anti-rheumatic agent and analgesic. Nuclomedone C13H11ClN2O2S, is an immunomodulator and anti-rheumatic. Another, Setoperone C21H24FN3O2S, is an antipsychotic agent, while Ritanserin C22H26N4OS, is a serotonin antagonist and anxiolytic. Another, Flutroline C27H25F3N2O, is anti-psychotic, and compound CL 275838 C27H25F3N6O, is a cognition enhancer.

We think that we have already mentioned Adina in this thread, linked to kratom for Mitraphylline (Adina rubrostipulata). Following the chemical formulas, we find that a deoxycordifoline lactam C27H26N2O10, is an alkaloid from the heartwood of Adina rubescens (Naucleaeceae).


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Buck111 said:


> When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away.
> 
> I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.



It says your video is unavailable. Wassup?


----------



## badger2

Can the video be retrieved?

'A half-cup of violet-leaf greens has as much Vitamin C as four oranges.'
(Joan Lee Faust, New York Times Book Review of Euell Gibbons, Stalking the Healthful Herbs)


----------



## Buck111

BuckToothMoron said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away.
> 
> I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says your video is unavailable. Wassup?
Click to expand...

I cant edit the post to fix it. Perhaps a mod would be so kind as to do that for me
The video is called RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story in case it goes down again.


----------



## badger2

Basal cell carcinoma (BCC) relies on collagenase IV. In comparing the affinity of BCC to arthritis, we retrieve a Gibbons excerpt from yesteryear:

'Marsh Marigold (Caltha palustirs) was formerly used in the treatment of "fits" -- a term used for some of the convulsive disorders we now lump together under the term epilepsy. One book says that an infusion of the flowers "successfully used in various kinds of fits, both of children and adults."....I have not attempterd to make any medicines from marsh marigolds, for on studying its uses I concluded that I could get all its medicinal benefits, real or fancied, by eating Cowslip Greens. Only a vandal would pull up the plants while gathering these greens. Put on some hip boots and prepare to spend a little time among these beautiful flowers. Prime leaves can be cut from their long petioles with a pair of shears or a penknofe without injuring the plant. Wash the leaves, then cover them with boiling water. Bring this water back to a boil, and immediately drain. Add more boiling water and repeat the process. After two of these hot-water treatments, or even three if you want extra-mild greens, cook the leaves in very little water until tender, chop, and season with butter, salt, and a little cider vinegar.

Some health food enthusiasts will object that these hot-water treatments will leach out all the vitamins and minerals, but this is not entirely true. These leaves are subjected to no more hot water than are vegetables being prepared for the freezer, and experiments indicate that this blanching not only does not destroy many vitamins, but actually helps to prevent those left from deteriorating. Besides, untreated cowslips would be too acrid and pungent to eat, and they might even poison you.
....
Some may think that I am doing marsh-marigold a disservice by pointing out its value as a food plant, but the conscientious forager protects his source of supply by never destroying the plant that is feeding him. The only marsh-marigold I ever pulled are thos I transplant to some new spot suitable for their growth, and I have considerably increased my foraging area in this way.'
(Gibbons, Stalking the Healthful Herbs)

Feb 2017 Caltha palustris / Collagen-Induced Arthritis
Effects of polysaccharide fractions isolated from Caltha palustris L. on the activity of phagocytic cells & humoral immune response in mice with co...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The video links basal cell carcinoma to our last post for marsh marigold.


----------



## badger2

We are in agreement with the results seen with use of cannabis oil against BCC. However, what we are saying is that there are other ways than cannabis oil to destroy BCC.

Physician's Documentation Confirms Successful Treatment of Basal Cell Carcinoma with Topical Cannabis Extract
www.news-medical.net/news/20110407/Physicians-documentation-confirms-successful-treatment-of-basal-cell-carcinoma-with-topical-cannabis-extract.aspx

As in the video, badger2 has both basal cell carcinoma of the face and cutaneous melanoma of the shoulder. For fish models of cancer that trigger genes at a certain wavelength, we point to BCC therapy with extracts from Valerian in photodynamic therapy for BCC at 630nm:

BCC / 5-Aminolevulinic Acid / 630nm, 150J/cm2, 3 Hours Post-Topical Cream
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/28528604


----------



## badger2

A Multicenter Clinical Study of Expected and Unexpected Side Reactions During and After Skin Cancer Treatment by Photodynamic Therapy.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Suspiciously, chemicals for Caltha palustris are not listed at James Duke's database website. Caltha palustris links to skin cancer via cis-9-octadecenoic acid.

Caltha palustris Seed Oil / cis-9-Octadecenoic Acid
Caltha palustris L. Seed Oil. A source of four fatty acids withcis-5-unsaturation.  - PubMed - NCBI

Fungal Metabolite Against Skin Cancer / Trichoderma from Mangrove Sediment
In Silico Studies on Fungal Metabolite against Skin Cancer Protein (4,5-Diarylisoxazole HSP90 Chaperone).  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Can the video be retrieved?
> 
> 'A half-cup of violet-leaf greens has as much Vitamin C as four oranges.'
> (Joan Lee Faust, New York Times Book Review of Euell Gibbons, Stalking the Healthful Herbs)


Violet greens are also heavy in Oxalic acid. Okay for using a little but not good in great gobs for the Kidneys. The younger the leaves have less Oxalic acid in them.   _Oxalic acid (OA) secreted by the pathogen is a key pathogenicity factor_ for Sclerotinia sclerotiorum which may be playing a role in the Chytridiomycosis. Oxalates are also Calcium uptake inhibitors in some cases and once crystallized into Calcium Oxate forms it can form Kidney stones. Certain bacteria also form Calcium Oxalates.


----------



## badger2

We're not buying the "heavy calcium oxalate" tag for Viola. Gibbons does not caution on it for Viola though elsewhere he does caution for other plants. The vinegar dissolves calcium oxalate, though we wonder what it does to all that marvelous vitamin C. In addition, James Duke does not even list calcium oxalate in Viola (Duke's Phytochemical and Ethnobotanical Database). Two supporting articles for our argument are here:

Oxalate / Calcium
[Prevention of the recurrence of urinary lithiasis: mineral waters with high or low calcium content?].  - PubMed - NCBI

www. (ridiculous URL) type in "Key to Preventing Calcium Oxalate Stones is to Get the Right Amount of Calcium."


----------



## badger2

We're not buying the bacteria argument for ca


----------



## badger2

We're not buying the bacterial argument for calcium oxalate in lieu of Viola, because Viola itself contains p-coumaric acid:

Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus Biofilms / P-Coumaric Acid
The effects of selected phytochemicals on biofilm formed by five methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus.  - PubMed - NCBI

The conundrum is also that too much vitamin C may cause kidney stones, though Viola's p-coumaric acid is the built-in anti-precipitates compound.


----------



## badger2

Thus, we will be experimenting with raw violet-leaf poultices applied to cutaneous melanoma. Critical depth is approximately 0.70mm.

Viola / Melanoma
Anti-melanogenic activity of Viola odorata different extracts on B16F10 murine melanoma cells.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The Viola link to evergreens is tamarixetin:

'Methylierte  Flavonole (Isorhamnetin, Tamarixetin, Kaempferid) sind in deer Familiemmutmasslich keine Seltenheit. Von den Zimtsaeuren scheint p-Cumarsaeure am haeufigsten in betraechtlichen Mengen aufzutreten.'
(Hegenauer, Chemotaxonomie der Pflanzen)

Tamarix / Tamarixetin
Antioxidant and antimicrobial activities of Tamarix ramosissima.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....significant DNA-damaging activity....'

2014 Tamarixetin / Leukemia Cells
Induction of G2/M phase arrest and apoptosis by the flavonoid tamarixetin on human leukemia cells.  - PubMed - NCBI

With the poultice applied to the melanoma, we will attempt to arrest G2 phase of the cell cycle as well as the tyrosinease

Wee also see Viola used in benign hyperplasia of the prostate:

BHP / Viola
A two-week, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of Viola odorata, Echium amoenum and Physalis alkekengi mixture in symptomatic benign prostate h...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Yes, there is calcium oxalate, though we're not that worried about it. Hegenauer continues in the chapter on the Violaceae:

'Anatomische Merkmale. Einzellige und enizellreihige Deckhaare sinde verbreitet. Schleimabsondernde Druesenzotten wurden fuer verschiedene Viola-Arten beschrieben (Kraemer 1897, 1898). Calciumoxalat is haeufig; es wird in der Form von Einzelkristallen und Drusen abgelagert.'
(Hegenauer, op cit)


----------



## badger2

You'd Think It Was A Chinese Phenomenon

A combined Pubmed search, 'pyrola[AND]cancer' yields three references, all of which are Chinese:

China 2013  Pyrola / Osteosarcoma
Chemical constituents of volatile oil from Pyrolae herba and antiproliferative activity against SW1353 human chondrosarcoma cells.  - PubMed - NCBI

2014 China  Pyrola / Breast Cancer
http://www.ncbi.nlm.niih.gov/pubmed/24793375

2015 China  Pyrola / Chondrosarcoma
Chimaphilin inhibits proliferation and induces apoptosis in multidrug resistant osteosarcoma cell lines through insulin-like growth factor-I recept...  - PubMed - NCBI

'
1.) Nootka: Pyrola elliptica, cancer treatment; poultice of bruised plant applied to tumors.

2.) Thompson Indians: Pyrola sp., gynecological aid.

3.) Iriquois: Pyrola elliptica, pediatric aid; children with fits or epileptic seizures.

4.) Cherokee:  Chimaphila maculata ( = Pyrola maculata); cancer treatment.


----------



## badger2

The Pyrola excerpt is from Medicinal Plants of Native America, Table 4.

You'd Think It Was A Chinese Phenomenon

Phosphatidylinositol links to PI3K in melanoma:

Aug 2014 China: Micromonospora violae sp. nov. / Viola philippica
Micromonospora violae sp. nov., isolated from a root of Viola philippica Car.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....phosphatidylinositol....'

Notice the back-to-back entries, 26141758 & 26141759, one for hepatitis B virus and the other for hepatocellular carcinoma:

Jul 2015 China:  Viola diffusa
Anti-hepatitis B virus activities of friedelolactones from Viola diffusa Ging.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....and a stigmastane....'

Hepatocellular Carcinoma / Fagopyrum
Antitumor activity of tatariside F isolated from roots of Fagopyrum tataricum (L.) Gaertn against H22 hepatocellular carcinoma via up-regulation of...  - PubMed - NCBI

'The chimpanzees meticulously removed the leaves and outer bark from young shoots and chewed on the exposed pith, sucking out only the extremely bitter juice....In one incident, the level of parasite infections dropped noticeably within 20 hours after an adult female chewed Vernonia amygdala pith (Huffman et al, 1993)....A total of seven new stigmastane-type steroid glucosides have been isolated and identified. The bitter-tasting constituents were named vernonioside A1 through A4. The non-bitter constituents were named vernonioside B1 thought B3.....the use of this plant appears to be highly seasonal (Huffman MA Diversity of Medicinal Plant Use by Chimpanzees in the Wild).'
(Ethnobotany and Zoopharmacognosy of Vernonia amygdala, in Composites: Biology and Utilization, Proceedings of the International Compositae Conference, Kew, 1994)


----------



## badger2

We link the Argentine glyphosate report in the USMB Monsanto thread to Argentine cancer:

Hartwell J, Plants Used Against Cancer: 'Argentina: Eupatorium ayapana Vent., for hard tumors; decoction for cancerous ulcers. Manfred L, (1958) Siete Mil Recetas Botanicas a Base de Mil Trescientas Plantas Medicinales, Buenos Aires.'

Planta Medica (1993) 59: 99  ' Eupatorim ayapana...thymoquinone dimethyl ether, an oxidized form of thymoquinone used for protection of cultivated plants against phytotoxic effects of herbicides (Pfister K, Vogel R, Foery W, [1985] Univesity of Hanoi, Chemical Abstracts 103: P 83524).'


----------



## badger2

We next link Viola to rapeseed production in Germany:

Germany / Viola arvensis / Changed Population of Weeds  / Transgenic Glufosinate-Resistant Rape
Molecular investigations of the soil, rhizosphere and transgenic glufosinate-resistant rape and maize plants in combination with herbicide (Basta) ...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> We're not buying the bacterial argument for calcium oxalate in lieu of Viola, because Viola itself contains p-coumaric acid:
> 
> Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus Biofilms / P-Coumaric Acid
> The effects of selected phytochemicals on biofilm formed by five methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> The conundrum is also that too much vitamin C may cause kidney stones, though Viola's p-coumaric acid is the built-in anti-precipitates compound.


Is that actual vitamin C causing Kidney Stones or fake C' from black mold?


badger2 said:


> We're not buying the "heavy calcium oxalate" tag for Viola. Gibbons does not caution on it for Viola though elsewhere he does caution for other plants. The vinegar dissolves calcium oxalate, though we wonder what it does to all that marvelous vitamin C. In addition, James Duke does not even list calcium oxalate in Viola (Duke's Phytochemical and Ethnobotanical Database). Two supporting articles for our argument are here:
> 
> Oxalate / Calcium
> [Prevention of the recurrence of urinary lithiasis: mineral waters with high or low calcium content?].  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> www. (ridiculous URL) type in "Key to Preventing Calcium Oxalate Stones is to Get the Right Amount of Calcium."


Plus right type of Calcium and natural C's.


----------



## badger2

We give the Violas a vote of confidence.


----------



## badger2

On the bat thread, the fungal agent is Pseudogymnoascus, which mycelia are inhibited by benzothiazole. We mentioned a thiazoyrimidine in post #291. Note that the Australian Aboriginal tree Codonocarpus has the branched-chain amino signature, isoleucine-leucine-valine. Pseudogymnoascus produces leucine and valine arylamidase.


----------



## badger2

Thus, the triazole Blueberry Scandal of 1959 links to bat diseases and the use of triazine herbicides:

Pseudogmnoascus / Triazine Herbicides
Cyanuric acid--a s-triazine derivative as a nitrogen source for some soil microorganisms.  - PubMed - NCBI

Virus-vectoring mosquitoes in Arkansas will have a holiday.


----------



## badger2

Note that Viola arvensis and population changes mesh with the fungus Pseudogymnoascus (Geomyces) via heavy metal. V. arvensis growing on heavy-metal slag heaps and the fungus population change, here:

Geomyces / Heavy Metal / Drastic Composition Change
Microfungi and microbial activity along a heavy metal gradient.  - PubMed - NCBI

The New York fungus is now thriving on Arkansan pollution.


----------



## badger2

Salute to the Godfather

We recall the huge siguaro skeleton just inside the door of Southwestern School of Botanical Medicine in Silver City, New Mexico.

Michael Moore
Michael Moore (herbalist) - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

SWSBM
Michael Moore - SW School of Botanical Medicine Home Page


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I don't know if this has already been posted, but I seen it and had to share.....there are plenty of videos about it too...

A German Dr's recipe given to her patients with 90% success. It's called the Budwig Protocol, and consists of basically 2 ingredients......

Keifer or Cottage cheese (quark?) 
Flaxseed &/or oil 


though other ingredients could be added as well. Both to boost effectiveness and flavor.


----------



## badger2

Flax Lignans / Breast Cancer
Enterolactone Suppresses Proliferation, Migration and Metastasis of MDA-MB-231 Breast Cancer Cells Through Inhibition of uPA Induced Plasmin Activa...  - PubMed - NCBI

For flax (Linum sp.) there is also omega-3 which will align to our investigative trajectory for cannabis oil (post #1). Utah just got duped: no smoke will do the anti-cancer trick, and most don't have a clue about cannabis smoke chemicals let alone tobacco smoke chemicals.


----------



## badger2

Linum is controversial.

Flaxseed Bioactive Compounds
Flaxseed (Linum usitatissimum L.) bioactive compounds and peptide nomenclature: A review

Map for Linum neomexicanum
Plants Profile for Linum neomexicanum (New Mexico yellow flax)


----------



## badger2

L. neomexicanum likely occurs into the Mohave of California. There should be a Micromonspora association with L. lewisii, which grows on caliche. Antibiotics from that association would be very interesting against breast cancer.


----------



## badger2

Variations of L. lewisii rhizosphere organisms will yield clues to anti-breast cancer activity, because of its broad range:

Linum lewisii
http://swsbm.com/Britton-Brown/Linum_lewisii


----------



## badger2

http://swsbm.com/Britton-Brown/Linum_lewisii.gif


----------



## badger2

There are many references for Linum n Hatwell's Plants Used Against Cancer. An interesting example is here:

'Linum usitatissimum, Bazr ul-kattan (Bezer el-kettan Preparation with honey and violet oil for external tumors; Abu Mansur. Achundow, A.-C. 1893 Die pharmakologischen Grundsaetze (Liber fundamentorum pharmacologiae) des Abu Mansur Muwaffak ibn Ali Harawi. In Historische Studien aus dem Pharmakologischen Institute d Kaiserlichen Universitaet Dorpat, ed. R. Kobert.'
(Hartwell Plants Used Against Cancer)


----------



## badger2

Some excerpts from Hegemauer on the Linaceae reinforce the suspicion that cannabis oil anti-cancer activity may be linked to fatty acids and lipid metabolism, as we have already linked CD36 in this thread:

'Weitaus am eingehendsten bearbeitetwurde das technische wichtige Samenoel (Leinoel) von Linum usitatissimum L. Es stellt wegen seinem hohen Linolensaeuregehalt (40-60%) den Prototypus eines trocknenden Oeles dar.'
(Hegenauer, Chemotaxonomie der Pflanzen)

There are also important ratio charts for c-16-C20  fatty acids. Hegenauer also points out the toxicity of Linum neomexicanum:

'Linum neomexicanum Greene enthaelt einen fuer das Vieh toxischen Stoff, der Linotoxin genannt wurde....ein cyanogenes Glucosid ein Saponin darstellen soll....Smith CR, et al Linustatin and Neolinustatin: Cyanogenic G of Linseed Meal that Protects Animals Against Selenium Toxicity, J. Org. Chem. [1980] 45: 507...Yermanos DH, Variability in Seed Oil Composition of 43 Linum Species, J. American Oil Chemists/ Society [1966] 43: 546.'

And Hegenauer provides another link to the Australian Aboriginal tree, Codonocarpus mentioned in this thread:

'Die Cyanhydrine werden durch die Pflanze vermutlich aus Valin und Isoleucin synthetisierte.'
(Hegenauer, op cit)

The last item is suggestive of nutrition of both healthy and cancerous human tissues, and its signature is reflected in Codonocarpus physiology.


----------



## badger2

We next link Viola to Linum of post #324, as Hegenauer continues in the Linaceae, recalling the Valin-Leucine-Isoleucine assemblage of Codonocarpus:

'Hauptflavonoide sind die C-Glykoflavone Orientin, Isoorientin, Vitexin, Isovitexin, Lucenin-1 und -2 und O-Glykoside dieser C-Glykoflavone.'
(Hegenauer, Linaceae, VIII p. 669)

Viola / Vitexin
Tyrosinase and Cholinesterase Inhibitory Potential and Flavonoid Characterization of Viola odorata L. (Sweet Violet).  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Thus, the flax-violet assemblage of Bazr ul-kattan links like compounds from two plants before the technology to identify them! The Viola arvensis link to rapeseed and herbicides prompts further investigation of anti-cancer activity of these plants.

Viola arvensis / Orientin
pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/np9701485


----------



## badger2

www. for "Violarvensin, A New Flavone Di-C-Glycoside from Viola arvensis" Journal of Natural Products (1998} 61: 272.


----------



## badger2

Like orientin, the chemical formula for isoorientin is C21H20O11.

Dec 2016 China: Isoorientin / Pancreatic Cancer Apoptosis
Isoorientin induces apoptosis, decreases invasiveness, and downregulates VEGF secretion by activating AMPK signaling in pancreatic cancer cells.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Here we link the chemistry of the flax-violet assemblage, noting that the questions would include docetaxel resistance:

Vicenin-2 / Prostate Cancer
Targeting the mercapturic acid pathway and vicenin-2 for prevention of prostate cancer.  - PubMed - NCBI

'2717. Vicenin-2 6,8-Di-C-glucopyranosylapigenin; Apigenin 6.8-di-C-glucoside  C27H30O15 from the wood of Vitex lucens (Verbenaceae), Citrus limon (Rutaceae), Spergularia rubra (Caryophyllaceae), Eupatorium serotinum (Compositae) and Viola tricolor (Violaceae).

2718. Violanthin 6-C-Glucopyranosyl-8-C-rhamnopyranosylapigenin; Apigenin 6-C-glucoside-8-C-rhamnoside C27H30O14 Viola tricolor (Violaceae), Gutierrezia microcephala (Compositae), Eleusine spp. (Gramineae) and Angiopteris evecta (Pteridophyta).

2719. Lucenin-2 6,8-Di-C-glucopyranosylluteolin; Luteolin 6,8-di-C-glucoside  C27H30O16  Vitex lucens (Verbenaceae), Tragopogon spp., Carlina corymbosa (Compositae), Linum usitatissimum (Linaexeae) and Hedwigia ciliata (Bryophyta).'
(The Handbook of Natural Flavonoids, Vol. I)

Note that Hedwigia is a moss and that vicenin-2 is linked to deliberate self-medication in chimpanzees. Before we made the chimpanzee connection, we were already applying a tincture of Viola tricolor to the basal cell carcinoma of the face.


----------



## badger2

Utah is getting duped. They will be smoking the medicine up rather than making tinctures or oils that may prevent their cancers due to smoking:

'2690.  Orietntin 7-glucoside C27H30O18 Cannabis sativa (Cannabidaceae), Phoenix canariensis (Palmae) and Vellozia spp. (Velloziaceae)

2691.  Orientin 2"-O-rhamnoside  C27H30O15, Fortunella japnica (Rutaceae), Crataegus spp. (Rosaceae) and Podocarpus totara (Podocarpaceae)

2692.  Orientin 7-O-rhamnoside  C27H30O15  Linum usitatissimum.'
(Handbook of Natural Flavonoids)

If still alive, there will be application of Crataegus to the scapular melanoma through the fall and winter. It is also a premier heart maintenance medicine.


----------



## badger2

Note that isoorientin from Viola yedoensis complements orientin from flax (Linum):

Isoorientin / Viola yedoensis / Collagenase Inhibition
Collagenase inhibitors from Viola yedoensis.  - PubMed - NCBI

Collagenase-collagen ratio is a critical parameter as we apply the Viola tincture to the basal cell carcinoma, which cells manufacture collagenase IV with which to degrade surrounding tissues. We will, however, rely on isoorientin from Crataegus rather than Viola on our experimental anti-cancer trajectory.


----------



## RodISHI

I think when you hit forty Hawthorn Berry (best stuff) should be a daily supplement, earlier than that if one has clogged arteries.


----------



## badger2

A good point. Crataegus and its anthocyanidins affect the extracellular matrix composition, and we think that caffeine at 60 and beyond is contraindicated. Utah will be putting smoke chemicals at the extracellular matirx, when they really should be looking closer at Cannabis oil and smokeless cooking. Since one Crataegus link to Cannabis is isoorientin, we will pursue the trajectory for lipid metabolism, especially the cutting-edge CD36 study already mentioned from Spain, linking to metastasis.

What are the constituents of Cannabis oil? It is the Taxol Problem: how to extract only the active constituent (taxol) from the Yew tree and direct those concentrated molecules to the target. If two are indicated, that's still better than hundreds of other things that (may) get in the way.


----------



## badger2

That's two trees to conserve in the American Middle West. American prisoners no longer have access to any plant heritage regarding Schisandra.

'Schisandra propinqua (Wall) Hook f. et Thoms, inhibition of Lewis lung cancer, brain tumor-22, and solid hepatoma.

Ursolic acid (Taiwan): moderate activity against MCF-7 breast cancer, KB, and Het-8 cells. Found in Prunella vulgaris (Labiatae), Psychotria serpens (Rubiaceae), Hyptis capitata.'
(Anticancer Drugs from Animals and Plants)


----------



## badger2

'Today, the gaze is forensic.'
(Rosi Braidotti, Deleuze and Law: Forensic Futures)

While searching for other isoorientin links to Cannabis, we came across an interesting and timely entry for Poland, which must include at least one species of Plagiomnium:

Poland Medicinal Mosses
Medicinal mosses in pre-Linnaean bryophyte floras of central Europe. An example from the natural history of Poland.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....rare or extinct....'

2812. Isoorientin 3'-O-neohesperidoside  C33H40O20 from Plagiomnium affine

2813.  Isoorientin 3'-O-sophoroside  C33H40O21  from Plagiomnium affine.'
(The Handbook of Natural Flavonoids)

P. affine does not occure in the U.S., and constituents from U.S. Plagiomnium are yet to be linked to forms of isoorientin for Cannabis comparison. A handful of Plagiomnium species of interest are

1. Plagiomnium carolinianum Tn, NC, Ga, SC

2. P. drummondi  Mn, Mi, Oh, Ne, NY, Pa, WVa, ND, Del, Id

3. P. cuspidatum  Wi, Ia, many states

4. P. floridanum  La, Fla, Ga

5. P. medium  Ia, Wi, etc.

6. P. ciliare  Ia, Ill, Oh, Mn, etc.

7. P. ellipticum Mn, Wi.

A similar flavonoid links to the folklore of Kentucky for 'mouse-ear' chickweed against cancerous abscesses, already mentioned in this thread. There are at least two candidates for folkloric 'mouse ear,' one being Stellaria, the other, Cerastium:

2804. Schaftoside 6"-O-glucoside  C32H38O19 from Stellaria holostea

2806. Isomollupentin 7,2" di-O-glucoside  C32H38O19 from Cerastium arvense.'
(The Handbook of Natural Flavonoids)


----------



## badger2

Caryophylline has been mentioned in this thread, which is a constituent of the chickweeds. Here we link it to Cannabis as well as CD36 on the investigative trajectory for lipid/fatty-acid metabolism in cancer:

Cannabidiol / CD36
Activation of GPR55 Receptors Exacerbates oxLDL-Induced Lipid Accumulation and Inflammatory Responses, while Reducing Cholesterol Efflux from Human...  - PubMed - NCBI

Trans-caryophylline / Cannabinoid
Activation of type 2 cannabinoid receptors (CB2R) promotes fatty acid oxidation through the SIRT1/PGC-1α pathway.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Here we link cannabidiol from Cannabis to herbicides and viruses:

Cannabidiol / Herbamycin
Cannabidiol induces expression of human cytochrome P450 1A1 that is possibly mediated through aryl hydrocarbon receptor signaling in HepG2 cells.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....two phenolic hydroxyl groups in the pentylresorcinol moiety of CBD....'

Herbamycin is an herbicide and antiviral against tobacco mosaic virus.

Some constituents of cannabis oil are:

alpha-pinene
beta-myrcene
limonene
trans-alpha-bergamotene
humulene
cis-beta-farnesene
beta-caryophylline
carvone
sabinene
alpha-terpineol
estragol


----------



## badger2

We propose a cancer study installation in the Mohave. Having met Mr. Okura in 2006, Amboy, California, area has some potential for solar-operated aquariums for medaka, zebrafish, sword-tails, etc. The Mexican swordtail's range is close to the Sonoran region. Of the founding families of Amboy, Betty died of cancer, though we do not know at this time what type of cancer it was. 

The proposed installation would be quasi-linked to Michael Moore's Southwest School of Botanical Medicine, as well as the eye research and tupaia installation of the University of Alabama at Birmingham. Amboy links to Europe, because tourists from The Netherlands, France, Germany, etc., like to rent motorcycles in New York and ride the nostalgia of Route 66.

Some native California species of Crataegus are also native to Wisconsin, and Crataegus propagation can be thought of as an anti-cancer enterprise. We are yet to hear of Crataegus as medicine for fish.

Crataegus Propagation
Some  Thoughts on Difficult to Germinate Seeds


----------



## badger2

Note that Mr. Okura's experience in the chicken business links to chickens in the Crataegus germination article.


----------



## badger2

One chemical that surely links to the video of post #1 is cannabiscitrin from Cannabis indica. Here we see the Chinese struggle with the perpetual problematic of identifying active components from hundreds of others:

Cannabiscitrin / Astragalus Seed
Semen Astragali Complanati: an ethnopharmacological, phytochemical and pharmacological review.  - PubMed - NCBI
'However, most of the previous studies have shown the effects brought by the total flavonoid fraction extracted from SAR only; further studies are warranted for the biological effects produced by individual components.'

In this study, they are working with the Ben Cao Can Mu Jing, China's oldest herbal, though they produce the chemical structure of cannabiscitrin, they fail to tell the people that cannabiscitrin C21H20O13 is also Myricetin 3'O-glucoside, which links to Viola Myricetin 3-rutinoside-7-rhamnoside, as Myricetin 2,3'--diglucoside in Picea abies (Pinaceae) links important lichens to an important tree against French sailor's scurvy (Labrador), and that same vitamin C which arrests cancer.


----------



## badger2

Cannaflavin A / Cannabis sativa Tinctures
Quality Control of Traditional Cannabis Tinctures: Pattern, Markers, and Stability.  - PubMed - NCBI

' 277. Cannaflavin A   C26H28O6  6-Geranyl-5,7,4;-trihydroxy-3'-methoxyflavone from C. sativa.

279. Rubraflavone C  C30H34O6   3-Geranyl-5,7,2'4'-tetrahydroxy-6-prenylflavone from Morus rubra.'
(Handbook of Natural Flavonoids)

Not only does Morus rubra chemistry link to anti-hepatitis B virus deoxynojirimycin from mulberry tree, but also the geranyl moiety in these compounds links to anti-tuberculosis pelargonidin and the Dr. Taylor (UK) story already posted to this thread as well as the mechanism of geranylation mentioned previously. The question is what the geranyl moiety does in the lungs of the cannabis smoker. Is it destroyed more by smoke, less by vaping or dabbing? Or would it actually make physical contact with Mycobacterium tuberculosis?


----------



## badger2

The Dr. Taylor story was likely mentioned in the tuberculosis thread.


----------



## badger2

'Aliphatic, i.e. open chained diterpenoids have been reviewed by Asakawa (1982). The presence of free phytol reported for a number of bryophytes, may be contentious since the ester is necessarily ubiquitous in the chlorophyll of all terrestrial green plants. The chemical treatment of the collected plant material is important as the hydrolysis of originally esterified phytol is very easily achieved by enzymatic and/or chemical reaction. The presence of its hexadehydro-derivative, i.e. geranyl geraniol in spores of Polytrichum commune is more  remarkable (Liljenberg and Karunen, 1978). This compound represents, in fact, the hydrolysed precursor of all diterpenoids, geranyl geranyl pyrophosphate. Of particular note is the presence of the rare isophytol in Marchantia paleacea var. diptera (Nagai et al, 1978).'
(Bryophytes: Their Chemistry and Chemical Taxonomy)


----------



## badger2

'Beckwith-Wiedemann syndrome (BWS) (OMIM 130650) is a disorder of prenatal overgrowth, birth defects, and predisposition to cancer, and therefore of great interest in understanding embryogenesis and malignancy....Imprinted genes are often marked by differential DNA methylation of the two parental alleles....Abnormal methylation of the normally unmethylated maternal allele of a "differentially methylated region" (DMR)  upstream of H19; this aberrant methylation is the likely mechanism of loss of imprinting(LOI) of IGF2.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development)


----------



## badger2

The lignans of endangered American  Bay Star Vine (Schisandra), if any publication exists, would link to the bryophyte-BWS trajectory:

'The question of whether lignan occurs in bryophytes is still not fully resolved. Although polyphenolic, lignin-like  materials have been reported from mosses and liverworts, most of the evidence suggests differences from higher plant lignin, especially in the degree of methylation. 2.3'-diacetoxy-5-formyl-3.4', 6-trihydroxy-2'-methoxy-6'-methyldiphenyl ether has been isolated from Trocholejeunea sanvicensis by Asakawa (1984), and 3-methyl-6, 8-dihydroxy-7-(dihydrocinnamoyl)-2H, 5H-1-benzoxepin from Radula variabilis (Asakawa et al, 1978). The polyaromatic sphagnorubins such as sphagnorubin A are associated with the cell walls of Sphagnum spp.

Chemical Synthesis of Bibenzyl Derivatives

Synthesis of simple bibenzyls from compounds with one benzene ring can be accomplished by a number of route.'
(Bryophytes, op cit)

The benzyl moiety for the Australian Aboriginal tree used against tongue cancer, Codonocarpus, has already been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## badger2

We link Tony Yu's DSRCT (post #269) to Beckwith-Wiedemann syndrome due to IGF and Zoanthus:

1.) DSRCT / IGF inks:

A putative link between exocytosis and tumor development.  - PubMed - NCBI

Transcriptional and epigenetic control of IGF1R gene expression: implications in metabolism and cancer.  - PubMed - NCBI

2.) 'Genomic imprinting is a parent of origin-specific mark in the gamete....'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, Beckwith-Wiedemann, p.955)

 We link the DSRCT investigations to Japanese Zoanthus gigantis gametes, because they are released at extremely low tide. This links to the original description of BWS as EMG syndrome: "exomphalos, macroglossia, and gigantism. Perhaps there are as-yet unknown circadian genes linked to DSRCT as they are linked to Zoanthus.


----------



## badger2

DSRCT links IGF-1 as we have shown. Beckwith-Wiedemann links IGF2.

Circadian Clock / IGF1
Cryptochromes regulate IGF-1 production and signaling through control of JAK2-dependent STAT5B phosphorylation.  - PubMed - NCBI

'....insulin-like growth fact 2 (IGF2)....long intronic transcript (LIT1), an antisense RNA, linked to overgrowth and midline abdominal wall defects....'
(Epstein, Beckwith-Wiedemann, p. 955)

DSRCT / NUT Midline Carcinomas
PHOX2B reliably distinguishes neuroblastoma among small round blue cell tumors.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

In post #338, we linked Cannabis and herbimycin. Post #347 links exocytosis/BAIP3 gene in DSRCT. Brain-specific angiogenesis inhibitor (BAI protein) links to herbimycin:

'11152. Herbimycin C30H42N2O9, antineoplastic angiostatic antibiotic from Streptomyces hygroscopicus.'
(Organic-Chemical Drugs and Their Synonyms)


----------



## badger2

You'd Think It Was A Chinese Phenomenon

Native Celastrus scandens has gotten no modern attention for cancer:

PubMed search, 'celastrus[AND]scandens[AND]cancer', yields no references.

PubMed search 'celastrus[AND]cancer' yields almost all Chinese entries:
https://www.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=celastrus[AND]cancer


----------



## badger2

celastrus[AND]cancer - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

PubMed search 'celastrus[AND]scandens' includes a lonely Polish holdout:

celastrus[AND]scandens - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

When American prisoners attempt to read the Polish article to find out some chemistry, there is no access.

Chinese Celastrus orbiculatus / Lonicera maakii Co-Invaded Ecosystems
Co-occurring nonnative woody shrubs have additive and non-additive soil legacies.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....both species are associated with altered soil properties....altering soil biotic communities....native herbaceous species can have lower arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi root colonization in soils conditioned by Lonicera maakii, and a congenr of L. sinense, suggesting that these invasive shrubs have weaker associations with mycorrhizal fungal species that are important for native plant growth....plants collected at Knoxville, Tennessee, Fall 2012, Maloney Road Park....'

Celastrus orbiculatus
Plants Profile for Celastrus orbiculatus (Oriental bittersweet)


----------



## badger2

Celastrus scandens
Plants Profile for Celastrus scandens (American bittersweet)


----------



## badger2

You'd Think It Was A Chinese Phenomenon

'Celastrus scandens.

Chippewa: boiled roots used as an ointment for cancer or any obstinate sore; decoction of stalk applied to skin "eruptions."
(Densmore F, Uses of Plants by the Chippewa Indians)

Cherokee: used as a wash for "foul ulcers."
(Hamel and Chilotsky, Cherokee Plants)

'There are several important points about this group of compounds; (a) that these alkaloids are limited in distribution to the Celastraceaem (b) there are no other groups of sesquiterpines which contain such highly oxygenated skeletal. Even the stereochemistries of some of the parent alcohols have some interesting features. The C-4 methyl group is always axial and with few exceptions the C1, C2, C3 and C6 hydroxyl groups are equatorial, axial, and equatorial, respectively. Very little biosynthetic information  is available, although the pyridine ring is derived from nicotinic acid. The biosynthesis of the five-carbon side chain on the nicotinic acid residue is unknown.'
(Cordell GA, Introduction to Alkaloids: A Biogenetic Approach, p. 865)


----------



## badger2

Celapanine C30H35NO10, is from Celastrus paniculatus. Celapanigine C32H37NO9 is also from C. paniculatus:

Celastrus paniculatus / Aluminum / Decelerator of Alzheimer's
Cortico-hippocampal salvage in chronic aluminium induced neurodegeneration by Celastrus paniculatus seed oil: Neurobehavioural, biochemical, histol...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We noticed increasing numbers of hydrogens in the chemical formulas as we went along. How high do they go? In Dictionary of Alkaloids, the index stops at Palytoxin C129H223N3O54. Here we link palytoxin to Zoanthus, already mentioned:

'P-00029. Palytoxin, produced by Palythoa tuberculosa and P. toxica. Structure shown is for palytoxin from a Tahitian Palythoa species. Palytoxins from P. toxica have slightly different structures. Highly toxic. LD50 is 62.5 ng/kg (crab).

P-00030. Palyzoanthoxanthin  C14H16N6 pigment from Zoanthus pacificus, Palythoa mammilosa, P.tuberculosa.'
(Dictionary of Alkaloids Chapman and Hall)

We do not find any published connections to this assemblage that links DSRCT, as we have shown.

One DSRCT link for the UK is here:

Kate Granger
gttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Granger

Apart from connections to pigment cell cancers, we note a staining discrepancy for DSRCT that may be of value:

DSRCT
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desmoplastic_small_cell-tumor
'....reference #4: "....Five intra-abdominal small round cell tumors showed nuclear staining for WT-1 C-terminal, but not for the N-terminal antibody....resulting in atypical staining patterns....'


Thus, a pigments-and-stains trajectory should yield more about the genes already shown that link Zoanthus to DSRCT.


----------



## badger2

If palytoxin can shut down ion channels in the cell, where are the studies published that link it to CRSPR/Cas-9 for precision targeting of cancer cells such as DSRCT?

Palytoxin
Palytoxin, the World's Second Deadliest Poison, Possibly Available at Your LFS


----------



## badger2

We add Chionanthus to this thread not only because it links to the Emerald Ash Borer, but because it may also link to Marburg virus due to African Buprestids and the parasites in dogs at Bulawayu, precisely where the Australian hitch-hiker infected with Marburg virus took a photograph during his tourism.

'Chionanthus virginicus L.  Grey Beard Root. Decoction for cancer, Georgia, 1959, National Cancer Institute central files.'
(Hartwell, Plants Used Against Cancer)


----------



## badger2

The problem is that the reader must subscribe to read the article. This is the trend: books disappear from three dimensions, while pay-for cyberspace-as-drug.adopts the prisoner to the absurdity.

MCF Breast Cancer Cells / Water Quality Testing
Benchmarking Water Quality from Wastewater to Drinking Waters Using Reduced Transcriptome of Human Cells.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Here we link the Chinese Emerald Ash Borer (Agrilus planipennis) to human oral squamous cell carcinoma.

Feeding and Development of Emerald Ash Borer on Cultivated Olive
Feeding and Development of Emerald Ash Borer (Coleoptera: Buprestidae) on Cultivated Olive, Olea europaea | Journal of Economic Entomology | Oxford Academic
'....However, two larvae survived on Devilwood (Osmanthus americanus L.) although they were substantially smaller than those reared on white fringetree.'

Pokeweed and ribosome-inactivating proteins from pokeweed (Phytolacca spp.) have already been mentioned in this thread. The toxin, ricin, from castorbean, is also a ribosome-inactivating protein, and with this connection, will link to the chemistry of the genus Osmanthus:

Ricinoleic Acid / Beta-Oxidation
Metabolism of fatty acid in yeast: addition of reducing agents to the reaction medium influences beta-oxidation activities, gamma-decalactone produ...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We next link decanolide synthesis of ricinoleic acid to Osmanthus, on which the Emerald Ash Borers were feeding:

Osmanthus Decalactone / Beta-Ionone
Application of HS-SPME and GC-MS to characterization of volatile compounds emitted from Osmanthus flowers.  - PubMed - NCBI

Decanolide synthesis links to elderberry, Sambucus spp.:

Decalactone / Decanolide
Affinity-based in situ product removal coupled with co-immobilization of oily substrate and filamentous fungus.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We next link beta-oxidation in ricinoleic acid to beta-oxidation in oral squamous cell carcinoma.

'The histological analysis of the few lymph node metastases that grew from CD36-depleted cells presented an intriguing pattern of large swollen cells that were filled with lipid droplets containing non-metabolized lipids. These structures were not present in the oral lesions generated by OSCC cells depleted of CD36. We therefore hypothesized that CD36+ cells might specifically require lipid metabolism to exert their metastatic potential. In fact, CD36+ CD44bright cells isolated from primary oral orthotopic tumors, but not their CD35+ CD44brigh counterparts, expressed numerous genes involved in lymphatic metastasis and lipid metabolism, which overlapped with the dye+ signature. Second, CD36+ CD44brigh cells expressed higher levels of three key enzymes involved in fatty acid beta-oxidation (ACADVL, ACADM, and HADHA). Third, depletion of ACSL1, which adds an acyl-coenzyme A moiety to fatty acids to activate their oxidation, significantly reduced the lymph node metastatic penetrance of parental OSCC cells and OSCC cells overexpressing CD36, but not primary tumor uptake.'
(Pascual G, et al, Targeting Metastasis-Initiating Cells Through the Fatty Acid Receptor CD36


----------



## badger2

Pascual et al also give a ratio:

'Orthotopic inoculation of limiting dilutions determined that approximately 1/3,000 CD36+ CD44bright cell harbour metastatic potential, a tenfold increase compared to the entire CD44birght popultaion....Furthermore, the4 gene expression signatures of CD36+ and CD36- cells sorted from oral lesions (generated upon inoculation of parental Detroit-562 cells) or lymph node metastasis (generated upon inoculation of CD36+ Detroit-562 cells) were very similar and strongly defined by lipid metabolism.'


----------



## badger2

Michigan DNR thought the ash trees were infected with yeasts?

Yeasts of Ensiled High Moisture Corn / Candida parapsilosis
Yeasts in ensiled high-moisture corn.  - PubMed - NCBI

Candida parapsilosis / Ricinoleic Acid
Δ12-Fatty acid desaturase from Candida parapsilosis is a multifunctional desaturase producing a range of polyunsaturated and hydroxylated fatty acids.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Agrilus coeruleus Rossi was introduced in a load of timber from the Mediterranean area in the 1920s at Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin. 

Rossi's Fauna Etrusca
Fauna Etrusca : sistens insecta quae in provinciis Florentina et Pisana praesertim collegit Petrus Rossius .. : Rossi, Pietro, fl. 1790 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

We will take note of the drastic  essential oil reduction parameter for Hypericum in comparative studies of the palmitic acid / CD36 connection to metastasis pointed out in the Pascual et al study:

Italy "Ash Yellows" Phytoplasma
Herbal drug quality and phytochemical composition of Hypericum perforatum L. affected by ash yellows phytoplasma infection.  - PubMed - NCBI

The phytoplasma associated with ash yellows and lilac witches'-broom: 'Candidatus phytoplasma fraxini'.  - PubMed - NCBI

Ricinoleic Acid / Oil Palm
Biotechnology of oil palm: strategies towards manipulation of lipid content and composition.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

This next entry links Agrilus species of Vietnam and Laos to arsenic:

Arsenic Vietnam
Microbial community composition of a household sand filter used for arsenic, iron, and manganese removal from groundwater in Vietnam.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....archael OTU affiliated to Candidatus....'

Candidatus Nitrospira defluvii
Metagenome of a microbial community inhabiting a metal-rich tropical stream sediment.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....historical arsenic contamination is no longer affecting the prokaryotic community....'

Candidatus Phytoplasma fraxini / Witches' Broom
A novel subgroup 16SrVII-D phytoplasma identified in association with Erigeron witches' broom.  - PubMed - NCBI

Candidatus notrosopumilus
Archaeal diversity: temporal variation in the arsenic-rich creek sediments of Carnoulès Mine, France.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

'We observed lipotoxicity and high caspase-3 immunoreactivity around large lipid-swollen cells that accumulated in the lymph node metastases of mice treated with CD36-neutralizing antibodies....'
(Pascual et al, op cit)

Caspase-3 / GSK 3beta / Naringenin
Protective Role Of Naringenin Against Aβ25-35-Caused Damage via ER and PI3K/Akt-Mediated Pathways.  - PubMed - NCBI

'Hemiphloin  C21 H22 O10  5,7,4'-Trihydroxy-6-C-glucopyranosylflavone = 6-C-Glucopyranosylnaringenin = Naringenin 6-C-glucoside = Dihydroisovitexin, from Eucalyptus hemiphloia (Myrtaceae), flowers of Acacia retinoide (Leguminosae), Tulipa genseriana (Liliaceae) and Ardisia pusilla (Myrsinaceae); Hillis WE, Australian Journal of Chemistry (1963)  16: 147; Budzianowski J, Phytochemistry (1978) 17: 2044.'
(The Handbook of Natural Flavonoids)

The vitexin moiety links to Viola.


----------



## badger2

In Japan, Okamura N, isolated naringenin 6,8-di-glucoside  from Zizyphus jujuba var. inermis (Rhamnaceae) Chem. Pharm. Bull. (1091) 29: 3507.

Zizyphus chemistry links to the jujube of Manchu shamanism.


----------



## badger2

In my article, Notes on Manchu Ethnobotany, Saksaha ([Spring 1999] 4: 34-8), we quoted from Giovanni Stary's 'Praying in the Darkness' a shamanic prayer from the village of Guwalgiya, carries what seems to be a refrain 'soro di obofi.' Stary writes: "Its literal translation means 'already washed with a jujube,' and that is how it is freely translated to the Chinese.paraphrase xianhong de shanzao yijing xijing 'washed with a red mountain jujube.' The meaning nevertheless remains enigmatic." '


----------



## badger2

'Suanzaoren-tang was first described in the Shennong bencao jing, and we alsohave evidence fro Japanese Saiboko-tu in which the active ingredients have been identified (Journal of Natural Products, 1998 pp. 135-8). In another line of the prayer, 'enduri erseki daifu gala bargiyaki' "may the gods protect us from the hand of the doctors" and name iui huwang, the greatest divinity of Taoism, is invoked.'
(Notes on Manchu Ethnobotany, op cit)

Although Zizyphus species used in the following study are considered inferior to northeast Asian Zizyphus, its mode of action is noteworthy for potential signaling in the actin cytoskeleton mechanism:

'Erythrocytes pre-loaded with betulinic acid or its analogues and extensively washed in order to remove excess of the chemicals could not serve as hosts for Plasmodium falciparum parasites. Betulinic acid and its congeners can be responsible for in vitro anti-plasmodial activity of plant extracts, as shown for Zataria multiflora Boiss. (Labiatae) and Zizyphus vulgaris Lam. (Rhamnaceae). The activity is evidently due to incorporation of the compounds into the lipid bilayer of erythrocytes, caused by modifications of cholesterol-rich membrane rafts.' (Ziegler HL, et al, Bioorg. Med. Chem. (2004) 12: 119-27)

'Effects of peptide alkaloids from Zizyphus on calmodulin-dependent kinase II, on the basis of its ability to activate tryptophan 5-monooxygenase as its substrate in the presence of calmodulin. All thirteen alkaloids tested were stronger inhibitors than chlorpromazine (IC50 2.95 mM) which was stronger than pimozide (IC50 15.0 mM).'
(Han YN, et al, Inhibition of Calmodulin-Dependent Protein Kinase II by Cyclic Peptide Alkaloids from Zizyphus Species, Arch. Pharm. Res. (2005 Feb) 28: 159-63)


----------



## badger2

Florida Zizyphus
https://www.fws.gov/verobeach/MSRPPDFs/FLZizi.PDF


----------



## badger2

In Manchu shamanism, the jujube prevents adhesion of the malaria parasite. We now link this phenomenon to CD36:

Plasmodium / CD36
Targeted disruption of a ring-infected erythrocyte surface antigen (RESA)-like export protein gene in Plasmodium falciparum confers stable chondroi...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The severity of malaria caused by Plasmodium falciparum depends on the ability of parasites to sequester in the microvasculature of various organs through the adherrence of infected red blood cells to endothelial cell surface molecules, including CD36, CD31, ICAM-1 and the intervillous space of placenta via chondroitin-4-sulfate.'

Definitely a step forward in counteracting cancer metastases, when CD36 is linked to CRISPR/Cas9, and in addition, it links to lichen chemistry already shown in this thread for histone:

CD36 / CRISPR/Cas9
CRISPR/Cas9 Genome Editing Reveals That the Intron Is Not Essential for var2csa Gene Activation or Silencing in Plasmodium falciparum.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Expression of var genes is believed to be under epigenetic control as histone H3 lysine 9 trimethylation....18-bp binding element (18 base-pair binding element)....to actin.....The intronless var2csa gene can be silenced in late-stage parasites and via long-term culture or panning with CD36 receptor, although this silencing can be reversed via panning with chondroitin sulfate A....As many as 84% of PfEMP1 proteins -- excluding var2csa -- are believed to bind to human endothelial receptor CD36. Thus we attempted to induce var gene switching via long-term culture and panning (selective binding) with CD36,'


----------



## badger2

Importantly, Beckwith-Wiedemann syndrome links to malaria, here:

'An alternative mechanism for p57kip2 silencing is a change in chromatin structure of the promoter, as some BWS patients show increased histone H3 lysine 9 methylation, and decreased lysine 4 methylation (Diaz-Meyer N, et al, [2005] Alternative Mechanisms Associated with Silencing of CDKN1C in Beckwith-Wiedemann Syndrome, J. Med. Genet. 42: 648-55).'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development)


----------



## badger2

At the same time that Westerners at Peking were being introduced to the Emerald Ash Borer (1886), Japanese and German chemistry was unraveling Cannabis oil:

'Linoleic acid was first recognized by Hazura and Friedreich as a constituent of hempseed oil from Cannabis sativa. These authors demonstrated that the acid contained three double bonds since it formed hexahydroxystearic acid on oxidation and a hexabromostearic acid on bromination (Monatsch. [1887] 8: 147-5).
(Fatty Acids, Markley, p. 156)


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> At the same time that Westerners at Peking were being introduced to the Emerald Ash Borer (1886), Japanese and German chemistry was unraveling Cannabis oil:
> 
> 'Linoleic acid was first recognized by Hazura and Friedreich as a constituent of hempseed oil from Cannabis sativa. These authors demonstrated that the acid contained three double bonds since it formed hexahydroxystearic acid on oxidation and a hexabromostearic acid on bromination (Monatsch. [1887] 8: 147-5).
> (Fatty Acids, Markley, p. 156)


Badger thank you for sharing all of this information. I've been somewhat sidetracked looking into crohns, johnes disease, and paratuberculosis and other similar bacterial parasites linking them to several relatives and their health issues. Between what is physically visible among several of them and a bit of history of that leg of Rod's family it has been very interesting.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> We're not buying the "heavy calcium oxalate" tag for Viola. Gibbons does not caution on it for Viola though elsewhere he does caution for other plants. The vinegar dissolves calcium oxalate, though we wonder what it does to all that marvelous vitamin C. In addition, James Duke does not even list calcium oxalate in Viola (Duke's Phytochemical and Ethnobotanical Database). Two supporting articles for our argument are here:
> 
> Oxalate / Calcium
> [Prevention of the recurrence of urinary lithiasis: mineral waters with high or low calcium content?].  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> www. (ridiculous URL) type in "Key to Preventing Calcium Oxalate Stones is to Get the Right Amount of Calcium."


I found some more info on the "stones". It would be my guess that the C most likely offsets the oxalates if all other conditions are in line where they should be? It is along the lines that sunshine is needed but if you are lacking in C there will be other issues that come into play. I've been playing with a laser light with some promising results thus far. Its too bad my fav dentist is so far away or he could keep documentation as the teeth that have been damage are doing a new thing.


----------



## badger2

Yes, Euell Gibbons may have mentioned Dr. Jarvios' Vermont folk remedy that includes honey and apple cider vinegar. If a major plant expert like James Duke does not mention oxalate for a plant constituent, it is probably safe for consumption. What looms on the horizon is the conservation of plants, as many have been inadequately studied, for example the cyclotides of Viola and their anti-lymphoma activity: apoptosis. At this time, we are applying Viola tinctures directly onto a cutaneous melanoma lesion in an attempt to suppress metastases. In lieu of an installation in the Mohave region, readers in other areas can do conservation as well, i.e., Schisandra would grow in a small green-house outside of its usual range.

Permits for Threatened and Endangered Species
Permits for Threatened and Endangered Plant Species


----------



## Aletheia4u

Buck111 said:


> When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away.
> 
> I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.


 There's a cure, but the Pharmaceutical companies paid politicians to make sure that no doctors cannot practice any natural alternative medicines here in the States. That they must use their poison products for treating cancer.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Yes, Euell Gibbons may have mentioned Dr. Jarvios' Vermont folk remedy that includes honey and apple cider vinegar. If a major plant expert like James Duke does not mention oxalate for a plant constituent, it is probably safe for consumption. What looms on the horizon is the conservation of plants, as many have been inadequately studied, for example the cyclotides of Viola and their anti-lymphoma activity: apoptosis. At this time, we are applying Viola tinctures directly onto a cutaneous melanoma lesion in an attempt to suppress metastases. In lieu of an installation in the Mohave region, readers in other areas can do conservation as well, i.e., Schisandra would grow in a small green-house outside of its usual range.
> 
> Permits for Threatened and Endangered Species
> Permits for Threatened and Endangered Plant Species


Dealing with stones from a major detox I personally would avoid eating too many of these leaves for a vitamin source. Acerola berry, Nettle and Dandelion were the primary sources of what I used. Lacking sunshine also seems to be an issue living in the Midwest as there are so many bugs here and the winters are so cold. With plenty of C age spots I had gained while here is the Midwest also started going away too. I have not had an opportunity to try Schisandra and will have to wait on the violets until I get a decent means to process them. I have recused the plants every chance i got and spread the seeds around as I have found them over the years. 

While reading up on the crohn's and the tooth enamel regeneration I came across some information on the uv light activating the pituitary gland to produce A.melanocytes during the tooth regeneration process. (too many notes and a computer crash to get links). Now taking that back to a tooth that generated enamel under the gum area that I notice the last time my teeth were exrayed I'm pretty sure that vitamin C and K in the juice I made and drank after the chemical exposure played a part in that enamel formation (a dentist had drilled & filled in 95' but lots of pain ensued for several years). 

Galangal root of both varieties also has dark skin spot removal properties on some moles. Mixed with Amoxicillin will kill H.plylori, Giardia too if I recall and has been tested in lab to kill stomach cancer cells.


----------



## badger2

The basal cell carcinoma is spread along the transverse facial nerve. This location is also where missing teeth of the upper jaw are located. Geminoma of the pituitary compares with the few melanocytes that may be located there. Galangal (Alpinia) links to malaria in plants, and we have already mentioned CD36 metastasis and the fact that CD36 recognizes palmitic acid:

Podlipaev, SA, Zool. Inst. Russian Acad. Sci. (2000), Insect Trypanosomatids
'....The monophyletic Phytomonas clade appears to be recent. Intraphloemic flagellates show considerable genetic differences from the latex parasites and from the parasites of insects. On rRNA phylogenetic trees, Phytomonas (intraphloemic) form the earliest branch opf a monophyletic clade of plant flagellates. Phloem-inhabiting Phytomnas are causative agents of epiphytotic plant diseases of introduced plants in South America -- coffee, oil palm, coconut and the ornamental plant, Alpinia purpurata. The damage is so high that botanists consider Phytomonas to be a natural barrier for plant naturalization. Interestingly, coffee disease has reached epiphytotic proportions twice, in the beginning and in the middle of the last century. Intraphloemic trypansomatids have been found in 4 species of South American native palms (Camargo, 1999) but no trypanosomatids have been found in coconut and oil palms in their native regions or in Southeast Asia where palm agriculture is very extensive. Thus from these data and from classical "rules" of parasitology such pathogenic, non-stable host-parasite systems appear somewhat new, arising in the case of palms, within historical times.'

Separation technology is the problem with Viola: it contains palmitic acid. To apply a poultice of violet leaves feeds the tumor unnecessarily. That is why we used tincture instead.


----------



## badger2

Tracking Phytomonas indeed links to tumor lipids:

Phytomonic Acid
[Study of optically active aliphatic compounds in relation to phytomonic acid. II. Synthesis of optic antipodes and DL forms of 10-methyl-nonadecen...  - PubMed - NCBI

Same Author / Tumor Lipids
Immunochemical studies of organ and tumour lipids. XVII. The existence of two complement-fixing systems involving cerebroside.  - PubMed - NCBI

The CD36 study of Pascual, et al shows the lipid signature in metastases and beta-oxidation.

The vitexin in Viola links to isoorientin-vitexin assemblage already mentioned in the thread.

Lipid Oxidation
The Effect of Buckwheat Hull Extract on Lipid Oxidation in Frozen-Stored Meat Products.  - PubMed - NCBI

Helen A. Stafford
www.reed.edu/reed_magazine/sallyportal/posts/2012/bio-prof-bequeaths-fortune-to-reed.html


----------



## badger2

We link Helen Stafford's Alzheimer's to Fagopyrum anti-Alzheimer's

'An unusual UDP-glucoe:C-glucosyltransferase was described recently in Fagopyrum esculentum. The enzyme converted 2-Hydroxynaringenin to 6-(or 9)-C-glucosyl-2-hydroxynaringenin. The enzyme was quite specific and could not use naringenin, naringenin chalcone, or apigenin as substrate. Apparently, the essential prerequisite was the hemiketal structure provided by the 2-hydroxy group. Its molecular weight was about 41kDa with pH optimum of 9.8. In a subsequent step, H2O is eliminated to form the C-flavone glycosides, isoorientin and vitexin.'
(Stafford HA, Flavonoid Metabolism)

Ap 2017 China / Fagopyrum / Alzheimer's Micro-haemorrhage Inhibition
Neuroprotective Effect of Fagopyrum dibotrys Extract against Alzheimer's Disease.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Alpinia has activity:

'(E)-Labda-8(17), 12-diene-15,16-dial fro Hedychium coronarum and Alpinia galangal (Zingiberaceae), Sao Paulo, Brazil and China. Antifungal activity; V-79 IC50 18.5 mcg/mM.'
(Anticancer Drugs from Plants, Animals and Microorganisms p.52)


----------



## RodISHI

Phytochemical and Pharmacological Profiles of Three Fagopyrum Buckwheats


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Alpinia has activity:
> 
> '(E)-Labda-8(17), 12-diene-15,16-dial fro Hedychium coronarum and Alpinia galangal (Zingiberaceae), Sao Paulo, Brazil and China. Antifungal activity; V-79 IC50 18.5 mcg/mM.'
> (Anticancer Drugs from Plants, Animals and Microorganisms p.52)


It does not work on all of the dark spots or moles so different causation of the different spots I would guess. It does seem to do an overall improvement on skin color consistency. It did on mine anyhow.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> We link Helen Stafford's Alzheimer's to Fagopyrum anti-Alzheimer's
> 
> 'An unusual UDP-glucoe:C-glucosyltransferase was described recently in Fagopyrum esculentum. The enzyme converted 2-Hydroxynaringenin to 6-(or 9)-C-glucosyl-2-hydroxynaringenin. The enzyme was quite specific and could not use naringenin, naringenin chalcone, or apigenin as substrate. Apparently, the essential prerequisite was the hemiketal structure provided by the 2-hydroxy group. Its molecular weight was about 41kDa with pH optimum of 9.8. In a subsequent step, H2O is eliminated to form the C-flavone glycosides, isoorientin and vitexin.'
> (Stafford HA, Flavonoid Metabolism)
> 
> Ap 2017 China / Fagopyrum / Alzheimer's Micro-haemorrhage Inhibition
> Neuroprotective Effect of Fagopyrum dibotrys Extract against Alzheimer's Disease.  - PubMed - NCBI


Has it been tried on people that have memory loss due to using aspartame?


----------



## badger2

Don't know of the aspartame connections but Helen Stafford was writing about anti-Alzheimer's chemistry apparently before being diagnosed with Alzheimer's. For light/dentistry/enamel regeneration links, the V-79 cells that link to Alpinia came from Chinese hamster:

V-79 / UV / DNA Repair
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/37/9//3414.short?cited-by=yesI37/9/3414


----------



## badger2

DNA repair in V-79 cells treated with combinations of ultraviolet radiation and N-acetoxy-2-acetylaminofluorene (Journal Article) | SciTech Connect


----------



## RodISHI

I think its more the soup or juice I have used on the teeth issue along with the light. I went back through to recall what I put in the stew pot to make soup when that enamel came forth and repaired that tooth (that was 2007). I had also gave my pup Cilantro and diatomaceous earth when he was lil'. He had double the enamel on his baby teeth due to that. His baby teeth worried me when they did not come out at first when his adult teeth came in as they had such think enamel on them.
The soup had red cabbage, cilantro, orange, tomatoes, cilantro, beef rib meat, potatoes, peppers, carrots and tad of molasses plus I was taking a calcium every day and Amoxicillin. 

added Plus a friend had me use her light on a reoccurring warthens tumor which is where that tooth gain enamel....


----------



## badger2

There is a wavelength that goes into the files. The article states, 'V-79 cells do less excision repair of UV-irradiated DNA than do human fibroblasts, as indicated by the difficulty of measuring excision directly...UV irradiation of.254nm at 0.36 Watts / sq. M.'

What is the wavelength of the laser?


----------



## RodISHI

Low-power laser triggers stem cells to repair teeth

Scientists Have Found a Drug That Regenerates Teeth, And It Could Reduce The Need For Fillings

Stem cell-based biological tooth repair and regeneration


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> There is a wavelength that goes into the files. The article states, 'V-79 cells do less excision repair of UV-irradiated DNA than do human fibroblasts, as indicated by the difficulty of measuring excision directly...UV irradiation of.254nm at 0.36 Watts / sq. M.'
> 
> What is the wavelength of the laser?


Got me, I just order the best and most reasonable low level one I could find closet to what I had read about. Tried it on a loose tooth the first day and it tightened up by the next day. Tried it on the back tooth that had broken off a few times and a few weeks later noticed little white buds forming. Also used it on the warthens tumor was removed that needs fixed, it help a little on that too.


----------



## badger2

Did not find a wavelength of the laser that was used in the above report, though Alpinia links to V-79 and so does the wavelength 254nm. The report posted for V-79 cells mentions pyrimidine dimers excision repair. This links to pyridine at 254nm:

Py+ / 254nm
Capillary zone electrophoresis determination of aniline and pyridine in sewage samples using transient isotachophoresis with a system-induced termi...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The Py+ report also links to the anilino moiety we have already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## RodISHI

Here are the links I saved while searching the other day.

Endocardium
Trisetum flavescens. - Google Search
calcinogenic agent - Google Search
Protein-sugar Interactions. Association of wheat germ agglutinin (lectin) and O-(4-methyl-umbelliferyl)-glycosides - Privat - 2001 - FEBS Letters - Wiley Online Library
Proopiomelanocortin - Wikipedia
Melanocyte-stimulating hormone - Wikipedia
melanocyte-stimulating hormone - Google Search


----------



## RodISHI

Another thing is I started using sunlight on the distilled water again.


----------



## RodISHI

This one is interesting Proopiomelanocortin - Wikipedia as it leads to these two Erythropoietic protoporphyria - Wikipedia and Ferrochelatase - Wikipedia which I had not gotten to the other day when the puter crashed. It ties us back to loss of heme which takes us back to Glyphosate plus other chemicals, intestinal damage and nutrient deficiencies. I have also been taking a spoonful of Nettle each day for several months.


----------



## badger2

Well, it might say on the laser, but a 5mw HeNe is about 632.8 nm. Note that 630nm is the wavelength used to activate delta-aminolevulinic acid applied to basal cell carcinoma. The porphyrin uptake addiction by tumor cells is precisely why the aminolevulinic acid (ALA) was developed.


----------



## RodISHI

The package doesn't say. I went by the ad which I can't seem to find in searching now for it.

This is the light.
STREAMLIGHT LED Penlight, Aluminum, Maximum Lumens Output: 90, Blue, 5.30" - 39AU33|66122 - Grainger

A mixture I made for Rod to help his knees is also a daily supplement we both take. He calls it mud. That mix includes spirulina.


----------



## badger2

What caught the eye was the 4-methylumbelliferyl moiety, above. Regarding nodulation in plants, Stafford was on it:

'Subsequent work indicated that apigenin and luteolin, nod-induceres and strong chemoattractants, are recognized by a common receptor, but that there is an additional separate receptor for luteolin alone. Naringenin produced only a low response. Umbelliferone (a coumarin) and acetosyringone (lignin product) alsor produced strong chemotactic responses. A study of three regulatory nodD alleles in Rhizobium meliloti indicated that all three nod D copies have a common nod-promoter activating ability, but evolutionarily diverged flavonoid-recognizing abilities.'
....
Photoregulated Pathways

Three photoceptors have now been implicated in the regulation of flavonoid metabolism: the phytochrome R/FR system, the blue/UV-A light photoreceptor (cryptochrome, possibly a flavoprotein), and an unidentified UV-B receptor. (UV-A is a long wavelength UV between 320 and 400nm, whereas UV-B is a shorter wavelength between 280 and 320nm). All three photoreceptors are involved in flavonoid synthesis in cell suspension cultures of parsley (Petroselinum hortense) and in Sorghum seedlings....A synergistic effect in in anthocyanin biosynthesis that involved UV-B, red light, and an unidentified photosynthetic product was reported in apple fruit.'
(Stafford, Flavonoid Metabolism)

The important passage that links various skin cancers to the Australian Aboriginal tree, Codonocarpus, for Brassicaceae glucosinolates (and branched-chain amino acids) mentioned in this thread, as well as its use against cancers of the tongue, follows. Notice that the lower epidermis in plants is the basal cell carcinoma zone in humans:

'The effect of phytochrome on the two pathways leading to quercetin and to anthocyanin were compared in mustard seedlings (Sinapis alba). The effect of cytochrome on the two end products and their enzymes was different in the two studies. In the case of Beggs, et al, the independently measured anthocyanin-associated PAL (phenylalanine ammonia lyase) of the lower epidermis where quercitin is accumulated. Anthocyanin formation preceded that of quercitin. Broedenfeldt and Mohr concluded that the operation of phytochrome was the same in both cases, but that the difference in responsiveness toward the 'stored phytochrome signal' made the difference. They found no close correlation between the activities of PAL and chalcone synthase and the rates of synthesis of the end products. Their assumption, however, that the rate of enzyme synthesis and turnover are the same in all cells  involved may not be valid, especially since the two products are produced in different cells of the epidermis.'
(Stafford HA, op cit)


----------



## badger2

Apparently, Streamlight is not a laser? This is precisely why UV detection technology links to the question of coherence: is the 630 nm wavelength used in basal cell carcinoma therapy coherent? If not, why not? The answer may link to Stafford's synergistic wavelengths quoted above.


----------



## badger2

Obviously, one can now compare the "stored phytochrome signal" to the death-bringing cancer compound, aminolevulinic acid (ALA).


----------



## badger2

Stafford Was On It

Stafford may have presupposed the chemistry of fungal meningitis, which outbreak in the U.S. links to the fungus Exserohilum. Stafford invokes Sorghum as shown, and to establish the genus, mycologists grew the fungus on a sorghum substrate. By doing so, they attempted to differentiate the genus due to such parameters  as pigmentation of the hilum of the fungus. We'll note there that this links to two items:

1.) Sorghum species are apparently devoid of saponins, which would link mammalian erythrocyte haemolysis.

One link to Exserohilum's hilum is also a link to septum formation and to Viola cyclotides and their target phospholipids. In other words, reasons why Viola evolved to manufacture cyclotides as defense chemistry::

2.) Salmonella Resistance / Cyclotides
Resistance to the cyclotide cycloviolacin O2 in Salmonella enterica caused by different mutations that often confer cross-resistance or collateral ...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Any single mutation alone could not explain the resistance levels observed....FTSW is proposed to be a lipid II flippase in E. coli and as a late recruit to the divisome, it has an important role in septum formation. This mutation might be involved in blocking access of cyclotides to the phosphatidylethanolamines (PE) phospholipids, which are preferentially targeted by cyclotides....segment EZ40-A249 which contains the resistence mutation, is a key element in functioning of FTSW in the septal peptidylglycan....are required for  constriction of the FtsZ ring.'

We note a saponin haemolytic index that links back to the Chinese Emerald Ash Borer as well as to fungal meningitis causal agent, Exserohilum:

'Bereits Eijkman (1886) isolierte Quercitrin aus Blaettern von Forsythia suspense Vahl. und Osmanthus fragrans Lour.....Chionanthus virginicus L.: Wurzelrinde (root bark) saponin haemolytic index 1100-1250.'
(J. American Pharm. Assoc. [1942] 31: 129)

This haemolytic index goes into the fungal meningitis file which corresponds to Cavanna's tumor lipids / 10- methyl-nonadecenoic acid, previously mentioned.


----------



## badger2

Therefore, we question the mycolgist's assumption that the genus, Exserohilum, can be constructed on the basis of a sorghum substrate.


----------



## badger2

Stafford Was On It

'An interesting difference in induction by a fungal elicitor and UV light was demonstrated in parsley cell cultures. Both fungal elicitor and UV light induced the synthesis of two 4-coumarate:CoA ligase enzymes controlled by two homologous genes. Only UV  irradiation (generally at about 320 nm), however, induced chalcone synthase activity and the synthesis of flavonoid glycosides that are postulated to function in UV protection. The fungal elicitor induced the pathway leading to the phytoalexin furanocoumarins. Changes due to transient increases in the transcription rates of all of the above defense genes have been observed. Further detail of the initial steps in the light-dependent reactions indicated that variations in the UV fluence at 350 nm (UV-A) affected the duration of the transient increase, but not the initial rate of increase of mRNA, the translational activity, or the lag period. Blue light pretreatment increased the amounts of mRNA and abolished the lag period and the effect remained cryptic until  the subsequent UV light treatment. Far-red light following the UV light resulted in a shortened accumulation period of the mRNA. Therefore, all three photoreceptors were involved.'
Stafford HA, op cit)


----------



## badger2

'Aminolevulinic Acid in Photodynamic Therapy

Photodynamic therapy (PDT) combines the use of photosensitizing drugs and visible light for the treatment of various dermatological diseases, particularly non-melanoma skin cancer and precancerous actinic keratoses. The concept is predicated on the insight that tumor tissue selectively absorbs greater amounts of porphyrins than surrounding non-tumor tissue. The agents most widely employed in PDT are porphyrins, their precursors, or derivatives thereof. The photosensitized chemical reaction is oxygen-dependent. Light delivered to the skin is absorbed by porphyrin molecules. These molecules transfer their energy to oxygen, forming reactive oxygen species that result in injury or destruction of the lipid-rich membranes and subsequent tissue damage.....The porphyrin precursor, delta-aminolevulinic acid ALA) is converted to various porphyrins, particularly protoporphyrin, in tissues including the skin, and is subsequently eliminated rapidly from the body, thereby minimizing the period of skin sensitivity to a few hours....predominantly in the blue portion (maximum porphyrin absorption) or red portion (better tissue penetration).'
(The Pharmacological Basis of Therapeutics, p. 1688)


----------



## badger2

Stafford Was On It

We continue the Stafford excerpt to make the furanocoumarin link to the photodynamic chemistry already posted:

'Therefore, all three photoreceptors were involved.  The induction of furanocoumarins de novo upon infection is in question, however, since subsequent work indicated that furanocoumarins are present in uninfected parsley plants in such high concentrations that no increase would be observed upon infection with spores of Phytophthora megasperma....The entire light-induced pathway from at least the level of chalcone synthase to the flavonoid end products is considered to occur within the same epidermal cells of intact parsley leaves.'
Stafford HA, op cit)

In Notes on Manchu Ethnobotany, Saksaha (Spring 1999), mention is made of of some uses of herbal-induced photosensitivity caused by both indiscriminate use of Ammi majus and by prescription using A. majus for gout, in which the patient in Jehol is advised to stay out of the light to prevent a reaction. For the former, we excerpt from that article:

' "The identification of the herbs by microscopic, chromatographic and biological techniques demonstrated that they contained the linear furanocoumarins (psoralens) 5-MOP, 8-MOP, and oxypeucedanin, each in concentration of 1%. Because of a large immigrant population in our country, we expect to see more cases in the future." [Phytotoxic Dermatitis Following Use of Ammi majus Fruit for Vitiligo, Ossenkoeppele, van der Sluis, van Vloten, Akademisch Ziekenhuis, afd. Dermatologie, Utrecht Ned. Tijdschr. Geneeskd, 134:11, pp. 478-80].'
(Notes on Manchu Ethnobotany, op cit)


----------



## badger2

Here are some wavelengths:

HeNe 632.8 nm / Bone Morphoge4nic Protein / 
EFFECT OF LOW-LEVEL LASER THERAPY AND OXYTOCIN ON OSTEOPOROTIC BONE MARROW-DERIVED MESENCHYMAL STEM CELLS.  - PubMed - NCBI

Nd:YAG Laser  1064 nm 
Effects of High Power-Pulsed Nd:YAG Laser Irradiation on the Release of Transforming Growth Factor-beta (TGF-β) and Vascular Endothelial Growth Fac...  - PubMed - NCBI

Here, the tumor is first injected with dye:

Breast Cancer / Metastatic Melanoma / Indocyanine Green Absorption Peak @800 nm / Glycated Chitosan Adjuvant
Dinitrophenyl hapten with laser immunotherapy for advanced malignant melanoma: A clinical study.  - PubMed - NCBI

Skin Rejuvenation / 10,400 nm / Type III Procollagen / TGF-beta / mir-29a / AKT
The comparison of the rejuvenation effects on the skin of Wistar rats between 10600 nm CO2 fractional laser and retinoic acid.  - PubMed - NCBI

Melanoma / Yttrium-Aluminum-Garnet @1064 nm
Melanogenesis inhibition in mice using a low-fluence 1064-nm Q-switched neodymium-doped yttrium aluminum garnet laser: a pilot study.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Post #396 mentions calcinogenic agents.

Calcinogenic Solanum, 1976
Calcinogenic factor in Solanum malacoxylon: evidence that it is 1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D3-glycoside.  - PubMed - NCBI

The paradox is that the bitching about butterfly gardens and Trump's Wall is behind the times. Viola grows on serpentine soils low in calcium, and is host to Speyeria, which rearing gardens can be established at the edge of the Mohave. Cyclotides from Viola are taken up by lymphoma cells.


----------



## badger2

With some experience rearing moths and butterflies from egg to adult, badger2 would be interested in the genus Speyeria. If not a butterfly house, at least a puppet theater for tourists.

No Protection: Ueber das Marionettentheater

Oregon Silverspot
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speyeria_zerene-hippolyta


----------



## badger2

Speyeria zerene hippolyta - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

One interesting aspect is that low-calcium food-plants evolved with the pteridine chemistry sequestered in the silver spots of the wings, while Viola arvensis (already mentioned in the thread) evolved to be able to grow on heavy-metal slag heaps.

Speyeria coronis semiramis
butterfliesofamerica.com/speyeria_coronis_semiramis_live1.htm


----------



## badger2

URL is Butterflies of America website.


----------



## badger2

Fish and butterfly models as cancer models via wavelengths. The chemistry is interesting because rhododendrons are poisonous to camelids, all of which animals originated in what is now called the United States:

Wing Scale Pollen Transfer / Rhododendron
Reproduction in Flame Azalea (Rhododendron calendulaceum, Ericaceae): A Rare Case of Insect Wing Pollination.  - PubMed - NCBI

Colias / 550 nm
Pterin pigments amplify iridescent ultraviolet signal in males of the orange sulphur butterfly, Colias eurytheme.  - PubMed - NCBI

Xiphophorus Melanophores / 410 nm
Light-induced pigment aggregation in cultured fish melanophores: spectral sensitivity and inhibitory effects of theophylline and cyclic adenosine-3...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....and very little to those longer than 500 nm....'


----------



## badger2

We have mentioned Hartwell's Plants Used Against Cancer, and it was Hartwell who was connected to the labs that initially undertook the synthesis of taxol.  At the time, these labs were already looking for 9KB activity from natural sources, and taxol proved to have 9KB activity. Mention has been made in this thread of flaxseed (Linum).

Thus, we connect our mascot butterfly for melanoma, which has to be Euptoieta claudia:

Euptoieta claudia
Euptoieta claudia - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mexican Euptoieta hegesia
Euptoieta hegesia - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Note that host plants for E. claudia include both Viola and Podophyllum. For the former host-plant, it is the cyclotides of Viola that are taken up by lymphoma cells that is of interest when comparing the latter host-plant: it is the spindle-poison mechanism in podophyllotoxin that links to taxol. Etoposide has already been mentioned in this thread.

Linum album / Podophyllotoxin
Potential anticancer agents II: antitumor and cytotoxic lignans from Linum album (Linaceae).  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

One would, of course, align fatty acids of Cannabis with those of Linum for future comparisons on the metastases trajectory.

Korean Catholics are not monkeying around:

Colletotrichum / Taxol
Systematic Analysis of the Anticancer Agent Taxol-Producing Capacity in Colletotrichum Species and Use of the Species for Taxol Production.  - PubMed - NCBI

Colletotrichum-Infected Flax Plants
[Linamarin content of healthy and of Colletotrichum lini infected, young flax plants].  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

24 Jul 2017 Charlie Gard's Family Ends Legal Fight
Charlie Gard's family ends legal fight: 'We will miss him terribly'
'....Hirano....'

Hirano M, Mitochondrial Disease Research
quest.mda.org/article/mitochondrial-disease-research-talk-michio-hirano
'....The first point mutation in mitochondria was identified in 1988, Hirano notes, referring to the discovery that such a mutation causes Leber's hereditary optic neuropathy.'

Leber's Congenital Amaurosis
Leber's congenital amaurosis - Wikipedia

Leber's syndromes also links to eye research with Tupaia, already a model animal for hepatitis B virus:

'Crx is necessary for normal cone and rod function and is implicated in human photoreceptor degeneration and Leber's Congenital Amaurosis. (LCA; MIM#602225). It binds to the promoter sequences of several additional photoreceptor-specific genes.'
(Inborn Errors of Development, p. 104, Development of the Eye)


----------



## badger2

Leber's syndromes overlap with Joubert's, which include hemartomas of the tongue. This will go into the comparative file for CD36 and metastases for OSCC (oral squamous cell carcinoma), already mentioned in the thread:

'Senior-Loeken syndrome is an autosomal recessive syndrome consisting of vermian hypoplasia the MTS, retinopathy, and NPH. It was independently described in 1961 by Senior et al and Loeken et al. Neurological problems have included episodic hyperpnea and apnea, retinopathy often consistent with Leber congenital amaurosis (LCA) and mental retardation, suggesting some degree of cortical involvement. There have been patients reported with JS with LCA as a separate syndrome, although further analysis may indicate it is part of the DAS/Senior-Loeken complex, as the renal involvement may not manifest until later in life
....
Varadi-Papp syndrome/OFD VI....congenital heart defects and hypothalamic hemartomas have also been identified....although their discordance for tongue tumors and DWM (Dandy-Walker malformation) is notable and further illustrates the variability that can be observed in patient -- even siblings -- with JSRD. Further studies will be needed to definitively classify these disorders.'
(Inborn Errors of Development, p. 1364, The Molecular Basis of Joubert Syndrome and Related Disorders)


----------



## badger2

It is the strange shape of the transformed melanoma cells that links to taxol's mechanism of action.

'M-00039 Taxol C47 H51 N O14, isolated from Taxus brevifolia and T. cuspidata (Taxaceae); antileukemic, antitumor, especially against melanoma. Biochemical tool extensively used to study cellular shape and function.'
(Southon & Buckingham, Dictionary of Alkaloids)


----------



## badger2

The question of origins arise as to anti-melanoma taxol:

Colletotrichum / Taxol
Systematic Analysis of the Anticancer Agent Taxol-Producing Capacity in Colletotrichum Species and Use of the Species for Taxol Production.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....As C. dematium is stored in liquid nitrogen, under mineral oil, or in a deep freezer at KACC, we requested to test samples from each storage condition to compare the effects of storage method on taxol production. Although all of the C. dematium samples could produce taxol, the one stored under mineral oil produced more than 10 times the amount of taxol than those stored under other conditions....To date, at least two Colletotrichum species have been shown to produce taxol; namely, C. gloeosporoides isolated from the leaves of Justicia gendarussa, Plumeria acutifolia and Tectona grandis, and C. capsici isolated from diseased chili pepper fruits.
....
We identified 6 additional TS-bearing (taxadiene synthase), Colletotrichum species with the potential to produce taxol....We are suspicious of the TS gene origin, because the 100% homology among TS genes from the Taxus species and Colletotrichum species indicates that the gene from the Taxus species originated from the taxol-producing endophytic fungi rather than from plants.'


----------



## badger2

We excerpt from Michael Moore's Medicinal Plants of the Desert and Canyon West to compare chemistries involved with the taxol-produicing fungus, Colletotrichum and its potential host plants:

'Acanthaceae. Justicia californica (Benth.) D. Gibson (p. 127), Beloperone, Chupa Rosa.Dry sandy rocky soils, especially washes, < 800m  w PR (San Diego River e of Wildcat Canyon), DSonora, Arizona, New Mexico.'
(The Jepson Manual, Higher Plants of California)

We follow the chemistry of Justicia genarussa, mentioned in the thread:

'2-(2-Aminobenzylamino) benzyl alcohol  C14 H16 N2 O isolated from Justicia gendarussa (Acanthaceae)
....
Peganidine C14 H16 N2 O2 alkaloid from Peganum harmala.'
(Southon and Buckingham, Dictionary of Alkaloids)

Peganum harmala (Zygophylaceae) African Rue, "Soma". A native, like Tumbleweed, of northern India, Afghanistan and southern Russia, it was first noticed growing in the U.S. in the 1930s near Fallon, Nevada and Deming, New Mexico. I have seen it increasing its presence here, now growing from El Paso north to the Guadelupe Mountains., westward through the southern counties of New Mexico into Arizona. It is most frequently seen along secondary paved and dirt roads in our lower canyons, alluvial flats, and grazinf lands. Because the plant is especially poisonous to sheep, eradication projects have continued over the years with some success. The only problem is that rural highways get regular maintenance and mowing; the capsules are carried for miles caught between the blades of machinery, and sown gleefully (for the plant) and tragically (for the sheep) farther and farther away from the original plants.

Recent Russian studies have verified the effectiveness of many of the folk usages in Russia and India, particularly its treatment for skin conditions. Eczematous and exfoliative dermatitis and psoriasis respond well to an external wash of the herb or root tea and internal use of the tincture or tea in small frequent doses....10-20 drops, 4-5 times a day during acute episodes. (tincture, Method B, 1:5, 60% alcohol).
....
There are clearly defined cardiovascular effects from the plant, especially from the seeds. Moderate doses (40-50 drops) increase the force of the pulse, peak aortal flow, and myocardial contractile force but decrease pulse rate and total blood pressure; this may be part of its mood-elevating effect and also part of the reason many old people in the eastern states of the U.S.S.R. take the tea regularly. Besides, it probably grows outside their homes.

Constituents: Seeds: harmaline, peganine, harmine, vascinone; Root: same, plus harmol; Herb: peganine, vascinone, and 4,5-hydroxytryptamine, peganidine, and deoxypeganine.'
( Moore M, Medicinal Plants of the Desert and Canyon West)


----------



## badger2

We next link Hartwell's entry for Peganum and African uses of Justicia:

'Peganum harmala L. for tumors of the testicles.' 
(Hartwell J, Plants Used Against Cancer)

The leaf of Justicia euosmia Lindau is made by the Bugu into an ointment with butter for applications to pimples and pustules.  Brennan mentions a similar use including applications to blister. The Bondei use the leaf of Justicia matammensis Oliv.  as a vegetable and feed the foliage to small stock. A decoction of the root is a Bondei remedy for inflammation of the testicles. The leaf and root are Shambala remedies for heart diseases. The leaf of J. striata Bullock is used in East Africa by the Shambala as a remedy for pimples and the Haya as a gonorrhoea remedy. The effect is markedly diuretic.'
(Watt JM, Breyer-Brandwijk MG, The Medicinal and Poisonous Plants of Southern and Eastern Africa)

The chemistry and uses above clearly link to the host plant of taxol-producing Colletotrichum gloeosporioides and its host, Justicia gendarussa.


----------



## badger2

Mitochondrial DNA Depletion Syndrome
Mitochondrial DNA depletion syndrome - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

MDDS, above, mentions Charlie Gard's RRM2B.

RRM2B
RRM2B - Wikipedia
'....cholangiocarcinoma....'

Cholangiocarcinoma
Cholangiocarcinoma - Wikipedia
'....scleral icterus....'

Thus, we continue the Acanthaceae trajectory already begun in this thread.

'Acanthaceae. 

The root of the Tanganyika plant, Acanthus pubescens Engl., is used by the Haya as a remedy for icterus but unfortunately, we have not been able to trace any further detail.'
(The Medicinal and Poisonous Plants of Southern and Eastern Africa)


----------



## badger2

Hirano, et al / Mitochondrial DNA Depletion / Neurogastrointestinal Encephalomyopathy
Administration of deoxyribonucleosides or inhibition of their catabolism as a pharmacological approach for mitochondrial DNA depletion syndrome.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Yahoo's Finance Section:

Marine Dog
Marine dog with cancer gets tear-filled farewell


----------



## badger2

The Costs of Drug Pimp Cancer
refugeassociation.org/2017/07/santa-ana-national-wildlife-refuge-ground-zero-for-border-wall-expansion/


----------



## badger2

This Santa Ana update includes a photo of the children's attempt to understand. Apparently, there will be no drones. The URL is correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2

We will be linking the chemistry of butterfly wings to the chemistry of MDS:

Hirano, et al
Administration of deoxyribonucleosides or inhibition of their catabolism as a pharmacological approach for mitochondrial DNA depletion syndrome.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Some forms of MDS are caused by mutations in genes encoding anabolic enzymes: TK2 (encoding thymidine kinase), DGUOK (encoding  deoxyguanosine kinase), RRM2B (encoding p53R2, the p53-inducible small subunit of ribonucleotide reductase, RNR).'

The TK2 links to herpes simplex virus thymidine kinase used as a promoter, whilst the RRM2B links to several cancers:

Ap 2017 United Kingdom / RRM2B
Ribonucleotide Reductase Requires Subunit Switching in Hypoxia to Maintain DNA Replication.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The differences observed between purine and pyrimidine pools are not fully understood.....RRM2B is significantly induced (2- 3.5-fold) in colorectal, osteosarcoma, glioblastoma, and esophageal cancer cell lines....As RKO cells showed highest level of RRM2B expression, we chose RKO cells as a model line....A verified hypoxia signature in colorectal adenocarcinoma....the lower level of hypoxia (< 0.1% O2) induces replication stress and this is the signal that initiates the DDR (DNA damage response) including p53 stabilization.
....
We used CRISPR/Cas9 to construct a RRM2B knockout....It is important here to state that the oxygen does not affect the stability of the tyrosyl radical, and it is only required for tyrosyl radical formation.....Our analysis revealed three principle O2 cavity tunnels (T1-T3) in both proteins (RRM2 and RRM2B) which could be employed as access points....RRM2B could act as a better oxygen-sequestering  agent than RRM2....Oxygen-entering frequencies are greater for RRM2B ( 68% at monomer 1, 22% at monomer 2) than for RRM2 (14% at monomer 1, 0% at monomer 2), which indicates differential oxygen-turnover susceptibilities....A specific role for RRM2B in hypoxic stress response....results in an open phenylalanine channel specifically in RRM2B which is connected with oxygen tunnel T3.'


----------



## badger2

Ít has been shown that Alba produces an overall reduction in pigment synthesis. Watt has suggested that this mutant devotes less GTP or guanosine to pteridine synthesis; the corresponding amount of guanosine might be used for other functions. The ecological aspects of this polymorphism are beyond the scope of this article. It will be only mentioned that Alba is less resistant to to diseases at higher temperatures, which implies the prescence of a metabolic difference already in the preimaginal stages. Since Alba remains present in natural populations, especially under cool conditions, a still unknown factor must counteract this disadvantage.
....
The Colias croceus strain originates from the south of France; the larvae are raised on potted alfalfa in winter, in a cool greenhouse (5-15 degrees C), under natural (short) photoperiod.''
(Descimon H, Pteridine Biosynthesis and Nitrogen Metabolism in the Butterfly, Colias croceus and its "Älba" Mutant, in Chemistry and Biology of Pteridines Vol. 4)

We have already mentioned isoleucine from the Australian Aboriginal tree, Codonocarpus. From the same volume, we link isoleucine to the thymidine kinase of the Hirano, et al report:

'Cell synchronization was achieved by isoleucine deprivation....Results of the in situ assay may also depend on deoxyuridine transport properties and thymidine kinase activity of cells.'
(Rode W, et al, Thymidylate Synthetase (EC  2.1.1.45) from L1210 Mouse Leukemia Cells -- Cell Cycle Pattern and Affinity Chromotography Purification, in Chemistry and Biology of Pteridines, Vol. 4)


----------



## badger2

Health and Lifestyle includes doing something about ecology. For instance, the Variegated Fritillary, Euptoieta Claudia feeds on may-apple which links temperature to the north-south axis, though E. claudia in California does not feed on may-apple (Podophyllum):

Podophyllum peltatum
https://plants/usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=POPE

E. Claudia is at Trump's Wall.

Border Wall
Trump administration seeks to sidestep border wall environmental study: sources

Santa Ana Checklist
Santa Ana NWR Butterfly Checklist


Doing Something About Ecology

The scenario includes raising pests of Cannabis to learn more about anti-cancer benefits of the oil from the plant.

Which pest is more cancer-aware than the others?

Cannabis Pests
Cannabis pests


----------



## badger2

Podophyllum peltatum
Plants Profile for Podophyllum peltatum (mayapple)

Thus, the children at Santa Ana see different chemistry when they see an E. Claudia than when E. Claudia is seen in California.

Suggested listening: Stan Getz, On the Alamo


----------



## badger2

Euptoieta claudia feeds on Viola, Passiflora, Linum, and Podophyllum. The latter is a proven anti-cancer plant. Therefore, we snub border walls with information anarchy:

Pigments of E. claudia are dependent upon the chemistry of the host plant.

'Viola odorata L. Usos vulgares: Las flores como emoliente y laxantes, tomadas en cocimiento. Contiene una materia colorante que varia al rojo con los acidos y al verde con los alkalis....El doctor Leopoldo Hernandez Chavez informa que he encontrado en esta planta propiedades curativas contra el cancer del estomago y intestinos. Dosis: Para el cocimiento de las flores, 8 gramas en un litro de agua. Farmacopea Mexicana.'
(Martinez M, Plantas Medicinales de Mexico, 1959)


----------



## badger2

Builders of any wall near the Santa Ana National Wildlife Refuge, akin to fracking, will be deliberately bringing up ancient and/or dormant microorganisms from the depths. Colias studies at Santa Ana will be on the cutting edge of Wolbachia technology against viruses such as Zika. Threatened species at Santa Ana include ocelot and sabal palm.

Colias / Wolbachia
Strong cytoplasmic incompatibility and high vertical transmission rate can explain the high frequencies of Wolbachia infection in Japanese populati...  - PubMed - NCBI

'Guano. Xaan o Xan en Maya. Inodes japa Wright (= Sabal japa). Se dice que en Yucatan emplean (? que parte de ella?), por sus propiedades tonicas, nutritivas  y vitalizantes; que el cocimiento calma la irritacion del sistema nervioso, estimula la digestion, aumenta el apetito y favorece la asimilacion.'
(Martinez, op cit)


----------



## badger2

Colias eurytheme is occasionally found at Santa Ana National Wildlife Refuge. Important climate-change documentation links C. eurytheme (and its mosquito-destroying Wolbachian symbiont) to fossil Sabal palms found at the Allenby Formation, British Columbia.

Colias eurytheme
Colias eurytheme - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2

We now link even more tightly the Charlie Gard case and the butterfly mascot:

Butterfly-Inhabiting Wolbachia / Pteridines / Riboflavin Provisioning
Riboflavin Provisioning Underlies Wolbachia's Fitness Contribution to Its Insect Host.  - PubMed - NCBI

As Hirano et al have stated....
Administration of deoxyribonucleosides or inhibition of their catabolism as a pharmacological approach for mitochondrial DNA depletion syndrome.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....We propose increasing cellular availability of deficient dNTP precursor by direct administration of the dN or inhibition of its catabolism....deoxyguanosine kinase mutation....'

We have linked Wolbachia to B vitamins and the butterfly, Colias.  We now link Hirano et al's deoxyguanosine (kinase[italics]) to vitamin B deficiency in order to further the investigative trajectory:

Deoxyguanosine Kinase / Folate-Vitamin B Deficiency
Folate-deficient human lymphoblasts: changes in deoxynucleotide metabolism and thymidylate cycle activities.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

Charlie Gard, et al

1996: Consanguineous Parents / Amsterdam
Depletion of mitochondrial deoxyribonucleic acid in a family with fatal neonatal liver disease.  - PubMed - NCBI

Israel: Unrelated Israeli-Druze Families
The deoxyguanosine kinase gene is mutated in individuals with depleted hepatocerebral mitochondrial DNA.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....two additional families of Druze and Moroccan origin.'

We begin to assemble pertinent genes.

PEO1
Twinkle helicase (PEO1) gene mutation causes mitochondrial DNA depletion.  - PubMed - NCBI

We will be linking Mormon genealogical tendencies in Utah to the MDS SUCLA2 (Faroe Islands founder effect) for methylmalonic aciduria:

May 2017  SUCLA2 / Methylmalonic Aciduria
SUCLA2-Related Mitochondrial DNA Depletion Syndrome, Encephalomyopathic Form with Methylmalonic Aciduria  - PubMed - NCBI

Jul 2017  SUCLA2-Down Syndrome
Co-occurring Down syndrome and SUCLA2-related mitochondrial depletion syndrome.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

We have established the increased levels of methylmalonic acid in urine and plasma linking Charlie Gard's MDS. The following excerpt is from Plaut G.W.E., Laboratory for the Study of Hereditary and Metabolic Disease, University of Utah, Salt Lake City, which is entitled 'Enzymic Formation of Riboflavin,' in Pteridine Chemistry, 1964:

This radioactive basic substance can be eluted off the cation exchange column by ammonium hydroxide, and has been identified as ribitylamine by paper electrophoresis and paper chromatography. It is obvious from these results that at the stage of the Dowex 50 column material X consists of at least two components: 1.) ribitylamide (which is retained by the cation exchanger) and 2.) a component(s) which passes through the cation exchange column and which retains carbon atoms of the pyrimidine ring moiety of 6,7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine. It seemed possible that alloxanic acid (Fig. 7) could be this second substance. 

We know now that this is not the case. However, this assumption led to attempts to degrade the unknown component in the charcoal effluent in the presence of a carrier of non-radioactive alloxanic acid and resulted in additional information about its composition. Treatment of alloxanic acid with alkali leads to the formation of oxomalonic acid (mesoxalic acid) and urea (Fig. 7). Examination of the results presented in Table 7 reveals that the treatment in this manner of the unknown compound derived from 6,7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine-2-C led to the formation of radioactive urea (identified by paper chromatography) and non-radioactive oxomalonic acid.

On the other hand, in a similar experiment in which 6.7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine-4,8a-C served as substrate, the degradation of product urea did not contain significant radioactivity while the 2,4-dinitrophenylhydrazone of oxomalonic acid (identified by paper chromatography) was radioactive. These results suggest that carbon atom no. 2 of the lumazine remains associated with two nitrogen atoms in the unknown compound, since urea is the only radioactive product of degradation of this material when it is formed from 6,7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine-2-C.'


----------



## RodISHI

Some notes I came across last night possibly linking Wolbachia to prions too. 

Today doing more research on intestinal parasites hydrangea root kills. The brain gut axis and nutrient depletion coincide with intestinal parasites too.


----------



## badger2

'Furthermore, it is likely that carbons 4, 3a, and 8a from the lumazine are transferred as a unit to the unknown compound since in experiments with 6.7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine-4,8a-C radioactivity is recovered in oxomalonic acid. It is not clear at the moment whether the separation of ribitylamine and the remainder of the heterocyclic ring derived from 6,7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine occurs during the enzymic conversion of the lumazine to riboflavin or whether it is due to secondary chemical decomposition occurring during the separation process.

Some evidence suggests that the latter is true and that the primary product formed during enzymic action is a very unstable compound which cleaves easily to ribityllumazine and into the remainder of the heterocyclic ring system of the lumazine....The preceding experiments have demonstrated that the chemical changes which are catalyzed by riboflavin synthetase involves the heterocyclic ring system of the lumazine....It can be seen that substitution of the ribityl group by a methyl or beta-hydroxyethyl group does not lead to the formation of an analogous flavin. Furthermore, all of the epimeric forms of the tetrahydropentylo derivatives have now been synthesized in collaboration with Dr. Winestock (except the L-ribityl compound).

These pentyl analogs as well as the corresponding glucityl, mannityl, and galactityl derivatives are not convertible to the corresponding isoalloxazine compounds. However, this does not mean that these compounds cannot react with the enzyme. Thus, as can be seen in Fig. 9, 6.7-dimethyl-8-D-xylityllumazine inhibits the conversion of 6.7-dimethyl-8-ribityllumazine to riboflavin competitively. Another potent inhibitor in this series is 6.7-dimethyl-8-D-5'-deoxyribityllumazine. However, the behavior of this compound differs from that of the D-xylityl derivative in that (a) the inhibition is not competitive with the ribityllumazine derivative and (b) it is the only substance we have found so far which is converted at a very slow rate to the corresponding isoalloxazine, namely, 5'-deoxyriboflavin.'

This 5'-deoxyriboflavin moiety is comparable to riboflavin provisioning in the Colias-Wolbachia assemblage as well as the dNTP precursor including the deoxyguanosine kinase mutation in MDS.


----------



## badger2

Welcome back, R. We can use more info on the resonance with Hirano's neurogastrointestinal encephalomyopathy.
Administration of deoxyribonucleosides or inhibition of their catabolism as a pharmacological approach for mitochondrial DNA depletion syndrome.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

thank you Badger,
Been busy canning marinated mushrooms and pickled goodies for a few days. Before that had a bout taking the Hydrangea root the first few days. It never occurred to me that when the calcium oxalate (the gall stones) started breaking up it would put more calcium into the intestines which of course can cause extreme cramping, especially if you are already taking calcium to help those teeth repair themselves. The plus side of it is Gall stones are exiting rapidly.


----------



## RodISHI

*Beer bellies in the little people that have never drank the beer?http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0378109786900728*
*http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0378109786900728*
*http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0378109786900728*
*Magnesium, manganese and mutual depletion systems in halophilic ...*
www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0378109786900728
by E de Médicis - ‎1986 - ‎Cited by 13 - ‎Related articles
_Magnesium_, manganese and mutual _depletion_ systems in halophilic _bacteria_ ... of the mutual _depletion_ model: this cytoplasmic enzyme utilizes _magnesium_ (Mg)

The effect of magnesium on mitotic spindle formation in _Schizosaccharomyces pombe_

A Mammalian-Like DNA Damage Response of Fission Yeast to Nucleoside Analogs

Enzymes for everything from bread to beer and chickens too plus a sister company to provide the meds to treat and put them to bed. The great addiction of America farmers to pesticide use just adds to the great expansion of bellies for all.


----------



## badger2

Yes. Fission yeast gets down to the mitochondria and the damage response links to CVharlie Gard's RRM2B gene damage response. We thus align the comparison to Charlie Gard's sevoflurane anaesthesia to see what happens:

Sevoflurane Epileptiform EEG
Influence of the sevoflurane concentration on the occurrence of epileptiform EEG patterns.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## jillian

Buck111 said:


> When people get sick most will rush off to a doctor for diagnoses and treatments. And, if diagnosed with cancer, most will obediently do whatever the doctor recommends they do. When cancer is diagnosed, one of the first things a doctor wants to do is "treat" (treating is not curing) the sick person with chemotherapy. There are several different types of chemotherapy and it is a guessing game on which one to "try". If one doesn't work, the doctor will try another. The number one purpose of chemotherapy is to slow down cancers progression and hopefully postpone the death of the patient. Sometimes cancer will go into regression. Regression simply means the cancer has stopped growing or shrank. It does not mean the cancer has gone away.
> 
> I have done extensive research on cancer, its treatments and its cures with my aim focused on cures. The following video is one of many actual cures for cancer. It is very lengthy and also very informative. I suggest anybody who is interested in curing cancer watch it. Throughout this thread I will be adding more cures for cancer and will be more than happy to share any information I have with anybody who asks for it.



er.... tell ya what, if G-d forbid I ever have to deal with that, I think I'll see the doctors at Sloane-Kettering and not some wackadoodle on a message board.


----------



## badger2

Because there is something strange about the Sevoflurane pharmacodynamics that may or may not be linked to the nucleosides that could have helped Charlie. There is a primitive glycine resonance linked to both ketamine and sevoflurane for further investigation on this trajectory.


----------



## badger2

Yes, we are interested in Hydrangea root also for the fact that just because its flowers are either pink or blue does not necessarily mean that pH is playing a role in such coloration. Further, your interests in calcium precipitation and kidney stones link to Viola and other flora that subsists on serpentine soils, depleted of calcium. What is this physiology? Your prions link to Charlie Gard's MDS, because Navajo MPV 17 gene mutation is from arginine to glutamine. Though we cannot base an argument on this mutation, we will still place it into the prion file, because for CWD, a fallow deer/white-tailed deer mutational difference rests on two mutations: glutamine and glutamic acid.


----------



## badger2

We'll note that if Charlie Gard underwent an MRI in December, it links to the Month of Low Postassium in children, which is also the time of the first ebola case at Gueckedou.

We acquaint ourselves with some anaethesiology terms and excerpt from the Sevoflurane study which also mentions opioids, recalling the Moscow Theatre hostage crisis:

Sevoflurane Epileptiform EEG
Influence of the sevoflurane concentration on the occurrence of epileptiform EEG patterns.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....delta spikes pattern (DSP, rhythmic polyspikes (PSR), periodic epileptiform discharges (PED), suppression with spikes (SSP).
....
Epileptiform patterns were observed in the studies on sevoflurane EEG effects by Vakkuri et al and Sonkajarvi et al in spite of premedication with midazolam.

A 1-yer-old child had DSP and SSP after the endtidal sevoflurane had been 4.4% and decreased from about 4.2% to 3.5%

Hyperventilation is discussed in the literature as one factor that may activate electroencephalogram abnormalities during sevoflurane administration.

Juliac et al reported that women had a higher risk to develop epileptiform activity than men, but in the own data set no gender effect was found. In another study from the own department on EEG effects druing induction of anaethesia with sevoflurane in children, also no gender effect was found.

In children receiving sevoflurane in 100% O2 under steady-state conditions, the lowest endtidal concentration causing major epileptiform signs, which were characterized by rhythmicity, was 4.3% in a study by Gilbert et al. The concentration was 4.5% when sevoflurane was given together with a mixture of N2O/O2 (50:50) or when 20 mcg/kg alfentanil had been given before the study period.

The authors argue that it is reasonable to avoid circumstances favouring the emergence of these signs, particularly, because there are concerns about the safety of anaesthesia agents in the brain of young children.' Voss et al gave the recommendation to consider EEG monitoring when sevoflurane is used.'


----------



## badger2

A cutting-edge study for the Charlie Gard et al potassium trajectory is here:

May 2017  Azisevoflurane / Shaker-Related Postassium Channels / Leu317 Vital Helix
Photoaffinity Ligand for the Inhalational Anesthetic Sevoflurane Allows Mechanistic Insight into Potassium Channel Modulation.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

In the above study, Charlie Gard's sevoflurane precisely links to Kv 1.2 potassium channels. It will be impossible to disprove that Gard's anaesthesia was directly modulating his potassium channels during MRI. What did his RRM2B gene think of that?


----------



## badger2

Kristen Stewart and the Discontents of Cheese

As we ply the investigative trajectory for Charlie Gard, our suggestion for current cheese style becomes obvious.

Azisevoflurane, 3-(difluoro ((1,1,1,3,3,3-hexafluoropropan-2-yl) oxy) methyl)-3H-diazirane comes from a fine German chemistry tradition.

'The 2[H] azirine ring is, as are all other heterocycles, a very useful synthon, especially for the construction of larger ring heterocycles. The synthesis of 2[H]-azirines with a diverse choice of substituents is fairly simple, and there are many classic and modern synthetic pathways available.'
(Mueller F, Mattay J, (Th. Goldschmidt AG and Organisch-Chemisches Institute der Universitaet Muenster, Germany), Azirine Chemistry, in CRC Handbook of Organic Photochemistry and Photobiology, Ch. 74)


----------



## badger2

3 Aug 2017 New York Times  Scientists Repair a Risky Mutation in Human Embryo
'....CRISPR/Cas9....now it looks like it's going to be done safely soon," Hynes said....R. Alta Charo, a bioethicist at the University of Wisconsin at Madison, who led the committee with Dr. Hynes, ....doubts a flood of couples will have "edited children." "Nobody's going to do this for trivial reasons," Dr. Charo said."Sex is cheaper and it's more fun than IVF, so unless you've got a real need, you're not going to use it."....The FDA has not approved trials of the method, but Britain may begin one soon. The new study involves hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, a disease affecting about one in 500 people, which can cause sudden heart failure, often in young athletes. '
************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## badger2

G.O.S.H. Anaesthesia would have been aware of azisevoflurane at least by its publication date, 23 March 2017. Apparently Charlie Gard had already underwent at least one MRI.


----------



## badger2

Science Theatre 2000

The Charlie Gard p53R2 compares with R's fission yeast (post #444):

'But does p53 contribute to damage repair in the first place?  From the work of Tanaka et al, the answer seems to be yes....cells that fail to make p53R2 are more sensitive to killing by DNA-damaging agents.
....
Figure 2. Similarities in the DNA damage response pathway:

Yeast DNA damage --> MEC1 -->RAD53 -->Dun1 -->CRT1 -->RNR2, RNR3, RNR4

Human DNA damage -->ATM -->CHK2 -->(?) -->p53 -->p53R2....'
(Lozano G, Elledge SJ, p53 Sends Nucleotides to Repair DNA, Nature (2000) 404: 24-5)


----------



## badger2

Pubmed search 'rrm2b[AND]potassium,' yields no references.


----------



## American88

I hope its cure can be found soon


----------



## badger2

Yes, soon.


----------



## badger2

Science Theatre 2000: Priest and Bedside

Jacques Monod's "not have to call a priest to the bedside," is not amongst the quotes listed on the wiki page:

Jacques Monod
Jacques Monod - Wikipedia
'....French Forces of the Interior....'

We can, however, link Charlie Gard's potassium channels to Monod as chief of staff of French Forces of the Interior, beginning here:

'The Ribonucleotide Reductase Gene.

We have also applied differential display methods to isolate p53 target genes, using a human cell line in which expression of exogenous wild-type p53 can be regulated under the control of the lactose operon. The parental cell line (colon cancer SW 480) lacks any wild-type p53, but a cell line established from it (SW480-LOWTP53) can express exogenous (transfected) wild-type p53 in a time-dependent fashion after exposure to 5mM isopropylthiogalactoside (IPTG).'
(Tanaka H, et al, A Ribonucleotide Reductase Gene Involved in a p53-Dependent Cell-Cycle Checkpoint for DNA Damage, Nature (2000) 404: 42-9)


----------



## badger2

For the embryos in today's NYT report, we link Monod to the lac operon used by Tanaka, et al:

'....the possibility of synthesizing galactoside analogs which couold serve to dissociate enzyme activity from enzyme induction proved successful (Monod et al, 1951)
....
Furthermore, the knowledge of the steps involved in bacterial conjugation allowed the famous "PaJaMa" (Pardee, Jacob, and Monod, 1959) experiments and zygotic induction experiments (Jacob and Wollman, 1956), in which the properties of temporary merozygotes formed during conjugation led to the concept of the repressor. Even with the discovery of sex in bacteria, the only means available for examining such diploids using the conjugation system was study of temporary merozygotes.
....
In E. coli there is no evidence that transport of sodium is a process of primary physiological function. The transport of potassium and the maintenance of a high internal potassium concentration are essential, however. The concentration of galactoside by E. coli takes place even with high external concentrations of potassium, i.e., under conditions in which no potassium gradient exists, making it very unlikely that the lac permease is coupled to a potassium gradient.....On the external face of the membrane, the carrier is saturated with sodium, since the content of sodium in extracellular fluids is high, and the carrier binds sugar with high affinity. On the inner face of the membrane, the sodium content is low, because of the efficient operation of the pump which continually removes sodium and replaces it with potassium.'
(Beckwith JR, Zipser D, eds. The Lac Operon [1970])


----------



## badger2

It is interesting to link German chemistry to azisevoflurane, that locates the binding precisely at Charlie Gard's potassium channel which resonates nicely with Jacques Monod's Internal French Forces. In addition, there uis even Russian resonance, and we will be considering more closely valinomycin-induced permeability as it relates to anaesthesia and potassium channels:

' Gradient coupling in bacteria, if it exists, may perhaps be linked to the transport of hydrogen ions. Pavlasova and Harold (1969)  measured the flow of hydrogen ions into cells treated with EDTA and valinomycin, an antibiotic which makes cells more permeable to potassium.'
(The Lac Operon, op cit)


----------



## badger2

We have now established historical links for further investigation of anaesthesia, potassium channels, and their effects on the genes of MDS. Charlie Gard's first MRI was apparently performed on 7 Oct 2016, dates that link both Anna Politkovskaya and Vladimir Putin.


----------



## badger2

The dat after the Charlie Gard Foundation is established, lo and behold another connection to Aboriginals using their tree, Codonocarpus, against tongue cancer. The link is to Charlie Gard's RRM2B gene and the other 16 for the syndrome, and also meshes with what we have posted for the Lac operon:

RRM2B / Lactic Acidosis / Bilateral Neurosensory Deafness
Novel RRM2B Mutation and Severe Mitochondrial DNA Depletion: Report of 2 Cases and Review of the Literature.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....All 16 presented with myopathy and lactic acidosis....novel mutation....A 2.5-month-old-boy....was the first child of consanguineous parents(first cousins) of Arab Muslim origin. The extended family has a marked pattern of consanguineous marriage.....ionized calcium (0.89 mmol/L), hypocalcemia (6.3 mg/dl)....molecular test showed normal function of mitochondrial respiratory complexes II-IV in cutaneous fibroblast culture.
....
The brother....elevated lactate level (60-120 mg/dl), elevated levels of branched-chain amino acids, valine, isoleucine, leucine and elevated alanine....massive excretion of lactate and ketones....brainstem evoked response audiometry test revealed severe bilateral neurosensory deafness.'


----------



## badger2

Following the lactic acidosis trajectory, we link it to anesthesia:

Alteration in mitochondrial membrane permeability to compounds such as alpha glycerophosphate would also influence extramitochondrial concentration of NAD because of the relationship of such compounds to shuttle systems responsible for transport of NADH across mitochondrial membranes. Resultant changes in cytoplasmic NAD concentrations could impair extramitochondrial metabolic processes such as lactate metabolism.

The in vitro findings of Fink and Kenny are supported by the in vivo data obtained by Schweizer and her associates. These investigators studied 50 patients during ether anesthesia and 50 patients during halothane anesthesia. They found blood levels of lactate and pyruvate were consistently higher following ether than following halothane anesthesia the lactateyruvate ratio also being higher with ether.....Cohen and Marshall studied the effect of halothane on the rate of uptake of oxygen in the presence of  exogenously added adenosine diphosphate (ADP). They found that clinically effective concentrations of halothane produced a dose-related, reversible depression of the respiratory chain within mitochondria, and loss of mitochondria respiratory control.'
(Greene NM, Metabolic Effects of Anesthetics, in Modern Inhalation Anesthetics, Springer-Verlag Berlin, Heidelberg, New York, 1972)


----------



## badger2

For the Charlie Gard study of single-payer pathologies, we document that not all of the funding entities are named:

New York Times 3 Aug 2017 Scientists Repair Risky Mutation in Human Embryo
'....Congress has barred the Food and Drug Administration from considering clinical trials involving germline engineering. And the National Institute of Health is prohibited from funding gene-editing research in human embryos. (The new study was funded by Oregon Health and Science University, the Institute for Basic Science in South Korea, and several foundations.)'

Thus the Charlie Gard Foundation is transparent, while gene-editing support is not.


----------



## badger2

Post #453 mentioned gene-editing for the British cardiomyopathy study. We link that and muscular dystrophy from post #196 to this MD study:

Duchenne MD
Elevated Myocardial Extracellular Volume Fraction in Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2

The Duchenne study (above) establishes some extracellular parameters for sodium-potassium comparisons on the Charlie Gard, et al RRM2B trajectory. It states: 'The study was approved by the Institutional Review Board at Cincinnati Children's Hospital.'

For CMR, we note the parameters for children's examinations:

Cardiac Magnetic Resonance Imaging
Cardiac magnetic resonance imaging - Wikipedia
(Scroll down to Children and Congenital Heart Disease)
'If the child cannot cooperate sufficiently, sedation with intravenous medications or general anesthesia may be necessary. In very young babies, it may be possible to perform the examination while they are in a natural sleep. New image capture techniques such as 4D flow require a shorter scan and can lead to reduced needs for sedation.'


----------



## badger2

Post # 464 should read 'lactateyruvate.'


----------



## badger2

Hirano, et al
Administration of deoxyribonucleosides or inhibition of their catabolism as a pharmacological approach for mitochondrial DNA depletion syndrome.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....We propose increased cellular availability of deficient dNTP precursor by direct administration of the dN or inhibition of its catabolism.'

We have already linked Charlie Gard's potassium channel leucine317 to the Aboriginal tree Codonocarpus and the RRM2B mutation in the Arab Muslim brothers. Both the tree and the brothers show the branched-chain amino acids clue.

For Hirano et al's concept of catabolism, we again invoke the lac operon, this time including Salmonella typhimurium:

'....GD-1 strain. In all cases, the sensitivity to catabolite repression was absent. The strain grew as well upon a medium containing glucose  as upon a medium containing citrate as the sole carbon source. This was confirmed by the lack of any significant difference in the specific activities of the beta-isopropylmalate dehydrogenase found for cultures grown on the two different carbon sources.
....
It thus appears that the leucine biosynthetic enzymes have come under catabolite repressor control. Indeed, the order of intensity of the repression manifested by the various carbohydrates is identical for the leucine pathway enzymes and for the normally catabolic repressor-sensitive enzyme, histidase.'
(Friedman SB, Margolin P, Cold Spring Harbor, New York, Evidence for an Altered Operator Specificity: Catabolite Repression Control of the Leucine Operon in Salmonella typhimurium, J. Bacteriol. (1968) 95: 2263-2269)


----------



## badger2

It was azirine chemistry that would go on to show precisely where the anesthetic bound in Charlie Gard's body, if indeed Charlie Gard received anesthetics, and if that anesthetic was sevoflurane. Since the name Gard links to Pence DNA buried at Rector-Gard cemetery in Ohio, we should point out that Mueller DNA links not only to azirine chemistry and the Trump news, it also links to the lac operon which by default links to salvage pathways and catabolism in Charlie Gard et al's MDS. 

'Mueller-Hill B (1966) Suppressible Regulatory Constitutive Mutants of the Lactose System of Escherichia coli, J. Molecular Biology 15: 374.'
(The Lac Operon, p.217)


----------



## badger2

Linking beta-isopropylmalate dehydrogenase of Salmonella (above) to Charlie Gard's Leucine317 vital helix already mentioned in this thread, regardless of whether or not Charlie Gard received sevoflurane anesthesia:

'A series of 4 more BCAA (branched chain amino acids) enzymes, isopropylmalate synthetase, isopropylmalate isomerase, isopropylmalate dehydrogenase and aminotransferase, are necessary for the formation of leucine from 2-oxoisovalerate.'
(Biosynthesis of Branched-Chain Amino Acids: From Test Tube to Field, The Plant Cell 7: 935)


----------



## badger2

Sevoflurane anesthesia binds precisely to the leucine317 vital helix. Degradation of BCAAs involve the branched-chain alpha-keto acid dehydrogenase complex (BCKDH). A deficiency of this complex leads to buildup of leucine, valine and isoleucine qand their toxic by-products in blood and urine as can be seen in the Arab Muslim borthers previously mentioned. This condition is named maple syrup urine disease (MSUD) and is significantly higher in Amish, Mennonites and Jewish decent. These branched-chain amino acids share the same transport protein into the brain with the aromatic amino acids (tryptophan, tyrosine, and phenylalanine).


----------



## badger2

Badger2 has been banned from posting to the Charlie Gard thread. Note that, without knowing it, we made an Amish link about the same time that the Charlie Gard thread made an Amish link.


----------



## badger2

Yes, as Coyote states, Charlie was diagnosed with epileptic encephalopathy in December. We are interested in the threat of epileptiform EEG due to sevoflurane for the MRI performed on Charlie Gard on 7 October 2016, several months earlier.


----------



## badger2

Flacaltenn was the one that tweaked, stating that Putin has nothing to do with Charlie Gard. Flacaltenn's fascist power prevents a reasoning that would include perpetrators of nosocomial mischief. It is indeed possible that Charlie Gard's anesthesiologist (anonymous) knew about azisevoflurane before the published article appeared in March. Because Charlie Gard's case has to do with genealogy, it's obvious that we should get others to visit USMB to see what is going on.

Initial talking points for review would be....

1.) The Charlie Gard thread apparently cannot and will not answer the question of Charlie Gard's sedation, which links to German chemistry, which is cutting-edge sedation chemistry.

2.) The Charlie Gard thread refuses to comment upon the Rector-Gard Cemetery that links genealogy to the American rhizome when it was still resonating with Britishism. The thread does seem to agree with our Amish example of the chemistry of genealogy with its political Amish example.


----------



## badger2

We cannot guarantee that this message will stay in the thread. Facaltenn's private message to badger2 includes accusations of creating "diversions" and also uses terms such as "bait." We can think of no other media story that baits as well as the Charlie Gard story and yes, there are plenty of diversions because of the complexities involved. We will remember the Rector-Gard cemetery and the work done to gather information for this thread. Who ordered the MRI for 7 October?


----------



## badger2

Flacaltenn, the Speaking Tumor

Flacaltenn e-mail to badger2, 4 Aug 2017

' We cannot allow users to be abusive, overly aggressive, threatening, or to "troll."....Your account's access may be limited based on these actions.'

The evidence for fascism points to the geographical concepts embedded within Flacaltenn's namesake, while the same concept also points to the pathology of Masonic boy-scoutism (e.g., tracking the wife with the help of some friends). Suggested reading has to be the history of Mussolini's Italy.
***************************************************************************************************************
Because of mitochondrial depletions in Charlie Gard et al's MDS, one approach is to study the melanotic mitochondria.

'Differences in PGC1a levels in melanoma tumors have a profound impact in their metabolism, biology, and drug sensitivity.'
(Vazquez F, et al, PGC1a Expression Defines a Subset of Human Melanoma Tumors with Increased Mitochondrial Capacity and Resistance to Oxidative Stress, Cancer Cell (2013) 23: 287-301)

We suggest that readers can stay in touch with badger2's writings by keeping an eye on these two locations:

1.) Amboy, California (desert climate for plant/fish-model research).

2.) Clarkston, Washington (Mediterranean climate for plant/fish-model research).


----------



## badger2

Badger2 has nothing to do with Mormons, but does have melanoma and basal cell carcinoma. Did a Mormon molest badger2's ancestors?

Polygamous Genetic Disorder
Polygamous Genetic Disorder
'....fumarase....'

Fumarate / Melanoma / Basal Cell Carcinoma
Melanoma and basal cell carcinoma in the hereditary leiomyomatosis and renal cell cancer syndrome. An expansion of the oncologic spectrum.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

From everything I have read Galangal Root was receiving the best results for melanoma. A piece soaked in hot water first to extract for tea and then directly taped over the top of moles for 48 hrs the odd shaped moles and round dark moles begin to shrink. I used it in combination with Amoxicillin for long term stomach issues I have had since I was a child. Immediate results but kinda hard on the tummy when it starts clearing out H.plylori or where documented ulcers were previously located through xrays so have something to help on had like Marshmallow root and a little cream helps too. In combination with Hydrangea the stones started breaking loose that were gain from going through detox too rapidly. It may be that a time release capsule may be needed and the roots ground finely to get more of the roots properties into the lower intestinal tract for some. Plus side of it all was I was able to regain some skin tone/strength so therefore internally things were obviously improving healing too through high nutrition and greens such as the Nettle (I ground and canned it in alcohol while it was still fresh to attempt to retain the goods in it. Did the same with Mulberry leaf and started adding a spoonful or three a day of Nettle to routine of high chlorophyll herbs and greens, "C", b' complex plus a mixture of cartilage builder I'd mixed up for Rod I'll have to go back through my notes for what all is in it if you want to know).


Antiproliferative activity and induction of apoptosis by Annona muricata (Annonaceae) extract on human cancer cells
_...................Previous reports have demonstrated that the leaf, twigs, root, stem, and fruit seed extracts of A. muricata have several biological activities such as anti-bacterial [9], antifungal [10] and anti-malarial [11]. Its leaf extract were also found to possess antioxidant [12] and molluscicidal properties [13]. Recently, it has also been reported to exhibit anti-inflammatory and analgesic effects [14], cytotoxicity and apoptosis inducing activities on T47D breast cancer [15], antiviral activity [16] and antidiabetic activity. Phytochemical investigation of the leaf of A. muricata showed the presence of alkaloids [17], essential oils [18] and acetogenins [19]. These acetogenins demonstrated to be selectively toxic against various types of the cancerous cells without harming healthy cells [20]. Acetogenin 1 was reported to exhibit cytotoxic activities against the human pancreatic tumor cell line (PACA-2), human prostate adenocarcinoma (PC-3) and human lung carcinoma (A-549), while Acetogenin 2 was reported to exhibit cytotoxicity against human hepatoma carcinoma cell line (Hep G2) [21]. Seven isoquinoline alkaloids including reticuline, coclaurine, coreximine, atherosperminine, stepharine, anomurine and anomuricine have been isolated from the leaves, root and stem barks of A. muricata[22]. The essential oil of the fresh fruit pulp of A. muricata_ contains 2-hexenoic acid methyl ester (23.9%), 2-hexenoic acid ethyl ester (8.6%), 2-octenoic acid methyl ester (5.4%), 2-butenoic acid methyl ester (2.4%), β-caryophyllene (12.7%), 1,8-cineole (9.9%), linalool (7.8%), α-terpineol (2.8%), lialyl propionate (2.2%) and calarence (2.2%) [23]. Therefore, we attempted to investigate the growth-inhibitory and apoptotic effects of extracts from leaf, twigs and roots from _A. muricata_ against Human promyelocytic leukemia (HL-60 cells)................

Lots of studies and articles on lung, prostate and other cancer cell lines that Soursoap leaves have been effective in killing. human trials in India for Colon cancer but the results are not published yet.
Anti-cancer effect of Annona Muricata Linn Leaves Crude Extract (AMCE) on breast cancer cell line.  - PubMed - NCBI
*Anti-cancer effect of Annona Muricata Linn Leaves Crude Extract (AMCE) on breast cancer cell line.*

Long-term efficacy and safety of aromatase inhibitor use for leiomyomatosis peritonealis disseminata.  - PubMed - NCBI
*Long-term efficacy and safety of aromatase inhibitor use for leiomyomatosis peritonealis disseminata.*


Last but not least: Hereditary leiomyomatosis and renal cell cancer syndrome: A novel mutation in the FH gene.  - PubMed - NCBI
J Dermatol. 2017 Jul 10. doi: 10.1111/1346-8138.13955. [Epub ahead of print]
Hereditary leiomyomatosis and renal cell cancer syndrome: A novel mutation in the FH gene.

FH gene at DuckDuckGo


*Fumarase - Wikipedia*
Fumarase (or fumarate hydratase) is an enzyme that catalyzes the reversible hydration/dehydration of fumarate to malate. ... The *FH* *gene* contains 10 exons.


*Chickens and Hen plants pure malic acid. It can also be gotten through other sources that are more yummy like Apple juice concentrate.*

*l malate at DuckDuckGo*


----------



## RodISHI

We also started using honey in place of sugar over a year ago and I have taken Ginger either candied or cooked in honey for years to help offset the chemical damage to my lungs and esophagus.. 

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/51031361_Honey_induces_apoptosis_in_renal_cell_carcinoma
Honey induces apoptosis in renal cell carcinoma
_Honey decreased the cell viability in the malignant cells in a concentration- and time-dependent manner. The IC (50) values against the ACHN cell lines were determined as 1.7 ± 0.04% and 2.1 ± 0.03% μg/mL after 48 and 72 h, respectively. Honey induced apoptosis of the ACHN cells in a concentration-dependent manner, as determined by flow cytometry histogram of treated cells. It might be concluded that honey may cause cell death in the ACHN cells, in which apoptosis plays an important role. Most of the drugs used in the cancer treatment are apoptotic inducers, hence apoptotic nature of honey is considered vital. _
_Honey induces apoptosis in renal cell carcinoma_. Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/51031361_Honey_induces_apoptosis_in_renal_cell_carcinoma [accessed Aug 12, 2017].

Antiproliferative activity and induction of apoptotic by ethanolic extract of Alpinia galanga rhizhome in human breast carcinoma cell line
Antiproliferative activity and induction of apoptotic by ethanolic extract of Alpinia galanga rhizhome in human breast carcinoma cell line (MCF-7)


----------



## RodISHI

Suppression of Pulmonary Tumor Promotion and Induction of Apoptosis by Crocus sativus L. Extraction
December 2010 · Applied biochemistry and biotechnology · Impact Factor: 1.74
Crocus sativus L., commonly known as saffron, is the raw material for one of the most expensive spice in the world, and it has been used in folk medicine for centuries. We investigated the potential of the ethanolic extract of saffron to induce cytotoxic and apoptosis effects in carcinomic human alveolar basal epithelial cells (A549), a commonly used cell culture system for in vitro studies on lung cancer. The cells were cultured in Dulbecco's modified Eagle's medium with 10% fetal bovine serum treated with different concentrations of the ethanolic extract of saffron for two consecutive days. Cell viability was quantitated by the 3-(4, 5-dimethylthiazol-2-yl)-2, 5-diphenyltetrazolium bromide assay. Apoptotic cells were determined using annexin V-fluorescein isothiocyanate by flow cytometry. Saffron could decrease the cell viability in the malignant cells as a concentration- and time-dependent manner. The IC₅₀ values against the A549 cell lines were determined as 1,200 and 650 μg/ml after 24 and 48 h, respectively. Saffron-induced apoptosis of the A549 cells in a concentration-dependent manner, as determined by flow cytometry histogram of treated cells that induced apoptotic cell death, is involved in the toxicity of saffron. It might be concluded that saffron could cause cell death in the A549 cells, in which apoptosis plays an important role. Saffron could also be considered as a promising chemotherapeutic agent in lung cancer treatment in future.


----------



## RodISHI

Note for Galangal: it was reported that the active ingredient 1'acetoxychavicol acetate (1'ACA) does not remain stable long term after hot water extraction (the best extraction method using this herb for home use). Also not a good herb for long term use as it also increases stomach acid and inhibits fatty acids so can interfere with other biological functions that are necessary and it would inhibit the benefits of the oils and acids in those yummy Avocados and Mangos I like so well. I used Galangal with amoxicillin for a few days then let everything rest for a few days as the stomach ulcers were a bit to tender to use continuously for a full ten days at a stretch at first. Galangal is also a calcium channel blocker.


TM-233, a novel analog of 1'-acetoxychavicol acetate, induces cell death in myeloma cells by inhibiting both JAK/STAT and proteasome activities. TM-233, a novel analog of 1'-acetoxychavicol acetate, induces cell death in myeloma cells by inhibiting both JAK/STAT and proteasome activities.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 Silphium perfoliatum also called the cup plant and compass plant, aerial parts and leaves can be collected in northern areas for probably another week or so depending on how far north you are. It has been used for centuries and more recently for liver, breast, throat and other cancers. It is a pain to grind up to make tincture while still fresh but I think worth the effort.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Buck111 said:


> Fear is probably the biggest enemy of the person diagnosed with cancer. Fear causes stress and stress weakens the immune system. Fear also causes us to make poor decisions. Control your fear and you have an exponentially improved chance of defeating the cancer. Cancer, like any other illness, is not, in and of itself, a death sentence. How you deal with cancer can be the life or death sentence. Take control. Be in control. Control your doctors. Don't take what they tell you as gospel. Investigate every funny sounding little Latin word they use. Investigate the type of cancer they say you have and search for cures for it. They are out there. I know it and, in your heart, you know it too.
> 
> Stage 4? No problem. You can still beat it. Fight hard, then fight harder. Treat it like a headache and get rid of it. You can do it. But, remember it takes you to do it. Very few others are going to jump in and fix you so it is only you whom you can depend on. Don't be afraid.


*Stage 4? No problem. You can still beat it*

it is true


----------

